#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-20
<kosaidpo> -rw-r--r-- 1 xsaiddx www-data 675 2010-12-19 23:18 /home/xsaiddx/.profile
<yofel> kosaidpo: and 'ls ~/.bash*' ?
<kosaidpo> yofel: i msged u in private
<kosaidpo1> yofel: hello still the same i have to source up the file to let the script get recognized from evrywhere
<kosaidpo1> and if i closed the terminal i have to re-do the source .pro
<yofel> your bash is odd...
<kosaidpo1> :P
<kosaidpo1> thanks tho
<kosaidpo1> goin to sleep now
<kosaidpo1> have good time
<UndiFineD> !dualscreen
<ubot2> Factoid 'dualscreen' not found
<UndiFineD> !dualmoni
<ubot2> Factoid 'dualmoni' not found
<UndiFineD> !dualmonitor
<ubot2> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<stlsaint> yo anyone around?
<kendrickLeiter> not sure if it's appropriate for beginners, but when viewing webpages in command line using links, can I open images on the page using feh?
<paultag> sure kendrickLeiter :)
<paultag> kendrickLeiter: just hack in support -- feh can load over http, so just hack a script or something onto lynx / elinks / links to handle the img type
<paultag> all you need to do is snag the <img> tags, read in the src attr, and use that URL as an arg to feh
<harrisonk> hello
<harrisonk> !!Xinerama
<ubot2> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<harrisonk> !X
<ubot2> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<firewall_03> so lets say I want a music file to play when I get an e-mail, I already have the gmail app installed, what would the command be play a sound file?
<bioterror> firewall_03, in evolution: Edit/Plugins/mail-notification.
<firewall_03> I don't use evolution I am running mail-watcher, it was one of the app's I found for the tool bar on xubuntu
<geirha> mplayer or play (in the sox package) maybe
<geirha> There's aplay which is installed by default I think, but not sure what filetypes it can play.
<geirha> espeak "You got mail"
<MrAnthrope> wow there're a lot of gmail notifiers.
<MrAnthrope> But why not use evolution?
<firewall_03> lol idk
<firewall_03> I guess I could
<MrAnthrope> Well no I mean I was just asking :)
<MrAnthrope> I wasn't telling lol
<firewall_03> I know
<firewall_03> is thunderbird better?
<MrAnthrope> GMail is awesome 'cause you can set it up through pretty much anything.
<geirha> "All mail clients suck. This one just sucks less." - www.mutt.org
<geirha> I like that one ^ :)
<firewall_03> lol ya
<firewall_03> Id have to say I do like running Xubuntu over the netbook remix
<bioterror> I like alpine more
<bioterror> alpine can handle imap too
<MrAnthrope> I don't have anything set up on Linux to check my gmail because my phone sends me notifications immediately.
<geirha> bioterror: So can mutt
<MrAnthrope> And if I'm not near my computer I can check it on my phone. Or if I am I just check it through Chrome.
<john2010> how do i turn on laptop mode?
<bioterror> what mode?
<bioterror> you can adjust your power settings, right click on the battery icon
<john2010> so there's no such thing as a laptop mode?
<bioterror> you're not using windows, remember
<bioterror> things are done differently
<john2010> ok anyway i have one more issue
<john2010> when i attempt to use POWERTOP after 5 seconds my computers goes black
<john2010> and i"m forced to reboot by holding in my power button
<MrAnthrope> Will Mozilla Thunderbird install into the notification panel?
<firewall_03> MrAnthrope: i don't think so, but I am not sure
<MrAnthrope> I should set up evo...
<bioterror> john2010, I've never dealth with powertop. if your laptop can suspend/hibernate and resume without a problem, then there must be something with the powertop
<firewall_03> I had suspend/hibernate problems on a sony vaio
 * UndiFineD waves at casandera 
<casandera> hoi
<hajour> hai casandera
<hajour> all meet my daughter casandera
<hobgoblin> hello
<hajour> casandera, go to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<irctest> Hey guys
<Puck`> hi irctest
<Puck`> welcome to Ubuntu Beginners Channel (:
<irctest> Thanks, I just wnat to connect to a remote company server(Ubuntu 10.04), but I it's screen locked and waiting for password, and here I see a dark screen in vinagre, any help?
<irctest> I cannot see remote desktop screen.
<ebeeb> hi all
<ebeeb> just installed fresh 10.10 , and i got bootloader problems
<ebeeb> liveCD did not meneged to install bootloader on any of my partitions
<ebeeb> now i cannot boot my machine.
<reaper_> anyone know how to set the permissions on CD/DVD Drive to check the allow executing file as program
<genupulas> reaper_:  go tp properties of cd/dvd
<genupulas> reaper_:  go to open with and select add and select ur first preferable application
<reaper_> nothing is their, only gives me the option is when I have a disk in the drive and when I try to check it. it says I cant
<reaper_> question how does gmount-iso work, I was able to mount first disk with no problem but now I cant get it to move to the second disk, can anyone help me
<stlsaint> reaper_: have you viewed the man page for it
<reaper_> for gmount
<reaper_> no
 * nlsthzn spots a RTFM and giggles to himself like a little school girl...
<TomekaGerena> asterismo, you in?
<Mjiig> good afternoon, something odd happened today when i was checking top, java is showing 154% CPU usage. That doesn't seem possible. Any ideas?
<stlsaint> 154%?
<Mjiig> yep
<stlsaint> well alot of apps use java
<nlsthzn> More than one core perhaps?
<Mjiig> hadn't thought of that
<Mjiig> i think it's dual core
<Mjiig> would top show that in that way
<stlsaint> show dual cores? not sure but i think it shows the two as one
<nlsthzn> Don't know... the way of the Top is mysterious to me
<asterismo> TomekaGerena > in?
<Mjiig> at the same time conky was showing about 70%
<yofel_> Mjiig: pressing '1' in top will expand cores, but 100% usually mean 1 core, so if a process uses 2 cores it'll be shown as 200%
<doez> Can I disable the alt hotkey somehow? I need it to play a game.
<Mjiig> yofel: thanks
<TomekaGerena> asterismo, i'm the one that has been having issues with the icon theme.
<nlsthzn> Mjiig: 70%*2 ~ 150%... sounds about right :)
<stlsaint> doez: whatever application uses the hotkey option is where you change it
<asterismo> ah
<asterismo> yeah
<asterismo> could you fix that?
<doez> stlsaint: No I get the options "Minimize, maximize etc etc" in every application.
<TomekaGerena> nope.
<asterismo> TomekaGerena > do this
<asterismo> 1) open a nautilus file manager
<asterismo> 2) go to your user folder
<asterismo> hit Ctrl+H to see hidden files and folders
<asterismo> seek the folder .icons
<stlsaint> doez: System->Keyboard Shortcuts
<TomekaGerena> asterismo, empty folder
<asterismo> go in it, and then uncompress the FaenzaGreen .tar.gz file in that folder
<asterismo> it should show now a FaenzaGreen folder
<asterismo> now, delete the .tar.gz
<doez> stlsaint: Thank you.
<asterismo> go to appearences and hit your theme, and choose customize, go to the icon tab and search for your icons
<asterismo> and you're done
<TomekaGerena> well, i may not have the option, but it appears the icons have changed
<TomekaGerena> unless its supposed to be called different
<asterismo> do you have Ubuntu and GNOME installed?
<TomekaGerena> default ubnutu installation
<asterismo> because in appereance
<asterismo> you have 3 buttons at the bottom
<TomekaGerena> yeah
<asterismo> save as, costomize, and install
<TomekaGerena> i got that
<TomekaGerena> i hit customize
<TomekaGerena> go to icons
<asterismo> choose the icons tab
<asterismo> and scroll down to the Faenza,
<TomekaGerena> i don't have a faenza option
<TomekaGerena> what is selected, is Clearlooks
<asterismo> but you uncompressed the FaenzaGreen folder into /home/username/.icons
<asterismo> right?
<TomekaGerena> yes, and the icons changed
<TomekaGerena> so i'm asking should it be showing as clearlooks, or faenza
<asterismo> clearlooks is a GTK theme
<asterismo> that is the controls tab
<asterismo> when hitting customize, you have several superior tabs
<asterismo> controls, Colors, Window Border, Icons, etc
<TomekaGerena> bah shit
<asterismo> change to icon tab
<TomekaGerena> ok,
<TomekaGerena> my bad
<asterismo> it should be there
<TomekaGerena> yeah... ok, i see it now
<TomekaGerena> my mistake
<asterismo> TomekaGerena > anyway there is a better way to do it
<asterismo> in the main appearence window, you just need to hit "install" button, and select the FaenzaGreen.tar.gz, it automatically recognize that as a new icon theme and ask you if you want to apply the new theme
<TomekaGerena> yeah.. it wasn't doing it for me
<TomekaGerena> so yeah
<asterismo> so do that with future icon themes, it should work
<asterismo> going to .icon folder and uncompress mannually there is just the manual way, or hacker way, lol
<asterismo> glad it helped
<TomekaGerena> no worries... just glad to have it done
<asterismo> enjoy the theme
<asterismo> TomekaGerena > you can also install the GTK theme, doing something similar manually but in the .theme folder
<asterismo> It makes the FaenzaGreen icons looks better, any dark theme would do
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<kristian-aalborg> is there anyone here who might be able to help my configure my framebuffer correctly?
<MrAnthrope> No idea what that is, sorry.
<yofel> kristian-aalborg: what do you want to set?
<kristian-aalborg> yofel: hi
<kristian-aalborg> MrAnthrope: honesty is nice ;)
<kristian-aalborg> the skinny is that I have a dual (acutally quadropple (sp)) boot - I like to have full resolution in my terminal, so I added some stuff to 00_header and /etc/default/grub - but now I can't load my other OS, Slitaz
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: lol, yea you spelled that all jacked up
<kristian-aalborg> also, I suspect that my settings are done wrong, because the box seems too slow
<kristian-aalborg> four-times boot, alright?
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<yofel> kristian-aalborg: boot to grub commandline, run vbeinfo to get what's possible and set 'GRUB_GFXMODE' and maybe 'GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX' in /etc/default/grub
<yofel> I have
<yofel> GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x800
<yofel> GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1280x800x32
<yofel> for example
<kristian-aalborg> yofel: will try, hang on
<yofel> my native res is 1600x900 but for some reason the vesa fb doesn't support that for my card :(
<kristian-aalborg> I get something that says configured VBE mode = 0x101
<yofel> yeah, you can give that has a hex value too, vbeinfo will show what you *can* set, setting something that's not supported will prevent booting
<kristian-aalborg> now I'm running vbetest... looks trippy
<yofel> s/has/as/
<kristian-aalborg> 0x116 or 0x117 seems to be what I want
<kristian-aalborg> yofel: this is in 00_header or in /default/grub?+
<kristian-aalborg> ?
<yofel> why would you change 00_header? only set things in /etc/default/grub, changing stuff in /etc/grub.2 has great breakage potential
<kristian-aalborg> yofel: I was following some forum post somewhere
<kristian-aalborg> badhacks.org/forum is perhaps not the best place to look ;)
<MrAnthrope> lmao
<yofel> if that post set 'vbe=...' then that's rather old, not sure if that syntax still works
<MrAnthrope> Still no idea what's going on but "s/has/as/" made me giggle.
<yofel> MrAnthrope: that meant: replace has with as in my last sentence :P
<MrAnthrope> Oh yeah I got that part. All the other stuff -- no idea.
<kristian-aalborg> should I have insmod vbe somewhere?
<yofel> MrAnthrope: and the framebuffer is what shows the ttys when X isn't running, meaning what you see when you go to ctrl+alt+f2
<MrAnthrope> !dict ttys
<yofel> kristian-aalborg: no, the scripts take care of that when you set gfxmode or gfxpayload
<ubot2> Factoid 'dict ttys' not found
<MrAnthrope> !ttys
<ubot2> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<yofel> take the framebuffer as text mode graphic driver (very basic one)
<MrAnthrope> Is there hardware that is actively developed for Linux?
<kristian-aalborg> I have GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD but not GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX
<reaper_> how do I remove files from the filesystem and the home dir that are locked
<yofel> erm, as long as there are linux drivers you can use any hardware for linux
<kristian-aalborg> MrAnthrope: the Android Phone?
<kristian-aalborg> also, there are computers out there built with linux in mind
<yofel> kristian-aalborg: payload isn't there by default, it's somewhere in the depths of the grub documentation
<yofel> !grub2 | kristian-aalborg
<ubot2> kristian-aalborg: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<yofel> it's there afaik
<MrAnthrope> I have an android, but I meant computers heh. I build computers. Going to build another one for Linux.
<kristian-aalborg> yofel: can you paste your /default/grub?
<kristian-aalborg> MrAnthrope: there's lists of supported HW out there
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546094/
<kristian-aalborg> gracias
 * kristian-aalborg crosses fingers
<kristian-aalborg> bugger, I lost the correct resolution
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/RNPfVYqS
<kristian-aalborg> the hex codes don't seem to work for me
<yofel> well, vbeinfo tells you the resolution values too, so just use that
<kristian-aalborg> holy smoke... my screen just turned red slowly
<UndiFineD> is it a crt ?
<UndiFineD> kristian-aalborg, ?
<kristian-aalborg> no... it's very old
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:770
<kristian-aalborg> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="vga=795"  - I did something like this
<kristian-aalborg> from official ubuntu documentation
<MrAnthrope> Like when you get hit in Modern Warfare?
<MrAnthrope> You've been shot, duck!
<reaper_> how do I remove files from the filesystem and the home dir that are locked?
<MrAnthrope> Your home dir shouldn't have locked files in it.
<kristian-aalborg> MrAnthrope: actually, something like that
<MrAnthrope> You should be able to right click those and go to properties and I think there's a permissions tab.
<MrAnthrope> kristian-aalborg: DUCK!!!
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<reaper_> it does
<MrAnthrope> but your filesystem is locked for a reason and that's a bit harder to delete files from. I'm not sure I can explain how to do that. CLI stuff.
<reaper_> yeah I know that
<reaper_> the files that I want to remove are from a game im trying to install but its not working
<MrAnthrope> Now you've piqued my interest. :)
<reaper_> ?
<MrAnthrope> What game?
<reaper_> doom 3
<yofel> reaper_: how did you install it? or do you mean 'permission denied' with 'locked' ?
<MrAnthrope> Are you using wine?
<yofel> kristian-aalborg: the official grub2 documentation?
<yofel> I mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - since any grub1 documentation is invalid for grub2
<kristian-aalborg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<kristian-aalborg> nope, ubuntu - still rather bad
<reaper_> I downloaded the doom3-linux-1.1.3.1304.x86.run from id and installed it that way in 3 different locations on my hard drive and now I cant do what I need to do
<kristian-aalborg> vga= is gone, as I understand it
<reaper_> MrAnthrope, no dont think im using wine
<MrAnthrope> Oh I didn't know doom 3 was linux native.
<yofel> not sure then, I remember grub2 giving 'setting vbe= is deprecated' messages in karmic though so I stopped using that, stopped working for me anyway back then
<yofel> er, 'setting vga= is deprecated', been a long time
<kristian-aalborg> yes - but look at the link!
<kristian-aalborg> if anyone here can edit, please do so! Mark will thank you!
<reaper_> MrAnthrope, yeah I have installed it before and never had a problem but for some reason its not work and Doom 3 runs better in linux than win
<MrAnthrope> I think if you go to your terminal and type sudo nautilus you can navigate to the folder where you installed the game and delete it from there. I'm not sure that will work though.
<yofel> well, that's community documentation so anyone with a wiki acc. can change that, would need some investigation though, as I think payload is only supported since lucid
<reaper_> MrAnthrope,  Ill give it a try
<yofel> if you run nautilus with sudo you can delete pretty much everything, better would be to run 'sudo chown $USER:$USER -R $HOME' and then delete them without sudo
<yofel> if you installed it in your home folder, if not you'll have to use sudo anyway
<MrAnthrope> Yeah that's the CLI stuff I was saying I couldn't explain how to do :)
<MrAnthrope> I just know never type sudo apt-get remove plymouth :D
<reaper_> ok got them all deleted
<reaper_> thanks
<MrAnthrope> Cool, that actually worked?
<MrAnthrope> Shot in the dark.
<reaper_> you never know until you try
<yofel> MrAnthrope: that wouldn't work anyway, unless you explicitely force apt to remove half of the system
<MrAnthrope> Yup.
<MrAnthrope> Have done it.
<yofel> oh, my condolences
<MrAnthrope> Someone told me to :)
<MrAnthrope> "But why is it removing chrome?" "...you can reinstall it."
<yofel> well, it *did* work back in lucid I think, but then they mad that mandatory
<yofel> *made
<MrAnthrope> Yeah it wasn't malicious. They didn't know it would delete half my computer either lol.
<MrAnthrope> Luckily I had *just* installed it. So no loss.
<MrAnthrope> Just re-installed.
<reaper_> yes I got it to work
<yofel> \o/
<reaper_> their needs to be a easy way to play games on linux
<MrAnthrope> Amen
<MrAnthrope> ANet actively develops Guild Wars to work in wine. It was easier to install GW on Linux than it was Windows.
<MrAnthrope> Though I had to do some tweaking to get the graphics settings right for my old computer :(
<reaper_> I still cant get WoW to install
<reaper_> havent ever played guild wars
<MrAnthrope> I'm hoping Guild Wars 2 will also be actively developed for wine.
<reaper_> hopeful
<MrAnthrope> It's not WoW but it's fun.
<kristian-aalborg> yofel: I still think something's amiss - I have to be SU to open fbi, for instance
<MrAnthrope> I personally don't enjoy grinding. I give up after 5 minutes.
<reaper_> I wish game developers would take the time like id did and do a linux install
<MrAnthrope> So I played WoW in 5 minute intervals for a month and I was like ... this is stupid why am I paying for something I don't want to do.
<yofel> kristian-aalborg: what's fbi?
<reaper_> Ive been trying to get a number of games to work for 2 or 3 days now
<kristian-aalborg> a picture viewer for the terminal - it's rather cool, actually ;)
<MrAnthrope> GW and GW2 don't have monthly membership requirements. You buy the game, you own it forever.
<kristian-aalborg> !fbi
<ubot2> Factoid 'fbi' not found
<MrAnthrope> It took me 3 days to get Dungeons & Dragons Online working.
<kristian-aalborg> stupid ubot2
<MrAnthrope> lol kristian-aalborg :)
<yofel> *shrug*, I haven't used ttys for anything other than text
<yofel> also it's
<yofel> !info fbi
<ubot2> yofel: fbi (source: fbi): Linux frame buffer image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.07-3 (maverick), package size 54 kB, installed size 180 kB
<reaper_> well thats good I might have to look into them then
<kristian-aalborg> tada
<kristian-aalborg> yofel: CLI is fun
<MrAnthrope> DDO is completely free to play. They have an in game store and some of the content is purchase only. And you only get 2 character slots per server.
<yofel> sure, but I still prefer X :P
<MrAnthrope> But you can pay $15 a month if you want and they give you some junk.
<reaper_> does it work in linux
<MrAnthrope> It's a bit of work, but yeah.
<MrAnthrope> There's also a linux guild on the Sarlona server called Tux Familiar.
<reaper_> ive been trying for days to get lsat chaos to work and now we are not seeing eye to eye
<MrAnthrope> The game itself works just fine except voice chat. The launcher is the problem. The launcher does not work at all, so there is a linux native launcher.
<reaper_> for what
<MrAnthrope> DDO
<reaper_> ok
<MrAnthrope> Never heard of Last Chaos.
<reaper_> its a free mmo from aeriagames
<MrAnthrope> If you look on WineHQ for Dungeons and Dragons Online there is a lot of info there.
<MrAnthrope> I played an aeria game once...
<MrAnthrope> can't remember the name of it. But it was really dumb lol
<reaper_> yeah that is a lot of the other one but it doesnt work for me
<reaper_> right
<MrAnthrope> The problem is game developers target windows because it's a larger audience.
<MrAnthrope> And it would cost money to develop for another OS.
<reaper_> yeah that maybe true but i would like to be able to choose and they may fine that they have more people play their games on linux than win
<reaper_> and for the people that are only staying on win to play games can come home
<reaper_> too linux
<MrAnthrope> hehe
<reaper_> what its true
<MrAnthrope> If more people start using Ubuntu, maybe.
<reaper_> maybe
<kristian-aalborg> yofel: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Custom_Menu - does this seem ok to you?
<MrAnthrope> Oh by the way reaper_ the launcher for DDO is called pyLOTR
<MrAnthrope> If you were interested.
<reaper_> ok thanks ill check it out o and btw been does guild wars 2 come out
<MrAnthrope> No release date yet.
<MrAnthrope> "soon"
<reaper_> ok thanks
<kristian-aalborg> holy smokes.... links2 graphical might be the fastest "real" browser I've seen!
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<nlsthzn> Silver_Fox_: Hi *waves*
<Silver_Fox_> Hello nlsthzn
<Silver_Fox_> How are you?
<nlsthzn> Silver_Fox_: Always good, and yourself?
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine thank you
<yofel> kristian-aalborg: doesn't look wrong at first sight, but haven't tried something like that yet
<kristian-aalborg> thanks
 * kristian-aalborg is out
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-21
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye
<kosaidpo> hello
<reaper_> having trouble getting a .bin file to work
<udienz> reaper_: what a troble?
<udienz> can copy error message at here?
<reaper_> says I dont have permission
<reaper_> now says cannot execute binary file
<paultag> dang, someone could just tell reaper to chmod +x
<udienz> dag.. and he's gone when i want to answering
<reaper_> anyone awake in here
<firewall_03> whats up?
<reaper_> how do you mount cd/dvd drive
<firewall_03> man mnt
<bioterror> sudo mnt /dev/sr0 /mnt
<bioterror> asdasd
<bioterror> sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt
<bioterror> sudo umount /mnt unmounts
<firewall_03> so my toolbar at the top vanished in my xubuntu session any ideas?
<bioterror> start xfce4-panel
<bioterror> alt+f2 and type that into it
<firewall_03> bioterror, k thanks
<reaper_> mount didnt work still cant get disk to show up in drive to continue installation
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> it should be seen in /mnt ;)
<reaper_> nope
<firewall_03> bioterror, rob@rob-laptop:~/Desktop$ start xfce4-panel
<firewall_03> start: Unknown job: xfce4-panel
<bioterror> firewall_03, hahaha, drop that start from the beginning
<bioterror> sorry for misleading
<firewall_03> bioterror, lol no prob
<firewall_03> bioterror, and its back
<bioterror> I'm trying to do my work at the same time
<firewall_03> what work is that?
<bioterror> local it-support, atm. installing three computers for users
<reaper_> sounds like fun
<bioterror> no its not :D
<bioterror> but beats shoveling in that -8C degress
<reaper_> yeah
<firewall_03> bioterror, whats your location?
<bioterror> soviet finland
<firewall_03> bioterror, I spent a week in Krygyzstan that was an experience
<bioterror> there was that riot about a year ago?
<firewall_03> I was at Manas air base
<firewall_03> I think I left right before or arrived right after
<PCChris> anybody know why my flash drive might always auto-mount with perms set to being writable only by root, and sudo chmod as well as sudo chown failing?
<firewall_03> bioterror, so hows the work comin along
<bioterror> PCChris, you should format that flash drive and take the ownership of the device
<PCChris> bioterror, yeah about to try that now
<PCChris> bioterror, just strange because I know it was writable before
<yofel> chmod/own should only fail if it's FAT or NTFS, but then it should mount it as owned by you by default
<PCChris> yofel, bioterror hmm....reformatting seems to have fixed the issue for now...and it's fat32
<PCChris> yofel, bioterror thanks
<firewall_03> so the conky channels dea
<firewall_03> dead rather
<bioterror> firewall_03, problems with conky you have?
<bioterror> Tue09:30 <+bioterror> firewall_03, problems with conky you have?
<firewall_03> just having a heck of time getting the weather to work right
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> it sucks
<bioterror> I cant understand why someone havent made a script to fetch weather information from google
<firewall_03> yep
<firewall_03> bioterror, did not know google did weather
<bioterror> my irc client uses google weather information
<firewall_03> what client you use?
<bioterror> weechat
<bioterror> www.weechat.org
<firewall_03> ahh
<firewall_03> never heard of it
<bioterror> weechat - Fast, light and extensible chat client
<bioterror> can be found from ubuntu repositories
<firewall_03> ill have to install it
<firewall_03> give it a whirl
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> it's a text based
<bioterror> ;)
<firewall_03> lol sounds archaic
<bioterror> install weeget script and you can install scripts from the client itself
<hobgoblin> it is archaic ;)
<hobgoblin> but useful in some circumstances
<firewall_03> bioterror,  my isp sucks *shakes head
<bioterror> well, mine aint that better tbqh
<firewall_03> I want to blame my router or my modem but don't want to upgrade
<JoeMaverickSett> firewall_03: blame the isp or better the modem. :D
<firewall_03> haha its a pos modem they mailed me
<JoeMaverickSett> then it's the modem to blame. XD
<bioterror> I've got 2 totally crap DOCSIS 3.0 cable modems :D
<bioterror> my ISP likes to send those
<firewall_03> they give me westells
<firewall_03> garbage
<bioterror> those are bewan iBox or something like that
<bioterror> I changed my first bewan to Cisco EPC3000 and my internet got better
<firewall_03> cisco is awesome
<bioterror> firewall, you could consider putting your modem/router into a bridged mode and then get yourself an another router
<bioterror> hahaha, too slow I am
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: too very slow. :D
<firewall_03> bioterror, so I downloaded weechat how to I get it to run now :p
<bioterror> firewall_03, with command weechat
<JoeMaverickSett> firewall_03: terminal of course. :D
<firewall_03> tried that
<firewall_03> no dice
<bioterror> http://weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_quickstart.en.html
<firewall_03> rob@rob-laptop:~$ weechat
<firewall_03> weechat: command not found
<firewall_03> rob@rob-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install weechat
<firewall_03> Reading package lists... Done
<firewall_03> Building dependency tree
<firewall_03> Reading state information... Done
<firewall_03> weechat is already the newest version.
<firewall_03> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> weechat-curses
<JoeMaverickSett> !pastebin | firewall_03
<ubot2> firewall_03: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett <3
<firewall_03> lol
<firewall_03> I will be sure to pastebin next time
<bioterror> remember, you can complete words with tab -key
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: did i get it right this time?
<hobgoblin> oh good ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, yes you did
<JoeMaverickSett> 'ello! hobgoblin :)
<hobgoblin> hi JoeMaverickSett
<firewall_03> bioterror,  ya lol not diggin weechat, I will stick with xchat for now
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: do i have to install weechat or weechat-curses?
<JoeMaverickSett> firewall_03: try irssi. :P
<hobgoblin> firewall_03: good decision :)
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, weechat is the package, weechat-curses is the binary
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: ah, okie. i'll still stick with irssi. XD
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, why?-)
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, try something new ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> firewall_03: good decision. :-) stay with whatever fits ya.
<hobgoblin> JoeMaverickSett: try paper and pen - better than either irrsi or weechat :D
<firewall_03> JoeMaverickSett, yep still a noob been fiddling with nix for a while so much to learn
<JoeMaverickSett> hobgoblin: definitely. XD
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: trying something new makes me hop on newer/newest things. :D
<hobgoblin> I do use weechat from time time - but all the mucking about with windows and channels drives me nut
<hobgoblin> anyway - back later
<firewall_03> later
<JoeMaverickSett> firewall_03: good luck! come by here if you need help. :)
<firewall_03> JoeMaverickSett, Im not leavin just yet
<firewall_03> I have been trolling around a little while
<JoeMaverickSett> :O
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, keys to be cool ircer is urxvt and weechat ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: i'm not listening. :P
<firewall_03> alright later for now, gotta get some rest big interview tomorrow with a local cell phone provider
<bioterror> you get cells that phones to you
<Ace> ubuntu is boring
<udienz> Ace: why?
<Ace> There is nothing interesting to do with it other than browsing and listening to music and watching music
<Puck`> hi everyone
<Puck`> is anyone up for some bash scripting? (:
<Puck`> oh you guys are all asleep (:
<udienz> Puck`: i love basg script
<udienz> *bash
<dd_> hi
<dd_> help
<firewall_03> whats up
 * nlsthzn lurks
<firewall_03> hey bodhizazen hows it goin?
<spyder> Hi, I am new to Ubuntu, and my experience lends more to Win.  I had a hd running winxp, installed a 2nd hd with ubuntu, no prob, both booted, started going through ubuntu, installing first set of updates, then it popped up with a grub update, with the option to check both disks. In Help, it said if you are unsure which to check it is better to select all.  So I did.  It needed to reboot. then, after the reboot, when it tries 
<spyder> and numbers), then the next line is the prompt "grub rescue>"
<spyder> I cannot get past this, I cannot get to windows, safe mode, or ubuntu. Can someone give me some pointers please?
<rahul27> spyder, you there?
<spyder> yes
<spyder> please tell me you can help?
<rahul27> this link may help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rahul27> do you have a live cd?
<spyder> no
<spyder> ok, even though windows was the first os?
<spyder> i did it through webu or whatever that was
<spyder> i made a cd, but it kept giving me an error
<rahul27> hehehe
<rahul27> its Wubi
<rahul27> anyway did you download the iso?
<spyder> i couldn't get either hd to work, had to put in another one to be able to get on here and research
<spyder> the iso i downloaded is on one of the hd's that i cannot access right now
<spyder> but I can download again
<rahul27> oh ok
<rahul27> great then
<rahul27> do you have a flash drive?
<spyder> yes, only a 4g.... is that enough?
<rahul27> yeah
<rahul27> download the iso
<spyder> k....
<rahul27> load it to the pendrive using this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<rahul27> im assuming you are on windows
<spyder> k....
<rahul27> are you?
<spyder> yes, winxp
<rahul27> once you have your ubuntu live cd on your pendrive
<rahul27> boot from the pendrive and follow the instructions on the 1st link that I sent you
<spyder> ok. I appreciate your help. Just so I know for future reference, what did I do wrong?
<rahul27> spyder, think you got your grub update wrong
<spyder> will this make me lose data on my winxp hd?
<rahul27> naah
<spyder> k....ty.
<rahul27> it will just restore your grub
<firewall_03> hows it going?
<bioterror> firewall_03, for the offtopic chats #ubuntu-beginners-team if available
<bioterror> is available
<firewall_03> ok...
<wolfpack> how to save the channels in pidgin?
<hobgoblin> nlsthzn: hi there
<nlsthzn> hobgoblin: hey *waves*
<hobgoblin> assuming no two people whuld be crazy enough to have the same nick your forum account got disabled
<nlsthzn> :) I asked for it to be disabled... read an interesting article about online security and not using the same passwords and also not the same usernames online... however, I was still able to log in with my account so I then asked for it not to be disabled... so now I am not sure if it is workign or not? brb
<hobgoblin> bapoumba came back and redid it I think
<nlsthzn> lol, yup, I am locked out T_T
<hobgoblin> you want me to ask someone if they can let you back in ?
<nlsthzn> and I changed my password and was online the whole day yesterday...
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha ha
<hobgoblin> I can ask someone if you want :)
<nlsthzn> hobgoblin: nah... its ok.. now I can have a new unique user name for the forum
<hobgoblin> okey doke
<nlsthzn> if it will let me re-use the same email addy... hmmm... but thanks for the heads up!
<hobgoblin> if it doesn't let me know
<nlsthzn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10261405#post10261405 classic :D
<hobgoblin> yea I know - I saw the nah don't bother post earlier - trouble with not everyone in the wordl with the one mother tongue :)
<nlsthzn> hobgoblin: I guess... :) all good... now I can attempt to spend less time in the OT and more time in the technical threads :)
<reaper_> has anyone tried to get the usb xbox 360 controller to work because I am having no luck
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-22
<UndiFineD> bah i lost menu in xchat, how do i get it back
<firewall_03> reaper_, I have heard of people using a wii remote but now an xbox 360
<reaper_> yeah I have use it on win 7 works great
<reaper_> now ive been playing doom 3 and want to use my 360 controller in ubuntu
<UndiFineD> found it: F9
<holstein> check this out
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546440/
<holstein> not sure what to do about it
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/291480
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 291480 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[RV280 9200] Videos have very slow frame rate (affects: 7) (heat: 30)" [Low,Incomplete]
<holstein> :/
<holstein> old hardware, i dont think anyone is going to care about it
<holstein> and i dont blame them...
<UndiFineD> 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.994 FPS
<holstein> you sould see what it looks like ;)
<holstein> looks more like a frame every other second
<holstein> just full screen though
<nlsthzn> wow, the amount of broken installs due to Wubi on the forum is ridiculous :/
<holstein> too bad
<holstein> nlsthzn: since maverick
<holstein> or just in general
<nlsthzn> holstein: not sure, most where Lucid... but I am running into thread after thread... seems there is a grub update then the Wubi installs go belly up...
<nlsthzn> ... and worst thing is, the noobiest of the noobs will be going Wubi... not a good advert for Ubuntu at all :/
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i used it for about a year on a box
<holstein> worked pretty well
<MrRyanThai> Hello everyone.I'm a complete noob to Ubuntu.I just installed it and it's not letting me connect to the internet.It says the wireless driver is missing.I have a Dell Inspiron E1505. My brother installed it and his wireless driver is working fine.
<holstein> MrRyanThai: what verion of ubuntu?
<MrRyanThai> 10.10
<holstein> 10.04?
<holstein> OK
<holstein> go to...
<holstein> system-administration-additional drivers
<holstein> and see if you seea WIFI drivr there
<holstein> driver8
<holstein> dirver**
<holstein> driver***
<holstein> my keyboard is screwy... sorry...
<MrRyanThai> haha alright,what if I don't see it there?
<MrRyanThai> oh,it's alright
<holstein> nothing is there?
<MrRyanThai> I'm actually on the laptop that's dualbooting Win7 and Ubuntu right now
<MrRyanThai> so I'm going to have boot into Ubuntu
<holstein> AH
<holstein> thats the first thing i would do
<holstein> hang on...
<MrRyanThai> alright,thanks
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> its a broadcom chip
<holstein> so that would be my first try
<holstein> i have a couple broadcom chips here that i have to do that with
<holstein> and they work fine
<holstein> MrRyanThai: can you plug it in?
<holstein> wired internet?
<holstein> for just a second... while it downloads that driver?
<MrRyanThai> yeah I can't right now
<MrRyanThai> all the ports are currently taken and the computers are being used
<holstein> MrRyanThai: i would wait til you can plug it in
<holstein> it will be too easy that way
<holstein> plug it in
<holstein> start it up
<holstein> you'll probably get a prompt
<holstein> if not, go to the additional drivers
<holstein> and you *should* be good to go
<MrRyanThai> alright thanks,I will try that as soon as I can
<MrRyanThai> What about the video drivers?
<holstein> same thing
<MrRyanThai> are those automatically installed?
<holstein> there will be proprietary drivers listed there
<holstein> if you want to install them
<holstein> want/need
<holstein> i think its intel right?
<MrRyanThai> yeah
<MrRyanThai> oh the video card?
<MrRyanThai> it's X1400
<holstein> so you wont have to install any thing for graphics then
<holstein> buntu cant/doesnt put the proprietary drivers in by default
<MrRyanThai> alright,thank you.appreciate it.I'll come back here if I still need help
<holstein> right-on :)
<firewall_03> can you dual boot 2 different linux distros
<AbhiJit> firewall_03, yes
<AbhiJit> most time easily
<firewall_03> anything to watch out for?
<CensoredBiscuit> firewall_03 not at the same time though
<AbhiJit> sometimes needs a little tweak in grub/lilo
<CensoredBiscuit> you can only have one running at a time
<firewall_03> CensoredBiscuit, ya I realize that
<pleia2> nothing really to watch out for
<firewall_03> ok
<pleia2> I guess you should probably keep an eye on which OS is writing to the MBR, in case the different linux distros have different versions of grub and they both want to rewrite it all the time
<firewall_03> I am thinking about trying MINT
<pleia2> but in reality I've never had a real issue with that
<firewall_03> ok
<firewall_03> any other distros you guys like beside ubuntu?
<pleia2> debian, but on the desktop it kinda feels like unpolished ubuntu (I just use it on servers)
<firewall_03> ya
<firewall_03> I want to try something a little more difficult
<sebikul> firewall_03, you can check out archlinux
<sebikul> you will learn a lot about how linux really works using it
<firewall_03> sebikul,  will do
<firewall_03> I installed mandrake when I was like 12, then got tired of it being confusing and went back to windows, then switched to linux when I was overseas because the viruses were so bad with our haji satellite internet
<shahan> Update Manager on Maverick Meerkat is always asking me to make a update of Google Chrome (22 MB)
<shahan> I updated it for about
<pleia2> fedora is also an option if you want to check out an rpm-based distro
<shahan> 3 times during this weeks
<firewall_03> pleia2,  didn't fedora acquire Novell a couple years back?
<pleia2> shahan: yeah, they keep updating it :(
<pleia2> firewall_03: nope, fedora is red hat's community distro
<shahan> pleia2, always update?
<shahan> pleia2,  2-3 times in a week!!!
<pleia2> shahan: google chrome is installed directly from google as an in development release, yes, sometimes they release 2-3 times a week :(
<pleia2> they just launched their store so I this is unusual, they are probably working out a lot of bugs
<shahan> pleia2, everytime it download 22 MB files which is not as easy for me as I have a slow internet connection
<pleia2> shahan: you might want to check out chromium-browser
<pleia2> it's the community version of google chrome and comes from ubuntu rather than google, it's just patched for security, not adding lots of new features all the time
<shahan> pleia2, hmm
<firewall_03> so I got this ISO downloaded how do I make it bootable via a thumb drive?
<pleia2> firewall_03: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<pleia2> (I haven't actually done it, but that's where I'd start)
<JoeMaverickSett> you could use the Startup Disk Creator from System > Administration. :D
<firewall_03> that was easy
<firewall_03> will there be an option to resize the partition?
<firewall_03> well that didn't work ISO wouldn't boot
<sebikul> shahan, you must be using the beta/development repository. the stable one gets an update once a month
<shahan> sebikul, wat!!!
<shahan> sebikul, how to solve this problem?
<JoeMaverickSett> firewall_03: did you use the StartUp Disk Creator or the link?
<firewall_03> ya did that
<firewall_03> trying unetbooin
<sebikul> shahan, go to System -> Administration ->  Update manager. in the bottom left corner, click the configure button
<JoeMaverickSett> firewall_03: in the Choose your device make sure you choose your device name, in Startup Disk Creator. give unetbootin a try also. :)
<firewall_03> JoeMaverickSett, thats what I did, will try unetbootin maybe somethin else
<shahan> sebikul, there has no configuration button. there has a settings... button
<JoeMaverickSett> firewall_03: what i always do is format my usb 2times before doing that. :P
<sebikul> shahan, :P it's the same, i just have it in spanish, i dont know the exact translation
<firewall_03> haha ok
<shahan> sebikul, ok.. then?
<sebikul> shahan, once there go to the other software tab, look for the entry that points to the google repository
<sebikul> shahan, select it and click the edit button, now tell me what the distribution textbox says
<shahan> stable
<JoeMaverickSett> :O
<sebikul> shahan, sure?? and the url?
<shahan> sebikul, http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/
<firewall_03> JoeMaverickSett, wish me luck
<firewall_03> :D
<JoeMaverickSett> firewall_03: good luck. :P
<sebikul> shahan, the component is "main" right?
<shahan> sebikul, yes
<shahan> sebikul, take a look there http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/2784/othersoft.png
<sebikul> shahan, you must have another repository that has published a higher version than the one i just told you to look for. let me look at the once that are listed in the screenshot so i can tell you which one is causing the updates
<shahan> sebikul, I dont understand
<bioterror> oh snap
<bioterror> use the chromium
<bioterror> and if you want beta, use ppa beta channel
<JoeMaverickSett> chromium daily builds FTW! :P
<bioterror> you can use apt-get
<firewall_03> and no dice again
<JoeMaverickSett> firewall_03: :(
<sebikul> shahan, updates are always installed using the higher version available, now, you have the stable google repository, but another one must have another build with a higher version,
<firewall_03> gave me a weird error
<bioterror> and keep the chromium up to date
<bioterror> i really suggest to use beta, it works like a charm
<firewall_03> gonna try mint instead
 * JoeMaverickSett nods to bioterror 's suggestion.
<shahan> sebikul, thats the repository I am using http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/5963/repository.png
<shahan> sebikul, its an local repository of BANGLADESH
<sebikul> shahan, i have no idea where the update is coming from :S. i am using the same google repository and i have never experienced any problem
<shahan> sebikul, hmm... tnx for help
<sebikul> shahan, no problem
<firewall_03> well its resizing the partitions now had to go to the basement to get my wep kep!!!!
<firewall_03> key rather
<firewall_03> ok lets see if I screwed this up or not, I selected / as the mount point for my mint install, but it said it wouldn't allow it since my ubuntu system has the / mount point
<firewall_03> so I effed up my grub I think
<firewall_03> any takers? lol
<JoeMaverickSett> firewall_03: does booting from live CD and doing sudo update-grub works?
<firewall_03> haven't tried it right now I am on mint :S
<firewall_03> http://pastebin.com/5ZJPBABT
<firewall_03> thats what fdisk -l shows
<firewall_03> here is my pastebin after I did sudo update-grub http://pastebin.com/8TQnmf7r
<bioterror> hmmmmm
<JoeMaverickSett> REBOOT! :D
<Puck`> so it worked?
<firewall_03> kk rebooting
<firewall_03> brb
<firewall_03> and no dice fellows
<hobgoblin> firewall_03: I've never been one for dice
<firewall_03> hobgoblin:  me either
<firewall_03> http://pastebin.com/UpPi1nbh
<firewall_03> take a look at that....
<hobgoblin> they are NOT dice ;) what's the issue with them?
<firewall_03> I can't boot into ubuntu now, but at least I have mint
<bioterror> you cant boot to mint as you installed mint over the ubuntu ;)
<bioterror> at least it seems so
<firewall_03> hobgoblin:  https://www.tannens.com/shop/secure/images/products/1787.jpg
<firewall_03> bioterror: yep poor attempt to dual boot with ubuntu
<nit-wit> firewall_03, did you loose anything
<firewall_03> nit-wit: idk right now
<firewall_03> really don't know how to access the other partition I guess I could mount it
<nit-wit> firewall_03, did you have anything in ubuntu that you wanted saved
<firewall_03> nit-wit: some stuff
<hobgoblin> goodnow bioterror nit-wit
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, happy holidays and to you all
<hobgoblin> thank you - same for you :)
<nit-wit> firewall_03, run this script and paste bin it.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<firewall_03> http://pastebin.com/N9CiBvpd
<hobgoblin> firewall_03: that's just the script - you need to run it :)
<firewall_03> http://pastebin.com/MiX81Fh5
<hobgoblin> that's more like it - though as I have no idea what your issue is I shall wander off
<firewall_03> dual booted ubuntu and mint
<firewall_03> and now grub went bye bye
<hobgoblin> that's not a dual boot - you have mint on sda2 and home on sda6
<hobgoblin> sda1
<firewall_03> well I screwed it up then
<hobgoblin> I assume that mint was the last one installed
<firewall_03> yep
<nit-wit> I think hob s right if you had a seperate home
<hobgoblin> then it looks like it either used the whole disk or you overwrote the exisiting OS
<hobgoblin> sda6 is mounted to /home
<firewall_03> thats what I did, when I installed mint it asked for a mount point I did /home
<firewall_03> DOHHHH!
<hobgoblin> oh so are you saying the sda6 used to be /
<firewall_03> no I creadted sda6 for mint
<hobgoblin> aaah
<hobgoblin> and sda1 was the original install with no seperate home
<firewall_03> so did I lose all my files or?
<bioterror> yes
<firewall_03> sda1 was /
<bioterror> firewall_03, my condolences for the files
<firewall_03> all that adult material gone....
<bioterror> ahhh
<hobgoblin> I'd say it is gone - not only has it been formatted but it has also had mint installed on it - so it's possible you might be able to find some info with testdisk but I would doubt it
<hobgoblin> backups are failry useful, especially in hindsight
<firewall_03> hob
<firewall_03> I was using ubuntu one so I am pretty good just lost my movies and stuff, no biggie
<hobgoblin> firewall_03: if I lost all my media I would not be so laidback ;)
<bioterror> hobgoblin, I just deleted my 800GB image of broken drive, I couldnt mount the ecrypt home and I gave up :D
<hobgoblin> or rather - if I lost all my media again I would not be so laidback ... I am REALLY good at telling people to backup
<firewall_03> hobgoblin: I cried when my 200 gigs of porn crashed to the concrete
<bioterror> hobgoblin, but I learned from it, I've got 1TB drive for backups now
<bioterror> hahaha you get always new pr0n
<hobgoblin> I am rubbish at backups
<hobgoblin> and that's probably enough talk of porn ...
<bioterror> hobgoblin, I used to be too, but I almost lost all my family pictures from the past 4 years including my kids deliveries
<firewall_03> so, hows the weather?
<hobgoblin> bioterror: that's :(
<hobgoblin> firewall_03: it is warmer here - crept up to 0C now
<bioterror> [Espoo: -8°C, Mostly Cloudy]
<bioterror> that's is acceptable weather
<bioterror> not too cold
<bioterror> I dont have to use erol flynn underpants while walking to work from train station or riding bike :D
<bioterror> s/use/wear/
<bioterror> I bet hobgoblin remember that erol flynn's robin hood and those tights :D
<hobgoblin>  ha ha ha ha
<bioterror> firewall_03, one thing sucks on Linux Mint
<bioterror> you cant do do-release-upgrade :D
<firewall_03> lol I am about ready to format reinstall
<firewall_03> lol
<bioterror> yeah, vanilla ubuntu?
<firewall_03> and maybe xubuntu, I really liked it
<hobgoblin> firewall_03: you installing again?
<hobgoblin> welcome back IAmNotThatGuy nit-wit
<IAmNotThatGuy> ty hobgoblin [=
<nit-wit> I had to fire up my mint 10 on the SDHC class 10 card for fun
<hobgoblin> never tried mint, or any of the other based on buntu things
<nit-wit> the mint consistently runs about 70MIB less ram then Maverick I plenty to spare but not a bad setup
<hobgoblin> I used to worry about ram but eventually decided that as the only music player I really like is amarok in gnome it was pointless :)
<nit-wit> hobgoblin: I just came across the mint site while trying to get natty to work at first and have it dual on a 16 bit card
<hobgoblin> nice
<hobgoblin> I will I think look about a bit more when unity lands - really not liking that :(
<firewall_031> glad I bought that Ubuntu User magazine for 15 bucks last night
<nit-wit> hobgoblin: couldn't get the natty grub to work but since it is a card would boot through the HD grub so I mounted and installed grub in mint to control th unruly natty
<nit-wit> Natty wil be usable for me when the panels are adjustable but  think thats not in the picture development wise.
<hobgoblin> nit-wit: yep - I've no problem with the panel as such - just want to be able to do with it as I want
<firewall_03> yeah I am making my boot drive now
<hobgoblin> firewall_03: well I guess at least this time you don't need to worry about existing data
<firewall_03> hobgoblin: :(
<firewall_03> oh well least I learned my lesson
<hobgoblin> measure twice cut once ...
<firewall_03> ya ya
<firewall_03> I have been wanting to do a clean install for a while, just didn't want to do it tonight
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha
<firewall_03> ever messed around with ubuntu server?
<bioterror> zkriesse, http://pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/trollface_monitor.jpg :D
<bioterror> oh, damn, was ment to -team :D
<Puck`> haha
<firewall_03> nice
<hobgoblin> all done nit-wit - thank you - I hate spam :(
<nit-wit> hobgoblin: just was looking through
<firewall_03> back
<firewall_03> its working now
<hobgoblin> cool
<firewall_03> so, how to I upgrade to 10.10 I am running netbook 10.04 now?
<bioterror> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<hobgoblin> make sure that it's completely up to date first
<hobgoblin> sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade
<hobgoblin> just in case
<firewall_03> ok
<firewall_03> thanks
<firewall_03> only 300 megs of updates
<firewall_03> :S
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<firewall_03> HEY
<Silver_Fox_> Hello firewall_03
<firewall_03> hows it goin?
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine thank you. How are you ?
<firewall_03> not too bad
<wolfpack> which application is required for opening UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc
<wolfpack> ?
<genupulas> wolfpack:  noramal text can open it
<genupulas> wolfpack: gedit
<wolfpack> i tried it ....it is saying "There is no application installed for PGP/MIME-encrypted message header files"....
<IAmNotThatGuy> wolfpack, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct ?
<wolfpack> k
<wolfpack> got it now
<IAmNotThatGuy> brb
<janyo> HI  i get some problem... on ubuntu1010..when i runing skype got this error message!!   Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64  (<unknown>:1810): Gtk-WARNING **: Loading IM context type 'ibus' failed  (<unknown>:1810): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<janyo> There solution was it?
<Silver_Fox_> Did skype crash janyo  ?
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581138
<hobgoblin> there's a dodgy looking mod in that thread :(
<bioterror> yeah, I know that guy
<hobgoblin> so do I :(
<bioterror> but I believe he has a somekind of firewall, he must be soft from the inside
<bioterror> he just seems to be rough from the outside ;
<bioterror> ;)
<janyo> yes!!  i have two skype account !!   i hope can run 2 or more skype service !!
<saimanoj> whois
<saimanoj> ls
<bioterror> dir
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<bioterror> techologic!
<coolbhavi> lol
<coolbhavi> whats going on?
<hobgoblin> bash
<coolbhavi> hobgoblin, :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> hobgoblin, [:
<ShootEmUp> Hi
<ShootEmUp> Whats up?
<ddd-222> help: I have a laptop with a broken monitor ( un-usably dim ). I  have the bios set to boot with an external monitor. and X displays to both monitors. But freqently i shutdown X/gdm and just run in console mode. When I do that, the console only shows up on the internal LCD display. It will not display on the external monitor. I should probably say I an using Ubuntu Server with  FVWM. Is there a command line way to say display the conso
<Puck`> ouh wow, i had the same problem, but i never used the laptop without X ..
<ddd-222> now i have to ssh to it when not using X
<jdeslaur> so in my .../interface i have set a default gateway and after doing a network stop/start it doesnt update, any thoughts?
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, couldn't sleep I'm back
 * nlsthzn says hi to everyone then runs and hides...
<holstein> any mythTV users here?
<nit-wit> holstein, many on the Ubuntu forums
<holstein> nit-wit: the hardware i have wont work :/
<holstein> with myth
<holstein> im trying to repurpose some gear laying around here into a DVR
<nit-wit> holstein, I haven't used it so, you are pretty savvy I think so your sure of this.
<holstein> i think i would have to use a windows box with my hardware
<holstein> which would be ok
<holstein> i got a legal XP code thats been laying around for a while
<holstein> and it would be a server box somewhere in the basement
<holstein> i wouldnt have to actually look at it
<holstein> just connect to a share, and watch the recordings
<holstein> i might just get another capture card though
<firewall_03> so got ubuntu 10.10 back finally
<firewall_03> so how do I install xubuntu with apt-get?
<hobgoblin> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<firewall_03> hobgoblin:  ya thats right
<firewall_03> googled it
<hobgoblin> not sure if you wanted the whole thing or not - hence the ? ;)
<yuler> Computer Janitor reports 21 packages, but upon selecting, says "removing packages that are still in use can cause errors".  How do I know if they are in use or not?
<hobgoblin> yuler: I'd be interested to know what 21 packages it is - c janitor also will report things you have installed from external sources
<hobgoblin> if you want someone to look - do a screenshot
<yuler> how do I send/show the screenshot?
<AbhiJit> !imagebin
<ubot2> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<yuler> thx - http://imagebin.org/129127
<UndiFineD> yuler, keep them
<UndiFineD> i see it is mostly multimedia
<UndiFineD> and not in use right now, does not mean never needed
<yuler> ok.  CJ is only good for Canonical apps?
<hobgoblin> personally I am a bit dubious about it ...
<firewall_03> need a hand setting up SSH and have a ? about this http://pastebin.com/gVnpAgZt
<firewall_03> need a hand setting up SSH and have a ? about this http://pastebin.com/gVnpAgZt ?
<wolfpack1> hey can I edit "Bugs HowToTriage" wiki page ??? there is some formatting error in contents table .
<hobgoblin> no reason why not wolfpack1
<wolfpack1> i am new here...so don't know whether I am allowed to do so.
<hobgoblin> they are generally community editable - not sure I'd worry too much about some formatting though :)
<hobgoblin> you'd need to login to be able to do so
<wolfpack1> there was some misalignment in table of contents.........i have corrected it
<firewall_03> so any tips on setting up open ssh?
<sebikul> !sshd, firewall_03
<ubot2> sebikul: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebikul> !sshd | firewall_03
<ubot2> firewall_03: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<firewall_03> sebikul,
<firewall_03> thanks
<firewall_03> I think
<firewall_03> !vnc | firewall_03
<ubot2> firewall_03, please see my private message
<sebikul> firewall_03, no proble, fust follow the manual, if you encounter any problem, just come back here
<firewall_03> sebikul,  http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/VPN-Over-SSH#Server_Configuration
<firewall_03> thats what I am goin by
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<huskers_> i followed this link to install ffmpeg/x264 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095 - how would i go about uninstalling?
<sebikul> huskers_, if you installed it by typing "sudo make install", just type "sudo make uninstall"
<kristian-aalborg> what program can you recommend for backup, CLI-style?
<huskers_> per that link there was more to the install than just that..should i still perform the command you mention
<sebikul> kristian-aalborg, rsync?
<Mjiig> husker's the command you want would be something like sudo apt-get remove build-essential subversion git-core checkinstall yasm texi2html libfaac-dev libjack-jackd2-dev libmp3lame-dev libopencore-amrnb-dev libopencore-amrwb-dev libsdl1.2-dev libtheora-dev libvorbis-dev libvpx-dev libx11-dev libxfixes-dev libxvidcore-dev zlib1g-dev ffmpeg x264
<Mjiig> but if you had any of those libs installed already for some reason that could cause problems
<Daniel0108> hi
<sebikul> Mjiig, he left 5 minutes ago. :S
<sebikul> !hi | Daniel0108
<ubot2> Factoid 'hi' not found
<Daniel0108> hi sebi :)
<Daniel0108> lol, ubot2 :P
<Mjiig> sebikul: opps :)
<Daniel0108> I have a new gtk+ theme! :D
<Daniel0108> wanna have the link to a screen shot?
<sebikul> firewall_03, where you able to setup the vpn without problems?
<Daniel0108> oh, wait wrong chat :P this isn't off topic, sorries :)
<geirha> kristian-aalborg: I use backuppc, got a headless box running it. It logs on my desktop once in a while and do an incremental or full backup. You can configure it via its web interface or by editing config files.
<kristian-aalborg> hello geirha, sebikul
<kristian-aalborg> I'm looking for something that lets me recreate my current system w/ as little has as possible... a list of installed files and a copy of the config files would do, I suppose?
<geirha> aptitude --disable-columns -F %p search "~i"  # that'll give you a list of all installed packages
<geirha> And then if you tar down /etc and /home  you'll be backing up the most important stuff.
<firewall_03> heres a ?  when I installed ubuntu this morning I did 2 partitions one / and /home was that smart or dumb?
<geirha> How much space for each?
<geirha> 10-20GB for /, rest for /home  is a good setup.
<kondziu> hey
<kondziu> someone mind helping me with small problem i have
<kondziu> hmm I have printer that isnt supported by ubuntu, it cant find the driver for it  printers name is  ADVENT AW10
<kondziu> any idea how I can get it working on ubuntu?
<kristian-aalborg> geirha: I have 4 gigs total ;)
<geirha> kristian-aalborg: Come back in a year and say that ;P
<geirha> kondziu: is Advent the name of the manufacturer?
<kondziu> hey
<kondziu> yeah
<kondziu> DSGI ADVENT WIFI AIO AW10
<kondziu> full name of it
<kondziu> at least thats how ubuntu calls it when i plug it in
<kondziu> not sure if its AIO or A1O to be honest :/
<kondziu> and thanks for taking time to help me :)
<geirha> http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<geirha> advent isn't even listed as a manufacturer there ... which doesn't bode well I'm afraid :/
<kondziu> ahhh
<kondziu> aww ok thanks for help anyways :P
<hobgoblin> evening
<geirha> Some printer manufacturers provide good drivers for linux. Some don't know linux exist.
<kondziu> haha
<kondziu> i see
<Daniel0108> umm.. does your printer show up in any lists on ubuntu?
<Yorvyk> kondziu,  It’s a Kodak printer I beleive
<kondziu> ohh
<kondziu> riiiigh
<kondziu> its kodak
<kondziu> it says on bottom of box in really small letters
<kondziu> and
<kondziu> it says advent with huge letters on top
<kondziu> aned no it doesnt show on the list dan :P
<firewall_03> hobgoblin:  http://pastebin.com/3HYXZk2K
<firewall_03> hobgoblin:  did I get it set up correct its SSH and I tried to login from my own machine
<hobgoblin> firewall_03: sorry but I have absolutely no idea at all :(
<firewall_03> well shucks
<hobgoblin> best to ask that sort of question to the room rather than people :)
<firewall_03> lol
<hobgoblin> I'll look at your partitions and tell you if they were a good idea ;)
<firewall_03> haha
<hobgoblin> hi nit-wit
<firewall_03> fstab - ?
<firewall_03> or something different
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, hello
<hobgoblin> firewall_03: df -h
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, on natty the latest US server updates has it purring.
<hobgoblin> oh cool - I have 500Mb of updates that I'm ignoring at the moment - as I'm only really looking at unity at the moment - I suspect I will wait for a2 to arrive and just get that
<firewall_03> http://pastebin.com/gnhXiagL
<hobgoblin> firewall_03: I would say that you overegged the pudding for / by 20-Gb or so - but they'll not cause you any issues I think
<nit-wit> hobgoblin,  never used desktop switching but it is a nice integration in the unity setup,I might actually tolerate the confines.
<firewall_03> overregged the pudding?
<nit-wit> FF 4 is setting up correctly now so it is usable within the screen
<hobgoblin> firewall_03: a bit big
<firewall_03> haha better safe than sorry?
<hobgoblin> firewall_03: I doubt if you'll use all that - but as I said - I doubt if that setup will cause you any problems - personally I am a smak home and data partitions type of guy
<hobgoblin> nit-wit: the biggest issue I have with unity at the moment is if you have more than one thing in a window it can be rather frustrating trying to access the menu in the bar ...
<firewall_03> ya I always made a bunch of partitions with windows,
<hobgoblin> firewall_03: my / which includes home is too big at 18Gb
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, I think the update worked that out, I have control buttons in the FF , and xchat screens and in the panel. That was a problem last I had looked yesterday the overlapping screen hiding the buttons under the panel I think.
<hobgoblin> but as I said - you'll be fine
<hobgoblin> nit-wit: oh well I might get the updates then and have another look
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, live on the edge man. :)
<hobgoblin> nit-wit: at the moment the install is bare - no media mounted no irc
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, I had to add the xswat ppa to get better graphics but  have al the usual  suspects for media ect installed, including a regular ff addon assortment
<hobgoblin> excellent - all mine has had done is nvidia added to see unity ...
<failure2respond> Hey all I have an Asus Eee PC 900a and i can't get it to boot ubuntu 10.10 netbook from the USB.
<failure2respond> I'm just getting Reboot and select proper Boot device.
<failure2respond> I used the universal usb install to create the usb drive.
<UndiFineD> failure2respond, the trick is in the bios
<UndiFineD> if the stick is found there, you can boot from it with F12
<UndiFineD> there are 2 options to set it boot from stick
<failure2respond> i set the bios to boot from the usb first
<bodhizazen> Ah BIOS ....
<firewall_031> bodhizazen: got SSH to work
<bodhizazen> firewall_031: Sweet =)
<bodhizazen> did I make any mistake in my how-to ?
<firewall_031> nah I didn't use it :(
<firewall_031> lol
<bodhizazen> LOL
<bodhizazen> Well, it is overkill
<bodhizazen> you should be able to sshfs or scp
<firewall_031> I used ubot2 ssh
<firewall_031> he helped
<bodhizazen> firewall_031: you know about sshfs ?
<firewall_031> not really
<bodhizazen> http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<bodhizazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<firewall_031> I will look into it
<firewall_031> scp gave me a lost error when I tried to copy a file
<firewall_031> bodhizazen: installing SSHFS now
<Robinux> !offtopic
<ubot2> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Robinux> isn't there another channel for ubuntu-beginners-offtopic or somethin?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> #ubuntu-beginners-team
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-23
<llsp> Every time I plug it in or boot up with it plugged in, my Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000 USB headset freezes my Toshiba Satellite laptop running Ubuntu Lucid 10.04.1 LTS (amd64). The problem seems related to this bug (#618155) detailed here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/618155 , except that uninstalling linux-backports-modules-alsa (as advised here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/05/%23ubuntu-beginners.h
<llsp> tml ) doesn't solve the problem. I had actually 'preinstalled' the ALSA backports modules on my installation medium to solve the headphone jack sense problem in Ubuntu, but found that installing the Linuxant ALSA drivers for my Conexant chipset (here: http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/ ) was a better fix. The headphone jack sense problem for normal headphones is solved, but my USB headset still freezes my system. Thanks, and
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 618155 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel 2.6.32-24 usb audio device causes cpu lockup (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New]
<llsp>  I appreciate any help I can get.
<reaper_> can anyone help me install xen
<nit-wit> reaper_, you there
<reaper_> yeah
<reaper_> getting food
<reaper_> was'
<reaper_> nit-wit, you there
<reaper_> I am so lost
<MrRyanThai> Hello everyone,I'm a complete Ubuntu noob and I'm trying to get a video card driver for it. I have a Dell Inspiron E1505 with an ATI x1400 video card.If anyone can help,that'd be awesome :D
<reaper_> what have you tried so far
<MrRyanThai> I've haven't actually tried anything yet,just reading about it
<MrRyanThai> and not having any luck.Like I said,I'm a complete noob =/
<head_victim> !ati
<ubot2> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<head_victim> MrRyanThai: have a look at the "Basic Installation Instructions" on that website link
<head_victim> ONly go on to the more detailed instructions if the other way doesn't work at all
<MrRyanThai> alright,thank you :)
<MrRyanThai> appreciate it
<Sensenetheru> hello! I am trying to install a ra3370 wireless network adapter on ubuntu 10.10. i am partway thru the install and now im stuck. can anyone help?
<head_victim> reaper_: I'd have no experience with xen but this might help
<head_victim> !xen
<ubot2> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<reaper_> ok thanks I think its working this time
<head_victim> Sensenetheru: what instructions are you following and where are you getting stuck?
<reaper_> That the one Im going by now
<head_victim> reaper_: hope it works out  :)
<reaper_> thanks head_victim me too
<Sensenetheru> @head_victim i started with the files on the cd, run tar -xvf the.tar.gz file,  cd 2010_0223_RT3370_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.0 , ran 'sudo make' and now idk what to do
<head_victim> Sensenetheru: ah ok so were building your own, I thought there should be some available for it
<Sensenetheru> valkyrie was helping me on the #ubuntu channel, but they left in the middle
<Sensenetheru> i would have thought so to, but there wasnt any other options apparently
<head_victim> Sensenetheru: I'd have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<head_victim> I'm not an expert in the area but that might have some points
<head_victim> pointers*
<Sensenetheru> ok, ill give it a go, ty
<nit-wit> reaper_, I looked at the xen website I wouldn't really be able to help. I thought zen the OS when I responded originally
<reaper_> yeah I just there too but its still making so have to wait and see
<reaper_> but I have gotin to a point that I couldnt get to earlier
<reaper_> in terminal says remote: counting objects: and it moving up, at 130,000+
<sogepp> guys, anyone here?
<nit-wit> sogepp, yeah what about it.:)
<bioterror> I was going to be, but I'm a little late from the train
<sogepp> hi nit-wit,
<bioterror> hope I dont have to stand long at the train station :D
<nit-wit> sogepp, howdy
<nit-wit> lust lurking
<nit-wit> *just
<sogepp> i have a plan for my notebook, i'll allocate 50gb of my hd for linux with 2 distro
<sogepp> i planing install slack and ubuntu
<nit-wit> sogepp, did we work on the netbook before?
<sogepp> nope, notebook, i planing re-installing my notebook
<nit-wit> sogepp, slack is lilo I think
<sogepp> yep, but can't I use grub when i use ubuntu, so grub will recognize all OS on my HD
<nit-wit> sogepp, not sure about lilo I haven't used it enough, I saw somebody who had gotten grub2 installed in slack though
<sogepp> i want make 1 /home directories  for both distro, can't i implant that? and can u suggest how Gb should i allocate for each /root and /home?
<sogepp> he he
<nit-wit> sogepp,  I don't do separate homes so I'm not the best for that. I have all my stuff on a external.
<sogepp> hwhwhw
<sogepp> I see,
<stlsaint> sogepp: for a seperate /boot use 200mb
<nit-wit> I sound like a beginner now
<stlsaint> sogepp: for a seperate root go with anywhere from 12-15GB
<stlsaint> sogepp: give the rest to home
<sogepp> owh, why do i need separate /boot?
<stlsaint> sogepp: wait you want to share 1 /home for two distros on dual boot?
<sogepp> yes
<sogepp> can i do that?
<stlsaint> yes it is possible but i dont do it so i dont offer support on it (though its nothing i suggest to beginner users)
<sebikul> sogepp, it is possible, but not even close to be safe to do so. configuration files may be different, but names may crash. that will give you a lot of trouble
<sogepp> i see
<sogepp> so, if i have 50gb of hd left, and want make it 2 distro, can u suggest how do i separate it ?
<sogepp> FYI, i have win7 installed on my notebook
<sogepp> :)
<sebikul> sogepp, you can do <2 partitions (if you want to have separate mount points for some system folders) and create symbolic links from one home folder to another
<stlsaint> sogepp: you are wanting to triple boot?
<sogepp> yes, triple boot
<sebikul> sogepp, that way you only store the files you want only once, and you can access it from both os
<sogepp> sebikul : symbolic links? can you explain it ?
<sogepp> is it wrong stlsaint?
<stlsaint> sogepp: how many partitions do you currently have on the drive?
<stlsaint> sebikul: symbolic links for cross folders when only one is booted at a time?
<sebikul> sogepp, it is possible, you just have to mount the partition
<stlsaint> hrm, i may be wrong but i doubt symbolic links work with cross folders in that manner
<sogepp> 3, for win partition, and 3 (allocated) for linux :)
<stlsaint> sogepp: i suggest you make a "data" partition that holds your music, movies, pics, files etc etc then use fstab to mount that partition in both installs
<stlsaint> sogepp: it is impossible to have 6 partitions unless you are talking logical
<sogepp> yep, ia have 2 primary and the rest is logical
<sebikul> sogepp, what stlsaint said is the safest thing you can do
<sebikul> and simplest
<sogepp> so, i should make data partition on windows format, i guest
<stlsaint> sogepp: how much space do you have to work with?
<sogepp> 300gb
<stlsaint> how much is used by windows?
<sogepp> well, about 250 i guess
<sogepp> 50 for the system
<stlsaint> sogepp: what two linux distros are you wanting to add?
<sogepp> ubuntu, and slackware
<bioterror> i think slack is for more advanced users
<bioterror> just my 2 cents
<stlsaint> bioterror: YO
<bioterror> carry on
<bioterror> hi stl
<sogepp> well, i have no problem installing slackware :)
<sogepp> on vbox :p
<stlsaint> sogepp: alright well really i would not suggest a dual boot with seperate partitions with only the use of 50gb
<bioterror> ofcourse youre not
<firewall_03> lol
<sogepp> can you explain, why?
<bioterror> stl, he could use the same swap partition
<stlsaint> bioterror: of course, that is not my concern
<stlsaint> sogepp: as long as you dont go wanting seperate /home partitions for both distros you will be fine with making the seperate /data partition and just mounting in fstab
<sogepp> ohoohoh, ok, roger that
<bioterror> but my vision is that if someone cant figure out partitions for distros, i cant suggest to use slack
<sogepp> hmm, i see
<sogepp> well, just pray for me bioterror :)
<firewall_03> sogepp: Godspeed myfriend, and backup :D
<bioterror> well, i wish you a nice time with neverending distrohopping
<stlsaint> sogepp: on a different note i do agree with bioterror in saying that slackware is not really meant for new users
<sogepp> muahahahah, hope so
<bioterror> a nice way to get used to slackware is to try something like salix os
<sogepp> yep, i knew that
<bioterror> theyre helpful guys
<sogepp> salix?
<bioterror> salix is a variant of slack
<bioterror> developers are ex-zenos devs
<bioterror> or zen linux
<bioterror> zenwalk
<bioterror> that was it
<sogepp> can't acces the webpages salixos.org , right?
<bioterror> should be
<stlsaint> works for me
<stlsaint> just wait for the redirect
<bioterror> stl, they even have a lxde version too
<sogepp> geez, have to be patient with edge connection :)
<bioterror> but the package collectionis small
<stlsaint> bioterror: the fluxbox version caught my eye ;)
<bioterror> stl, that wallpaper is pure eyecandy
<sogepp> can't access it,
<bioterror> im enjoying 3G and hdspa in train
<sogepp> nice
<stlsaint> bioterror: pffttt....get with the times!! 4G is out :P
<sogepp> but, seems there's no people who use salix near my place :)
<sogepp> 4G?
<sogepp> can u gimme the article? link?
<stlsaint> youve never heard of 4G speeds?
<sogepp> nope
<stlsaint> oh dear smh
<sogepp> hwhwh, sorry
<stlsaint> its just connection speeds/coverage of phones
<sogepp> i knew bout that, it just how fast it is?
<sogepp> woops
<bioterror> hoo
<bioterror> that site worked for me
<sogepp> geez, what's wrong with my connection
<stlsaint> sogepp: is there a specific reason you want slack?
<sogepp> just trying something new,,,
<bioterror> even i am loosing my mind with arch
<bioterror> :D
<sogepp> i don't think there are much difference on it
<sogepp> :p
<stlsaint> bioterror: arch is one of those things that you really really want to get with but its just entirely too much work for me
<bioterror> yeah
<sogepp> arch is much more hard than slack, isn't it?
<bioterror> ive got problems with mounting usb drives on boot
<stlsaint> sogepp: YES
<sogepp> how about gentoo
<sogepp> :0
<stlsaint> bioterror: i HAD problems, until gparted made them all go away! lol
<bioterror> haha
<nit-wit> bioterror, you know the per-session boot trick eh
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> gotta read moar!
<sogepp> moar?
<nit-wit> bioterror, I like Dostoevsky
<stlsaint> sogepp: its the lingo of the hip people ;)
<stlsaint> sogepp: you have tried gentoo?
<sogepp> not yet
<sogepp> wew, i just saw some one who use it
<stlsaint> yea alot of people like gentoo
<sogepp> damn, he told me that takes 2 weeks just for installing an application
<stlsaint> again i just am way to busy to actually sit down and dedicate the time needed for it
<sogepp> *2 weeks or so :p
<bioterror> no it doesnnt
<sogepp> what is hip people?
<bioterror> ive used freebsd alot
<stlsaint> we are ;)
<sogepp> and why did you call your self 'hip' , any reason?
<bioterror> and compiling with decent hw isnt much slower than installing a binary package
<stlsaint> sogepp: nvrm
<sogepp> nvrm?
<bioterror> its hip to be square
<stlsaint> sogepp: nvrm == nevermind
<sogepp> hwhwhwh
<sogepp> hip , huh?
<bioterror> stl is ahipster
<stlsaint> yep yep
<sogepp> ok, i got it, i guess
<bioterror> macbooks, fixies, tattoos, underground music and everykind of newage filthh he has
<stlsaint> bioterror: how do i add more desktops
<bioterror> stl, where?
<bioterror> what
<stlsaint> lubuntu
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> preferences had it
<firewall_03> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ?
<bioterror> check from menu
<stlsaint> firewall_03: not the desktop environment
<bioterror> cant remember tbqh the exact place
<stlsaint> aye, kk
<firewall_03> stlsaint:  Im a n00b
<stlsaint> firewall_03: :D
<bioterror> ive slept like 3h :D
<stlsaint> firewall_03: nice try though ;)
<firewall_03> A for effort
<bioterror> stl, u now us lubunteers
<bioterror> we sleep way too less
<stlsaint> yep
<sogepp> what's that :p
<bioterror> hahaha this train is stuck
<bioterror> we are waiting something
<stlsaint> bioterror: hey its under the openbox configuration menu
<bioterror> yeah
<stlsaint> awesome
<stlsaint> that has been bugging me
<bioterror> gotta memorize that
<sogepp> guys, my xubuntu often hang or restart by it self.. but fine when i use windows
<nit-wit> argh cut me self off damn parrot
<bioterror> stl, have u tweaked that lubuntu-rc.xml?
<bioterror> it can be added from there
<stlsaint> bioterror: dude this is just pissing me off
<sogepp> actually, it always hard when using linux on my old pc
<bioterror> stl, what is this time?
<stlsaint> while typing my right hand will just brush my touchpad and will somehow close my  terminal
<stlsaint> thus closing irc
<bioterror> use screen?
<stlsaint> bioterror: no
<bioterror> oh yeah
<stlsaint> irssi
<bioterror> screen irssi
<bioterror> screen is awesome
<bioterror> dont u know?
<stlsaint> bioterror: pfftt who you telling
<firewall_03> what is irssi?
<bioterror> irssi is a finnish irc client
<bioterror> :D
<stlsaint> i still remember my terminator days with multiple ssh windows lol
<nUboon2Age> stlsaint: i don't know if this would help in your situation, but sometimes i've found "Touchfreeze" can help stop some symptoms.
<stlsaint> nUboon2Age: what is touchfreeze?
<nUboon2Age> http://code.google.com/p/touchfreeze/ stlsaint
<nUboon2Age> sogepp:
<sogepp> yes?
<nUboon2Age> is that a wubi install?
<nUboon2Age> sogepp: ^^^
<sogepp> nope, dual boot with win
<stlsaint> nUboon2Age: TouchFreeze is simple utility for Windows NT/2000/XP
<nUboon2Age> stlsaint: no its for Linux too
<stlsaint> the downloader is a msi...
<firewall_03> right...
<sogepp> it said for windows, "Like syndaemon on x-windows."
<nUboon2Age> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/touchfreeze-tray-icon-that-disables-your-touchpad-while-typing.html#more-2921 stlsaint
<stlsaint> aye, a different linky ;)
<nUboon2Age> sogepp: are you talking about your prob (or stlsaint's)?
<sogepp> about stlsaint, :p
<stlsaint> nUboon2Age: nope, not available package :(
<stlsaint> well im tucking it in folks
<stlsaint> ttyt
<stlsaint> l8er folks
<nUboon2Age> he went so quick i didn't get a chance to ask him if he's running Lucid or Maverick.  It doesn't seem to be avail for Maverick (yet)
<nUboon2Age> sogepp: so back to your thing.  when does it do this hang/restart thingy
<sogepp> well, if i left my pc long enough, than it come :)
<sogepp> i have the prob since i use ubuntu, i thought that my pc too old for ubuntu,
<sogepp> and i still has the problem with xubuntu, i wonder if there something wrong with the ram, but it working fine with wind xp
<nUboon2Age> have you tried Lubuntu sogepp?
<sogepp> not yet, is it lighter than xubuntu?
<sogepp> nUboon2Age
<nUboon2Age> yes its lighter than xubuntu.  xubuntu originally was supposed to be light, but its not light anymore. sogepp
<sogepp> really, why's that?
<nUboon2Age> it just developed into something that is not that light.  being light is not really the focus of the development for xubuntu it turns out. :/
<sogepp> owch
<nUboon2Age> i've seen some benchmarks.  its not much different from Ubuntu
<sogepp> actually, i have download lubuntu iso, but seems it failed, the md5 has different code,
<sogepp> geez, but they said lubuntu isn't part of canonical project, isn't
<nUboon2Age> btw, there's both an #lubuntu and a #xubuntu irc support channels.
<nUboon2Age> its not officially yet but will be soon sogepp
<nUboon2Age> lubuntu is solid
<sogepp> really?
<nUboon2Age> really
<nUboon2Age> phillw is a big fan if i recall correctly sogepp
<sogepp> so canonical will add it into their list
<nUboon2Age> yes
<sogepp> phillw ?
<sogepp> i see that name here ,
<nUboon2Age> it was supposed to be added already, but its been delayed.  it will be soon i think.
<nUboon2Age> yes.  he's really very helpful.
<nUboon2Age> i started on Linux with Xubuntu (Jaunty and Karmic) before switching to Ubuntu for 10.04 Lucid
<nUboon2Age> i wish i'd found out about Lubuntu.  those versions of Xubuntu weren't very good.
<sogepp> so who does developing the lubuntu now
<nUboon2Age> its an international volunteer team.
<nUboon2Age> i heard several podcasts about it.  very impressive effort.
<sogepp> how bout the packages, ?
<nUboon2Age> i'm not clear on what your question is sogepp
<sogepp> rrr, wait, i'm thinking on it :)
<sogepp> can we use the same repositories as ubuntu, or they had their own
<nUboon2Age> i get the impression that someone wanted Xubuntu to be light, but the actual developers don't focus that much on being light, but just on XFCE
<sogepp> well, because it's little hard to find fast connection here, so i depends on local repositories address, do you get what i'm talking :p
<nUboon2Age> one thing you can do sogepp is to simply use Synaptic to load "lubuntu-desktop".
<sogepp> so, i can install it from ubuntu ? or xubuntu?
<nUboon2Age> that will show you what the desktop looks like.  then you can choose whether you want the Lubuntu or Xubuntu (or whatever *buntu you want) when you log on
<nUboon2Age> yes, you can install it from *buntu
<sogepp> ok, i get it
<sogepp> i'm looking at wiki.ubuntu.com/lubuntu
<sogepp> seems it already part of canonical project right now
<nUboon2Age> good!
<sogepp> worth to try
<sogepp> but, ubuntu really getting hard for old pc right now
<nUboon2Age> yeah, i was running Xubuntu on 238M of RAM.  it was okay, not great.
<sogepp> what ? but i have 1gb of ram, but it's way too slow for me
<CensoredBiscuit> sogepp, nuboon2age, processor speed could change a lot of things
<hobgoblin> if xubuntu is slow with 1Gb ram I would suggest you've other issues
<nUboon2Age> CensoredBiscuit: good point
<sogepp> how i know my problem?
<sogepp> how i check it?
<CensoredBiscuit> take a look at your machines specs first
<CensoredBiscuit> do you prehaps have ze box?
<sogepp> it's pentium 4 with 1gb of RAm, 160gb of HDD
<sogepp> ze box, what?
<sogepp> :)
<CensoredBiscuit> ze box your machine came in xD
<sogepp> rrrr, i'm afraid not
<CensoredBiscuit> but you seem to know the specs
<CensoredBiscuit> either way its 1 am and I work tommorrow
<sogepp> yes, i have it for few years :p
<sogepp> owh, isee
<sogepp> it's 1 pm here :p
<nUboon2Age> sogepp: the distro called 'puppy' is also good for old machines
<sogepp> yep, i already has it on my usb drive, but i don't think it suitable for my sister,
<nUboon2Age> also Peppermint sogepp
<sogepp> FYI, my sister use the pc right now
<nUboon2Age> jollicloud possibly too sogepp
<sogepp> jollicloud? you sure?
<sogepp> so both of them based on cloud, right?
<bioterror> hi
<bioterror> at the office now :D
<hobgoblin> sogepp: there are other xfce variants out there - not just xubuntu - I suspect they would be fine as would a lxde variant
<sogepp> ok, i'll see if i can try those choice later, for now i thing i'll prefer lubuntu
<bioterror> oh, good choise :D
<hobgoblin> bioterror: you surprise me ;)
<bioterror> hobgoblin, how?
<sogepp> hey, what's the different betwen #ubuntu and #ubuntu-beginners
<bioterror> we have more knowledge, ofkooz ;D
<sogepp> wew, sure bout that? :)
<hobgoblin> sogepp: you'll get help in both - but it is less frenetic in here
<hobgoblin> on the other hand at times you'll get no takers in here as it is a lot smaller
<bioterror> sogepp, well, for example: you dont see me at the #ubuntu :D
<sogepp> guess so, and 'lighter'
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: because you're never there. :D
<bioterror> haha
<sogepp> :D what makes that important bioterror? LOL
<sogepp> so quite, suddenly
<sogepp> *brrrr
<bioterror> oh yeah
<bioterror> sogepp, this channel is mainly for support, we have #ubuntu-beginners-team for offtopic chats ;)
<hobgoblin> and here for when it is quiet ...
<hobgoblin> not many left who remember this as being the team channel :(
<sogepp> so basically this channel just for off-topic topic?
<JoeMaverickSett> sogepp: please read this channel's topic, it's a support channel, #ubuntu-beginners-team is for offtopic/the team's discussion room.
<sogepp> oops, kay
<hobgoblin> as I said sogepp - when there's not any support going on people will talk offtopic ;)
<sogepp> ok, i have another question,
<hobgoblin> then ask it ...
<sogepp> what would you do if, possibly, the newest kernel didn't recognize your hardware
<sogepp> yet
<sogepp> ;)
<hobgoblin> boot with the older one
<sogepp> i mean, there are no support for your hardware yet,
<sogepp> if the newest didn't work, then does the older one right?
<hobgoblin> oic
<bioterror> well
<hobgoblin> not necessarily so - then I'd scratch my head and be pleased that finally after all these years I've not built a frankenstein machine from odds and sods
<sogepp> come on~
<hobgoblin> no idea sogepp - not something I've ever needed to worry about
<bioterror> well
<sogepp> yeah, it's rare to happen nowdays
<bioterror> ditch that computer and get another one
<sogepp> well, bioterror
<bioterror> do you have that kind of situation?
<sogepp> how if that computer is the newest version and something you really want
<sogepp> not really,
<bioterror> sogepp, then use that Windows 7
<sogepp> just in case,
<sogepp> maybe someday i'll find the problem
<bioterror> I've dealt only with hardware support problems, like KMS stuff and so on
<sogepp> even win7 has the limit
<bioterror> like "oh, my laptop doesnt return from suspend anymore, thanks alot"
<bioterror> and stuff like that
<bioterror> I happend to use alot 2nd hand computer
<bioterror> I rarely buy a new one
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, somebody heeds the frankenputer nick
<nit-wit> *needs
<hobgoblin> if frankenputer was a myth I'd snap it up :p
<sogepp> if we use windows, there possibility that the hardware already has the driver, they prepare for it right
<hobgoblin> usually - but that's not always been the case in the past
<sogepp> but if it's about linux, well, we know that the developer mostly work on volunteer
<BiDDo> Hi All
<BiDDo> Looking for some advice about trying out ubuntu
<BiDDo> anyone keen to give there advice
<bioterror> !ask | BiDDo
<ubot2> BiDDo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BiDDo> is anyone out there
<bioterror> BiDDo, ask your question please
<bioterror> I'm going to help two ladies in here work and then I'll come back
<BiDDo> thanks
<bioterror> and I hope you've told us what's in your mind
<BiDDo> its sort of a convoluted question
<bioterror> irc takes sometimes a little time
<BiDDo> kk
<bioterror> but tell us
<bioterror> we are here to help
<BiDDo> ok
<bioterror> even tho we dont get paid :D
<BiDDo> i will do a big long question for you and wait
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> good ;)
<BiDDo> ok so basically I have become fascinated with the whole ubuntu linux thing and would really like to trial it out without going the whole hog...
<BiDDo> What would you all recommend I do?  I am of the understanding that my games have to be played on a windows OS and thus will need to have a dual boot system.  I have never done this before but understand the gist i think.  So at current I have a spare 320gb HDD that isnt used will i be able to use this an ubuntu boot and leave my current install on my other drive as is???
<BiDDo> Secondly am I going to run into any issues using ubuntu to dl and stream to my ps3???
<BiDDo> And third I understand that there are a number of different versions of said linux which is beast for noobs and is there any recources you could suggest to review the whole idea???
<BiDDo> Oh and forth,  32bit or 64bit???
<JoeMaverickSett> !dualboot | BiDDo
<ubot2> BiDDo: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<BiDDo> 32 or 64 bit??
<JoeMaverickSett> BiDDo: does your RAM exceeds more than 4GB? or is your computer a 64bit computer? if so 64bit.
<BiDDo> I have a 64bit cpu and more ram just that the ubuntu dl suggests 32 bit
<JoeMaverickSett> BiDDo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<hobgoblin> BiDDo: take no notice of the ubuntu d/l suggestion
<BiDDo> sorrry?
<hobgoblin> there were lots of issues at one point, now not so much - just go for the 64bit
<JoeMaverickSett> hobgoblin: :D
<BiDDo> kk
<hobgoblin> BiDDo: if you go looking in the recurrung dicussions part of the forum you will see a lot of threads about this suggestion :)
<BiDDo> ok
<bioterror> ahh hobgoblin, you were here ;)
<bioterror> BiDDo, best way to start is with vanilla ubuntu
<hobgoblin> BiDDo: at one point there was a seperate forum for 64bit issues - it's been closed now
<hobgoblin> bioterror: I was in and out
<BiDDo> ok i understand
<BiDDo> dev issues i gues??
<bioterror> BiDDo, but if you were like me and my dear pal hobgoblin, you would install just ubuntu and play with PS3, except tetrinet on ubuntu against us
<yuler> I cannot multi-boot to XP from system with GRUB2, but can boot to it from a CD with  GRUB.  Read multi websites on subject, but not familiar with GRUB/2 language and about to step through it.  If anyone is familiar with GRUB/2 language and can help, please see http://pastebin.com/n99LGDBg
<BiDDo> sorry i missed that
<BiDDo> does ubuntu have a media server app that will allow me to stream to my ps3 like wmp allows me to do?
<bioterror> BiDDo, ofcourse
<bioterror> BiDDo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ps3MediaServer
<BiDDo> sorry I am not familiar with it at all have always been to scared but am trying to venture out of the darkness of MICROSOFT >(
<BiDDo> Also probably a simple issue...  Dual booting is only technichally dual is the two OS' are on the one HDD right.  Or can I install Ubuntu on my spare drive but have it boot like normal after choosing
<hobgoblin> dual boot will work however you set it up - I had many different OS's on partitions and drives at one point
<bioterror> what ever you want
<bioterror> my worklaptop has a dual boot on one hdd
<bioterror> you just need to have that grub2 on a correct drive which boots first
<bioterror> as GRUB is in MBR and windows's own chainloader starts after it
<BiDDo> ok so that link about dual booting still applies?? I am reading it now and its telling me to re size my hdd to make space for ubuntu but I shouldnt have to do that right as I have a whole emptyand formated drive free?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<BiDDo> hi
<Silver_Fox_> Hello BiDDo
<Deut316> Hi. Playing around a bit much and have lost all sound. Any help?
<BiDDo> I am noob and require advice
<Silver_Fox_> Deut316,  What were you "playing" with?
<Silver_Fox_> BiDDo,  What do you require advice about
<BiDDo> what the best way to get into ubuntu is?
<Deut316> :). Was trying to get mic to work for google chat/ skype... took off alsa mixer and some other things and now have no sound
<Deut316> the sound bar moves but I have no sound
<yofel> BiDDo: if you have an empty drive use that for installation, the guide assumes you don't have one
<Silver_Fox_> Do you mean understanding how the os works or just general use - BiDDo
<BiDDo> yofel that is my confussion i think
<Deut316> How can I find out if I still have the right sound driver installed
<yofel> BiDDo: maybe you'll have to select manual partitioning during installation, not sure how the installer behaves in that case
<BiDDo> Silver fox: I would like to know a little more about the difference/pros/cons of the OS and also the best way to install and experiment with my current setup.
<Deut316> Can anyone tell me what file to install ubuntu sound drivers?
<BiDDo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting this may help you out im not even in the os yet but
<yofel> Deut316: the drivers are usually part of the kernel, I would usually recommend checking it's not muted with alsamixer... or maybe check the pulseaudio log (not sure where that is)
<Deut316> Yofel: I may have deleted the kernel drivers:(
<BiDDo> I always run when I see kernel lol
<yofel> unless you removed the kernel package or manually deleted stuff in /lib/modules, that's unlikely
<Deut316> I can't find the alsa mixer. Does it go by another name?
<bioterror> alsamixer
<Deut316> presently I'm using pulseaudia sound... any difference?
<Deut316> there is also gnome alsamixer?
<yofel> pulseaudio is a sound mixer, alsa still handles sound output
<yofel> ... on hardware
<Deut316> How do I check the asla settings as I don't seem to have the installed program
<Deut316> It's crazy... I see the sound bar moving on various 'mixers' but no sound. there doesn't seem to be a stand alone alsamixer in synaptic
<JoeMaverickSett> Deut316: have you also checked in Sound Preferences that you've chosen the correct hardware?
<BiDDo> So is the general conscesus t just DL ubuntu 64bit then go through the install and select my spare drive as the install location
<Deut316> Joe: yup. even in sound preference the sound bar is moving
<BiDDo> If I burn a DVD instead of a CD thats fine right?
<JoeMaverickSett> Deut316: how about the output tab > then the hardare stuff? is it using the right hardware? sometimes that might be the problem, in my experience.
<Deut316> Joe: Well changed to Analog driver and it works. Previously it did work on digital stereo driver. never the less... I have sound back
<JoeMaverickSett> Deut316: for skype, you might want to try going to Options and test the sound/mic and webcam
<Deut316> will do... skypes down at the moment... I'll check on google chat instead
<JoeMaverickSett> Deut316: ah, give it a try later. i can't really point you though as it's down. :)
<Deut316> What happened now in google chat (and skype) is that mic works and then settings adjust themselves so they don't pick up sound. How do I fix my sound settings so they don't readjust themself?
<JoeMaverickSett> Deut316: ah, it's Options > Sound Devices for skype.
<Deut316> Thanks. will check later
<JoeMaverickSett> Deut316: try the mic input in sound preferences also. good luck
<BiDDo> I can DL the install iso and burn to a dvd right
<JoeMaverickSett> BiDDo: yes, i believe so. but tbhq i've only tried CDs. :)
<BiDDo> guess if it doesnt work I find cds
<JoeMaverickSett> BiDDo: always check the md5sum of the downloaded iso, burn the iso at a slower speed.
<JoeMaverickSett> !md5sum | BiDDo
<ubot2> BiDDo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Deut316> Joe, when I work with pulseaudio input settings they continually reset themselves. How can I set the settings that they don't change within pulseaudio?
<BiDDo> thanks bot
<JoeMaverickSett> Deut316: eh, sorry, i don't know. :| i just make sure it doesn't happen by manually resetting it if it doesn't seem right to me.
<JoeMaverickSett> Deut316: and to hilight nick names type Joe then press <tab key> ;)
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett,
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: ah, there you go. :)
<Deut316> I keep setting it, and in a matter of seconds it resets itself. I can't adjust the settings ever time I  use skype or some other program.... I don't know what is causing to reset?
<bioterror> nice!
<Deut316> thanks for your help Joe
<BiDDo> boi
<BiDDo> bioterror:
<bioterror> :D
<yax51> ok, so I just downloaded a program, and the installation file is in a .bin format
<yax51> any help on how to run it?
<hobgoblin> ./filename
<hobgoblin> probably
<yax51> ?
<hobgoblin> you might need to make it executable - right click the thing and check in the permissions tab
<hobgoblin> yax51: in a terminal - change to the directory it is in and ./filename
<yax51> aaah gotcha thanks!
<hobgoblin> welcome
<yax51> permission denied
<yax51> ok nevermind
<hobgoblin> sudo ./filename
<yax51> thanks
<hobgoblin> what is it anyway?
<yax51> savage 2
<hobgoblin> game I guess then ;)
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<kristian-aalborg> didya see that Assange has written two things that are in repos... strobe and SurfRaw?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<hobgoblin> hi kosaidpo
<kosaidpo> anynoe know how to turn a xls file to csv one with genumeic
<kosaidpo> Gnumeric*
<hobgoblin> kristian-aalborg: not quite sure why you bothered
<hobgoblin> to say that :)
<kristian-aalborg> I was just quite surprised
<kristian-aalborg> surfraw seems like a cool program, although it might be a bit hard to use
<kristian-aalborg> hobgoblin: was I the last person to notice? ;)
<hobgoblin> no idea kristian-aalborg :)
<hobgoblin> kosaidpo: you can save as a csv in gnumeric
<kristian-aalborg> I find stuff like that interesting, it's not like I have some sort of agenda if that's what you think
<kosaidpo> yeh i did but still not workin cus in the end iwanna cut some ow using the cmmand cut but its not workin
<kosaidpo> hobgoblin: you see
<hobgoblin> kristian-aalborg: no - that's not what I think :)
<geirha> kosaidpo: How is it not working?
<kristian-aalborg> good... if I had, I'd go elsewhere, no worries :)
<hobgoblin> kosaidpo: cut and paste works ok here
<kosaidpo> geirha: i save it as csv then cut it with that CUT cmmd and igo to see the file where redirect all the thing i cant open it with gedit
<geirha> kosaidpo: Did you redirect to the same file you were reading from?
<kosaidpo> noo new file
<geirha> Ok, and gedit can't open the file? What error does it give?
<kosaidpo> geirha: this [ gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding.
<kosaidpo> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<kosaidpo> Select a character encoding from the menu and try again.]
<geirha> kosaidpo: The file command might figure out its encoding.  ''file thefile''
<kosaidpo> geirha: i didnt get you
<stlsaint> sup folks
<geirha> kosaidpo: Would be easiest if you just saved the csv file with utf-8 encoding in the first place ... or whatever encoding you use by default.
<kosaidpo> geirha: i guess it does  but idk whats eally the issue is
<kosaidpo> let me try this but from where ican change the encode in gnumeric ?? geirha
<geirha> kosaidpo: I don't know, I've never used gnumeric, but I'd expect it to be able to.
<geirha> You're not familiar with the file command, is that what you meant by "i didnt get you"? If you aren't astranged to reading man-pages, look at its man-page:  ''man file''
<kosaidpo> geirha: im not realy that good but i kno things and i tried genumeric via console but nething helps
<kosaidpo> geirha: thanks ill go pray now brb please
<fatharrahman> Hi udienz
<fatharrahman> Hi yofel
<fatharrahman> Hi UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> hello
<fatharrahman> why is the ch so crowded today ? what's going on?
<UndiFineD> vacation time
<fatharrahman> cool
<stlsaint> also this is not the offtopic channel
<stlsaint> this is used primarily for support
<murk00> I am looking for a little help installing Unbuntu
<murk00> Having some problems that I cant get passed
<wulfric> need help with .chm files Thanks
<genupulas> wulfric: what ?
<aveilleux> wulfric, *.chm files are Windows Help files. What do you need to open them for?
<wulfric> genupulas: need chm reader with annotation functionality
<wulfric> many ebooks come in chm
<wulfric> tried chm2pdf but it messses up format big time
<aveilleux> wulfric, Firefox can open chm files but not annotate them
<genupulas> wulfric:  hmm chmviewer
<aveilleux> wulfric, Have you tried xchm?
<genupulas> xchm
<wulfric> i tried ff extension
<wulfric> xchm cannot annotate
<genupulas> wulfric: just elaborate what u want
<wulfric> i want highlight function atleast post-its would be nice too
<wulfric> as in pdfs
<aveilleux> wulfric, Have you tried Okular?
<wulfric> in opensuse okular reads chm
<wulfric> not in ubuntu
<wulfric> says no backend???
<genupulas> okular for KDE
<aveilleux> wulfric, You have to install libchm
<genupulas> then try chmviewer
<aveilleux> wulfric, It's not installed by default
<wulfric> i have libchm and okular-extra -backends
<wulfric> chmviewer and xchm do not annotate only okular does and not in ubuntu
<wulfric> i found a launchpad bug which says ubuntu/kubuntu okular compiled w/o libchm backend because libchm in universe and okular in main
<wulfric> so they cannot link against it
<wulfric> So, my question is - Where is the universe Okular backends package wich adds libchm(and incidentally epub) support Thanx
<wulfric> should i be asking this elsewhere?
<wulfric> ok nevermind will try #okular maybe
<wulfric> thanks anyway
<BR> hello all
<bioterror> lla olleh
<bioterror> hi
<bioterror> :D
<hajour> hai BR
<BR> hey hajour
<BR> I think xen it one of the hardest programs I have tried to install yet
<hajour> oof wrong chat i must in offtopic sorry
<BR> ?
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, install the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<grizzlyattack> I am.
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, cool ths is a slower channel as well hard to follow on the#ubuntu channel
<grizzlyattack> See, I don't understand. This wasn't an issue with older builds. I've been gone too long.
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, so the mp3's are what are on many cd's anyway that is why it seems strange to me
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, songs correct
<grizzlyattack> yeah
<grizzlyattack> Brasero tells me that the file is not suitable
<geirha> Corrupt mp3 file?
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, I use gnome baker brasero has had some stumbling blocks, are you updated and upgraded other wise
<grizzlyattack> Yeah, I'm as current as I can be I think
<grizzlyattack> the mp3's will play fine, just aren't burning
<grizzlyattack> this is my mistake for going to Vista and then coming back, I should have kept up on all of this.
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, did you enable universal and backport repos in software sources
<grizzlyattack> I followed some online instructions so I have no idea what I've done to this thing.
<aveilleux> grizzlyattack, What programs have you tried to burn them with?
<aveilleux> grizzlyattack, I just got here, I apologize if you already answered that question
<geirha> aptitude search '~i gstreamer.*plugins'  # Do you have the good, the bad and the ugly?
<grizzlyattack> Brasero, and k3b, but k3b wouldn't let me fully install.
<grizzlyattack> nit-wit, that finished installing btw
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, cool
<grizzlyattack> my biggest thing is, all the instructions for me problem are between 2-4 years old.
<grizzlyattack> and are no longer working
<grizzlyattack> my^
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, install gnomebaker and try it if the restricted extras should have loaded the right stuff I think. You could try brasero again first probably
<grizzlyattack> now that I did that, Brasero is actually letting me add in the mp3's
<grizzlyattack> before it would kick them back out
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, hopefully your set every installation the retricted extras have beeen needed I been using Ubuntu since Dapper needed them then as well
<grizzlyattack> why is it wanting me to create an image file?
<aveilleux> grizzlyattack, Have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCDCreation ? It's a few years out of date, but Serpentine is still in the repos.
<grizzlyattack> hadn't tried that yet
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, is it a album
<grizzlyattack> I just tried 1 mp3
<grizzlyattack> for a test burn
<geirha> grizzlyattack: Try burning from Rhythmbox
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, are you opening brasero first you have a choce of data or images there
<grizzlyattack> I open Brasero and pick Audio
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, the image makes sense then it is burning it in a manner a cheap cd player can read
<grizzlyattack> In Rhythmbox, It doesn't give me option to burn
<geirha> Hm. No strike that. I seemed to remember you could burn from rhytmbox, but you can only rip. Sorry. :(
<grizzlyattack> This problem should be a simple fix, I would think
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, did the test mp3 burn
<grizzlyattack> I dont even think it burned
<grizzlyattack> It had me save a .cue
<grizzlyattack> yeah, every time I try and burn it has me save a .cue instead of actually burning
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, basicall mp3 burning code is proprietary,in open source it's available it s just not click and go like MS
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, even though the guy who owns the code who sits on 3 billion dolars says meh do what you wany I don't care know
<nit-wit> *now
<grizzlyattack> It's just frustrating. There is a billion instructions out there and none are working for me.
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, how are you going to play the cd's
<grizzlyattack> a car cd player
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, let me see IF I can get a better link newer for you
<grizzlyattack> I don't understand why these old links even come up in google search. You'd think something newer would push them down.
<grizzlyattack> I'm gonna give gnomebaker a try though
<grizzlyattack> gnomebaker keeps saying burn failed
<geirha> Oh, that sounds like an issue with the driver for the cdr
<geirha> Or maybe the CD-R disc wasn't empty?
<grizzlyattack> It's empty
<grizzlyattack> It doesn't pop up when I put it in the drive though.
<suprengr> ...or maybe burning @ too high a speed?
<grizzlyattack> I tried at 4X
<suprengr> k
<grizzlyattack> just whatever the default settings are
<grizzlyattack> normally when you insert media, a desktop icon should come up, correct?
<BR> yeah
<grizzlyattack> yeah, I'm getting no icon
<BR> deoes for me
<BR> then your driver isnt veing mounted
<BR> being
<grizzlyattack> I'm gonna restart and see what happens and then I will come back if it still isn't working.
<grizzlyattack> Hey nit-wit, gnomebaker worked like a charm. It burned, the mp3 is showing up on the disk. Now I just need to test it in a cd player.
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, I always use gnomebaker it is just more reliable for me
<grizzlyattack> I wouldn't work in my home stereo but it's playing on the computer. I'll test the cd in my car later.
<grizzlyattack> it^
<nit-wit> grizzlyattack, when ever  have tried to burn a image disc for someone, I haven't gotten feedback as to it's final use, so I'm always realy just using my mp3 palyer pesonnaly never a cd player
<grizzlyattack> I only need to make cd's for the two hour car ride
<grizzlyattack> I think my problem is solved though, fingers are crossed.
<frankymooo10> anyone can help me with installing ralink rt2870 driver?
<frankymooo10> I managed to compile it but  nothing happens after modprobe-ing it.
<BR> which one of these should I pick: PCI Backend Mode 1. Virtual PCI (XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND_VPCI) (NEW) 2. Passthrough (XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND_PASS) (NEW) 3. Slot (XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND_SLOT) (NEW)
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, tjena;D
<kristian-aalborg> anyone using grub2 and slitaz *and* a framebuffer? I can't get it to work?
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror: waiter?
<bioterror> slitaz has nothing to do with ubuntu
<kristian-aalborg> I know... but grub2 has
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<BR> does anyone know anything about installing xen 4.0
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> how about server channel
<BR> ?
<bioterror> but since yelling at irc is so easy
<bioterror> !xen | br
<ubot2> br: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<BR> yeah Im on that url now
<BR> and it has no help for where i am at
<BR> I have three options to pick from virtual PCI, Passthrough, or Slot
<BR> 2
<pleia2> BR: my suggestion would be to use a distro that actually supports xen hypervisors so you don't need to compile your own kernel, Debian still supports it
<pleia2> with Ubuntu you'll need to recompile your kernel for every security upgrade, and that can be tedious
<BR> I just guessed its running so have to wait and see
<BR> yeah
<bioterror> pleia2, I chose debian
<bioterror> pleia2, FreeBSD was also in my list when I got this virtual server
<pleia2> debian is what I use for xen too
<pleia2> but on hardware with virtualization I use kvm
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/hVCMG8YL
<kristian-aalborg> can someone spot the error(s) in this... it's my RESULTS.txt from the boot info script
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/CZj3GyBi
<kristian-aalborg> no hdX in my /dev dir - could this be to blame?
<cenobyte40k> hey I installed windows 7 in a seperate partition and it eraced the MBR can someone help me get the dual boot working again? I tried running a 10.10 disk at startup in order to get a recovery option but the GUI isnt working correctly and all I could see was a install option
<cenobyte40k> hey I installed windows 7 in a seperate partition and it eraced the MBR can someone help me get the dual boot working again? I tried running a 10.10 disk at startup in order to get a recovery option but the GUI isnt working correctly and all I could see was a install option
<aveilleux> cenobyte40k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cenobyte40k> thanks alot
<andrew_46> IAmNotThatGuy: hello :)
 * andrew_46 trys to remember not to chat in the channel :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-24
<theophilus7777> Hey guys, so I'm trying to follow these instructions, and I'm having trouble figuring out the ip addresses and getting this set-up... any network pros here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<holstein> ip address on a machine?
<holstein> you can run ifconfig
<holstein> in a terminal
<holstein> theophilus7777: what is the goal?
<nit-wit> holstein, shouldn't the dhcp function get that if they click on the wireless source
<theophilus7777> ya... what I want to do is take a USB wifi adapter I have and use it to host wifi for a couple of my wifi devices (as an alternative to a access point)
<holstein> theophilus7777: OH
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> i havent done that yet
<holstein> ive always wanted to try it though
<holstein> nit-wit: should right?
<holstein> the network manager...
<theophilus7777> I had it working on windows xp, but it was so sketchy, and I wanted something more stable
<nit-wit> holstein, for direct connect the IP is changing dfaily so dhcp unless it is static
<holstein> yeah, and ive been really into ddwrt recently
<nit-wit> *daily
<nit-wit> holstein, is that dwarfs?
<nit-wit> :)
<holstein> ;)
<nit-wit> holstein, send out the mini you and stay home and collect the royalties.
<holstein> sign me up
<nit-wit> theophilus7777, you have the laptop hard plugged and want it to be the wireless router correct
<theophilus7777> nit-wit, basically, but it's a desktop\
<theophilus7777> a laptop will be listening
<theophilus7777> ("listening" as in using the wifi from the desktop)
<nit-wit> theophilus7777, just confirming whats up it was hard for me to tell. I haven't had to do this I would just by a wireless router they are cheap.
<nit-wit> *buy
<nit-wit> theophilus7777, you must have a router to the desktop if not a router is more protection.
<holstein> im collecting ddwrt compatible ones
<holstein> i find them for like $10 or $15 at the charity shops
<nit-wit> holstein, so ddwrt is just a open source firmware for routers compatible, to be made OSS
<holstein> http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index
<holstein> i got into it needing a wireless repeater
<holstein> but there are all kinds of nice options 'baked' in
<nit-wit> holstein, seems pretty cool. Is there a compatibility list in the routers, I just made a cursory look so I don't know all the easter eggs.
<holstein> http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database
<holstein> thats the one i check
<holstein> might be a more up to date one somewheres
<nit-wit> holstein, thanks.;) i will look around as well
<holstein> some are easier than others to flash
<holstein> if you get into it
<nit-wit> holstein, Good compatibility link on that page link. My first thought was the flash
<nit-wit> of the bios
<holstein> there are usually detailed how-to's on the more challening ones
<BR> I am so lost now
<theophilus7777> Hey guys... I have a question. I have two or more desktops hooked up to a wired router, and a laptop that I'd like to access network via wifi. I have a wifi dongle that I've been using on WinXP to share the internet via bridging the LAN and WLAN cards on the desktop... I'd like to make the same setup with my Ubuntu desktop, and found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router , and thought that it was along the lines of 
<theophilus7777> is anyone on here that'd be able to lend me a hand?
<pleia2> theophilus7777: your question got cut off at "along the lines of" but I'm afraid I don't know anything about that kind of network sharing in Ubuntu these days
<UndiFineD> theophilus7777,
<theophilus7777> was along the lines of what I was looking for... however on attempting it, I couldn't figure out how to config the ip addresses and such in the instructions... so, is there anyone that thinks they're up to the challenge of giving me a hand with this?
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<pleia2> maybe?
<holstein> theophilus7777: you just need static IP's?
<holstein> http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=2305
<holstein> ^^ looks like how i do it on server installs
<pleia2> I'm pretty sure network manager does network sharing without having to edit files manually
<holstein> pleia2: i thought that was becoming more integrated
<theophilus7777> I'll take a look at that... Looking at the discription in the url I gave, I think that config is what I'm looking for... the problem I'm having is that I can't figure out the substitutions for the ip addresses they want... like, where you're supposed to edit etc/network/interfaces, I'm having trouble figuring out what's supposed to go in
<theophilus7777> I have a static IP on the Ubuntu desktop I have
<holstein> what are you missing?
<theophilus7777> I had really bad luck with ICS on XP when I was doing it before... the DHCP server on my router and the ICS software didn't like working together...
<pleia2> ah, so you're trying to manually set IPs to the other systems rather than doing ICS?
<theophilus7777> holstein, well, in "4. Setting Up Your Network Interfaces", I'm not sure whether to use the "wireless only" or "wired and wireless" configurations
<holstein> where are you?
<holstein> im in north carolina
<holstein> and i'll give you a router ;)
<pleia2> hmm
<theophilus7777> pleia2, um... I guess? the way it was working on XP was that the laptop connected to the wifi via the usb dongle, and got an ip address right from the wired router
<holstein> eh, this looks like a fun project though
<theophilus7777> Canada :P
<pleia2> seems like from what you describe you just want ubuntu to do the ICS, not turn your ubuntu computer into a router as this article suggests
<holstein> or a switch
<pleia2> turning it into a full router feels a bit overkill if you're just connecting one system to it
<theophilus7777> ya... that'd be right... I just saw bridging and part "1.3.1. Typical Example" and thought that was what i was looking for
<pleia2> unfortunately the term "bridge" is used pretty broadly in networking
<theophilus7777> Ah... ok
<pleia2> if you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing under "GUI Method via Network Manager (Ubuntu 9.10 and up) does that look like what you're trying to do?
<holstein> w0w
<holstein> thats easy
<theophilus7777> hmm... looks like it's on the right path... it certainly seems easier than the other option...
<theophilus7777> so, applying it to my situation, I should do the IPv4 settings thing on the Wired card or the wireless??
<theophilus7777> it'd be wireless, eh? sorry for my noobish questions
<theophilus7777> and if I wanted some encryption on the wireless, how could I do that with this method?
<pleia2> I'm not sure :\
<pleia2> I haven't actually done it before
<theophilus7777> lol, ok cool :)... I noticed that was an option on the "router" page... but... ya, it was a little complicated
<pleia2> I need to finish making dinner, good luck :)
<theophilus7777> Lol, thanks :P
<nit-wit> theophilus7777, have you tried #ubuntu
<theophilus7777> I asked on there, but knowone answered
<theophilus7777> *no one
<thewrath> hey all!
<firewall_03> y0
<BR> how do I completely remove all the xen files that I installed
<CensoredBiscuit> wouldn't sudo apt-get autoremove xen work? BR?
<BR> no clue
<head_victim> CensoredBiscuit: from memory xen is a little more involved, doesn't it install optimised kernels and other bits and bobs?
<BR> yep
<BR> I got it installed but I have no clue what to do next as far as using it
<stlsaint> BR: using xen on server?
<BR> on desktop
<BR> no
<stlsaint> oh
<stlsaint> well start virtualising stuffs :D
<BR> I got everything installed right I think when I boot I get the boot menu
<BR> how
<stlsaint> how?
<stlsaint> what do you mean?
<BR> like when I try and boot xen nothing happens and Im guess that because I dont have a guest OS on on some Of them when I try and boot I get a error or it doesnt do anything just sits there
<BR> laughing at me
<stlsaint> oh heck i dont know, have you checked the xen wiki on help.ubuntu.com?
<BR> yes I have tried it all even went to the IRC chan and lets just say they were a big help or the lack their of
<BR> how do I start virtualising stuff
<head_victim> BR: depends on your needs you might find xen overpowered.
<head_victim> BR: for simple virtualisation I use VirtualBox.
<UndiFineD> I really like virtualbox ose
<BR> well in vbox you cant run games
<UndiFineD> that is fine, i do not need them
<BR> you may not but do
<head_victim> BR: fair enough,
<BR> at least sometime
<BR> and xen was the only vm that I found that you can run games on
<head_victim> All I can suggest then is looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<BR> yeah Ive used that
 * head_victim hopes there is someone else in here that knows more than I do.
<BR> I get up to the tried to run it put problem run file not there
<head_victim> Sorry mate I'm completely out of my depth with xen. If I needed gaming I'd just dual boot. But I've found linux alternatives that make that not required anymore.
<BR> I read something about being about to use partitions with win on them and run them from ubuntu without having to dual boot
<BR> what alternative do you have
<head_victim> I play urban terror when I feel like gaming. I don't game more than a few times a week.
<pleia2> BR: kvm doesn't do what you need? I've only ever used xen with a hypervisor, and in that mode it won't run windows at all (since it requires a xen-aware kernel)
<BR> oh ok
<pleia2> and I hear virtualbox does 3d these days, but it may be limited to some cards
<BR> yeah I read something about too
<pleia2> I think you have to install the non-free one (OSE won't work), and the latest from the virtualbox site (not the one in the ubuntu repos)
<BR> well I think I need to remove xen some how without having to do fresh install
<pleia2> do this: dpkg -l | grep xen
<BR> yeah Ill get that one a try
<pleia2> that will list all the packages that contain "xen" in the name
<pleia2> then you can remove them
<pleia2> not sure if you changed your kernel, but if you did just boot into the ubuntu one (not your xen kernel)
 * pleia2 needs to get back to laundry and things
<BR> ok
<BR> thanks
<UBUxUBU> good morning aspiring Technicians...
<CensoredBiscuit> morning UBUxUBU
 * UndiFineD steals UBUxUBU 's x
 * UBUxUBU throws a vine ripened tomato at UndiFineD 
<UndiFineD> ooh lovely, goes well with bread, salt and pepper
<IAmNotThatGuy> lolz
<Unguided> hello all. I am looking to replace my M$ windows home server with ubuntu. I am a newb and have no real experience with ubuntu. Should I use desktop with things like dhcp samba etc installed or just go for the server edition. thanks in advance
<holstein> Unguided: you can always check out a live CD
<holstein> and see the desktop version
<holstein> if you have the hardware, go ahead and install ubuntu server i say
<holstein> theres really good documenation for most of what you would be intererested in
<holstein> im running ubuntu server 10.04
<Unguided> I have used the livecd. I also installed using wubi and liked what i saw. Im just wondering what would be the best way to go. I would prefer to use something with a graphical interface as i am dyslexic and memorize what the screens should look like
<holstein> 10.04 is a long term support release
<holstein> Unguided: ubuntu = ubuntu server
<holstein> pretty much
<holstein> you can run all the services and install all the packages you would want to use with the server install
<holstein> on a desktop install
<Unguided> holstein: can you recommend any websites besides ubuntu.com for newbs. I sometimes have trouble finding what i am looking for using google b/c of terminology
<holstein> not really
<holstein> just on IRC
<holstein> try and figure out what you want to do
<holstein> and go from there
<holstein> share a printer with a windows...
<holstein> samba share...
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> i think wubi is a great way to get started
<holstein> and so easy to undo
<Unguided> Ok. WHS uses disk pooling meaning it pools all the hdd into one large drive. can i do that with ubuntu
<holstein> i havent done that
<holstein> but i think you can
<holstein> i would be concerned about losing one
<holstein> and breaking the whole thing ;)
<Unguided> WHS does folder duplication so it saves a copy on two seperate drives. kind of a poor mans raid.
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq
<holstein> ^^ talks about software raid
<holstein> to get what your talking about i think...
<Unguided> OK. linuxmce does a diskless boot. can i do that with any of my machines in the house.
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<holstein> Unguided: network boot?
<pleia2> Unguided: I think you want LVM
<Unguided> i believe that is what it is
<pleia2> for pooling harddrives into a large disk
<holstein> as long as the machine supports net booting
<holstein> you should be good to go
<holstein> you wont hit a lot of software limitations with linux
<holstein> theres usually something in place, or a work around
<Unguided> Awesome! now im getting some where. WHS goes out each night and automagically backs up each computer on the network. can ubuntu server do the same thing
<holstein> you can
<holstein> you can set that up all kinds of ways
<holstein> pleia2: rsync?
<holstein> client side?
<Unguided> Swwet. I am so new to linux that i do not even know what each directory is for like bin var etc. I love the idea of using ubuntu server but dont know much command line. not a fear of it just dont know it. can u use server with gnome kde etc
<pleia2> there is a new backup tool in recent ubuntu versions, lemme dig up a link
<pleia2> I use rsync, but it's not particularly newbie friendly :(
<holstein> Unguided: you'll learn
<holstein> i think its helpful to try and 'live' in linux
<holstein> maybe on a daily laptop
<holstein> ive tried to migrate jobs slowly over to the command line
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite
<holstein> when i have time to learn
<pleia2> I sent that to a customer recently, I haven't used it myself though
<pleia2> more options are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Unguided> thanks pleia2. I would imagine it cant be any harder than using dos & ive been around computers since dos 6.2 and windows 3.1
<pleia2> nah, but the rsync man (manual) page could wallpaper my bedroom :)
<Unguided> pleia2: your link seems dead on.
<pleia2> it's one of the few commonly used command line tools in linux that pretty much requires some flags to work (can't really just "rsync source destination")
<pleia2> great :)
<Unguided> how about dynamic dns dhcp samba etc. those are all just packages to install right? as holstein said can be ran on desktop or server coorect?
<pleia2> yep
<Unguided> Im one of those suckers who bought into tivo before I really knew what linux was. my tivo boxes never fail nor does my router. so it has to be good.
<holstein> i had a xubuntu box as a server for a long time
<holstein> i would vnc into it
<pleia2> the difference between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server is pretty much what is installed by default, desktop apps vs server apps, but they use the same sources so you can install packages on either
<holstein> gave me the 'desktop feel'
<pleia2> I used to install ubuntu server and install xorg and xfce4 manually on top, old habits die hard!
<holstein> and the desktop to fall back on when i couldnt get what i needed done via SSH
<Unguided> holstein you are dead on. my fear is installing and not knowing what i need to use to get something done and no backup plan in place
<holstein> theres always help on the IRC
<holstein> if you can wait for a while
<holstein> some of the channels can be slow-ish
<Unguided> any books you guys would recommend for the newb. I have seen the official ubuntu server book in the bookstores. any good?
<holstein> i usually just read online
<holstein> or the man pages
<pleia2> it's good, but it really depends on what you want to learn
<holstein> the books can go out of date
<shiggs> hello to everyone
<holstein> BUT i think a 10.04 ubuntu book would be handy and relevant for long enough
<head_victim> Good book: http://apress.com/book/view/9781430219125 it's not exactly "pro" but a good beginner's guide to learning how to set up servers.
<Unguided> right. but i believe i need a starting point.
<head_victim> I'm working my way through it now
<pleia2> http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Administration-Handbook-Evi-Nemeth/dp/0130084662 is pretty much the standard for linux systems administration
<shiggs> Anyone got time to spare to help a beginer with a problem?
<pleia2> but I think the ubuntu server book starts off a bit easier
<pleia2> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Unguided> how about remote access? can i log into ubuntu server from outside my home and use "remote desktop" (sorry for the windows terminology)
<holstein> yup
<pleia2> you can log in via the command line with secure shell (ssh) or with a VNC client
<pleia2> ssh also has an -X mode that allows you to send gui stuff over the wire, but you need a decent internet connection
<shiggs> Well then... I have finally installed Ubuntu on my new desktop version 10.4 32bit and now I am trying to install all of my drivers, first priority is my wireless USB card but every disc I put into my drive shows up as an archive or folder. When I try to autorun discs it says to me that the autorun program can not be found. Waz up wid dat?
<holstein> shiggs: can you plug the computer in wired?
<holstein> to the internet?
<shiggs> nay
<shiggs> Not on the same floor as the router
<holstein> broadcom wireless?
<Unguided> WHS only allows ten user accounts. Ubuntu allows unlimited correct?
<pleia2> yes
<pleia2> Unguided: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC are worth checking out
<shiggs> Even if I could get online its strange that its not running CDs right
<shiggs> Im trying to install my gpu drivers too
<pleia2> shiggs: what are you expecting on the disks?
<holstein> if they are windows driver disks
<holstein> ubuntu doesnt use those
<shiggs> so how does one obtain drivers
<holstein> well, the easy way is online
<shiggs> especilly to get on the internet to get more drivers
<holstein> ;)
<shiggs> indeed
<Unguided> pleia2: thanks. I love it. If a computer fails can i read the hdd on another computer say a windows box if all else fails?
<pleia2> Unguided: unfortunately windows is not very good at reading linux drives (I think it can read ext3 with a special program installed, but probably not the ubuntu default of ext4)
<pleia2> you could load the hdd into a windows box and then use an ubuntu livecd to access it though, even write to your windows disk (ubuntu can read and write to windows filesystems)
<Unguided> Pleia2: great. then im not screwed if the system gets screwed up for some reason
<holstein> shiggs: you need to find out what wireless card you have
<shiggs> So I saw on the Ubunutu site that Netgear was a supported wireless adapter but on their website it doesnt mention any linux release. Will their drivers work or should I consider returning
<shiggs> WNA3100
<pleia2> a lot of vendors don't "officially" support linux but actually work, I'd plug the model name into ubuntuforums.org and see what you get
<holstein> you'll have to download the firmware on something
<holstein> and bring it to that machine
<holstein> if this were my first time...
<pleia2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549190 is the first hit I get
<holstein> i would carry the box down to the internet
<holstein> see if the wifi gets automaigically installed
<holstein> then, the other things will be easy
<holstein> in theory
<Unguided> I can see the possibilities being endless with linux. i have three hamsters on the same wheel in my head with all the possibilities
<holstein> Unguided: :)
<Unguided> You guys mentioned LVM. What is that.
<holstein> alright... bedtime... GN all
<pleia2> Unguided: yeah, I have to admit that it's really hard for me to use other OSes now because I want to it to be flexible
<Unguided> GN holstein and thanks for all your help
<pleia2> Unguided: LVM == logical volume manager
<pleia2> explaining it simply is tricky - you had mentioned wanting to combine two drives into one, an LVM "group" can span multiple disks
<pleia2> actually, I think wikipedia has some good diagrams
<pleia2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<pleia2> it also allows you more flexibility with partitioning, you can shrink or grow the size of volumes within a group without requiring them to be contiguous on the disk
<Unguided> pleia2: you have pulled information so quickly. where can i get the information you are pulling. is it from ubuntuforums wikipedia etc. Can you give me a first place to look for information. im not afraid to look it up myself just dont know where to start looking
<pleia2> help.ubuntu.com/community/ is community-maintained documentation, so for some of the things I just google for: help.ubuntu.com vnc
<pleia2> or whatever, but honestly I mostly know where all this stuff is because I've been doing it a while, so replicating my brain into a searchable online resource would be good
<pleia2> my day job is a linux sysadmin
<Unguided> okay. out of curiosity, how long have you been using linux?
<pleia2> started in 2002, got my first full time sysadmin job in 2007
<Unguided> Awesome. Im a nurse by trade computer user/lover by heart
<pleia2> cool, I did accounting for a while
<pleia2> mostly just to pay the bills though, sysadmining is my true calling :)
<Unguided> do u happen to know if the drivers for the new ceton corporation cablecard card have been developed yet. I would eventually like to get rid of my tivos and build my own to suit my needs.
<pleia2> unfortunately I don't know, I've had a few mythtv systems but never had cable
<pleia2> haven't paid much attention to the state of cable cards
<pleia2> mythtv == common linux PVR
<Unguided> does mythtv work with satellite as well. if im not mistaken, tivo is nothing more than a myth frontend on my end and a backend on theirs or vice versa.
<pleia2> not sure :\
<Unguided> when i was first looking at servers for my home, i looked at ubuntu but backed away b/c of my lack of knowledge. now even the network attached storage devices run linux like drobo etc. now I think it is time to bite the bullet and learn linux before the boat leaves without me
<pleia2> it certainly has made a lot of progress in the past few years, welcome :)
<Unguided> Yeah ubuntu is known even by the new computer users i know even though they dont know exactly what it is. ubuntu has basically turned the linux distros on their head in some respects. not taking away from the other distros. they all have their place
<Unguided> I guess i am going to go "play" or read or something linux related. thanks for all of your help answering my questions
<pleia2> sure, enjoy!
<BiDDo> hi all
<BiDDo> hoping someone in here may have come across the guide i cannot find
<bioterror> !ask | BiDDo
<ubot2> BiDDo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BiDDo> i swa a manual last night somewhere that had little exersises to complete at the end of the chapters and it seemed like it would be useful
<BiDDo> i was typing
<nlsthzn> BiDDo: That is a bit... vague...
<BiDDo> sorry
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> I'm not following
<BiDDo> basically it appeared to be a guide to ubuntu and it also said that it had little exersises in there to test your knowledge... like a workbook at school
<BiDDo> im doing my head in becuase i know i saw it somwhere
<nlsthzn> browser history?
<bioterror> nlsthzn, just saying same :D
<Yorvyk> BiDDo, look through your browser history
<nlsthzn> great minds think a like?
<bioterror> nlsthzn, indeed
<BiDDo> lol
<BiDDo> fried it 3hrs ago
<BiDDo> then realised htat was bad
<BiDDo> hadnt runn cc in a while and the pc was getting a bit sluggish
<nlsthzn> BiDDo: Dang...
<BiDDo> i know
<BiDDo> is there a way to recover it that you know of
<BiDDo> i know it win but
<BiDDo> :(
<nlsthzn> I doubt it... part of the beauty of the CCcleaner
<nlsthzn> BiDDo: all I can suggest is to try real hard to go to as many sites and do as many searchs as you can remeber of what you did last night... and maybe something triggers a memory or rings a bell
<shahan> Internet Connection problem with my 10MB Duplex Mode System on Maverick
<shahan> sudo mii-tool -F 10baseT-FD
<shahan> I used this command before to connet my net before about 1 year ago
<shahan> within this time I have changed the ISP I used
<shahan> now again I have chosen this due to some reason
<shahan> but now its not working now
<shahan> but all the system it works on windows is same as it was before one year
<duanedesign> hello shahan
<shahan> duanedesign: yes
<duanedesign> shahan: do you get an error message?
<shahan> duanedesign: সগ
<shahan> duanedesign: no
<shahan> I have followed the follwing way later to connect http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-static-ip/
<shahan> it connected but only for the first time
<shahan> now its disconnected
<shahan> and the network panel is vanish from my top panel
<duanedesign> shahan: do you have a static address?
<shahan> duanedesign: yes
<duanedesign> shahan: my example /etc/network/interfaces file is a liittle different then the one in that guide.
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547221/
<shahan> duanedesign: ok let me see the issue more
<nlsthzn> hobgoblin: stalker :p
<hobgoblin> absolutely ...
<hobgoblin> :)
<nlsthzn> :)
<hobgoblin> Iseezall
<nlsthzn> had a hunch... a small one...
<hobgoblin> lol
<nlsthzn> your avvie is distrubing btw :) (oh bugger, just remebered this isn't an off-topic channel)... sorry
<hobgoblin> it is fairly disturbing I'd agree ;)
<nick123> hi
<nick123> hi all
<deejoe> hi nick123
<stlsaint> nick123: sup
<nick123> sorry afk
<nick123> i need help with user permissions on Ubuntu 10.10
<nick123> the users that i have added are the desktop users ...i dont want users to access each others home folders
<deejoe> hmm
<nick123> hey joe can you help me in this
<deejoe> sudo chmod -R go-rwx /home/exampleuser
<deejoe> sudo to do the operation as rood
<deejoe> root
<deejoe> chmod to change the access mode
<nick123> wha does go-rwx
<deejoe> -R is recursive
<deejoe> go is to specify the permissions for 'g'roup and 'o'ther
<deejoe> - is to remove permissions
<deejoe> rwx removes read, write, and execute/descend (descend for directories)
<deejoe> so, it recurses the directories, removing all access permissions for anyone other than the user herself
<deejoe> hth nick123
<nick123> will try that
<nick123> but this operating will allow only local rights on the home folder for theuser
<nick123> right
<nick123> i am using vsftpd
<nick123> in which i am using these accounts
<nick123> but now the root account is also listed in the home so what is happening is other home folders are not accessible but root is
<kristian-aalborg> hi pppl
<kristian-aalborg> or ppl... you know what I mean ;)
<kristian-aalborg> I'm thinking of doing a netinst on my desktop and put XFCE on it, but I *need* tv-out to work
<kristian-aalborg> so the question is, this is done by X, not xfce, right?
<geirha> kristian-aalborg: Yes, it's handled by xorg.
<kristian-aalborg> gret
<kristian-aalborg> great... can't spell today
<nick123> hi guys
<nick123> need help
<kristian-aalborg> hi nick123
<nick123> i have configured vsftpd on ubuntu 10.10
<nick123> i am having issue configuring the user permissions on that
<nick123> the users i have created in the ubuntu are able to view each others folders
<nick123> hey kristian....u there
<nick123> ??
<kristian-aalborg> yup
<nick123> can you help in this case
<kristian-aalborg> sorry... I never heard of the program
<kristian-aalborg> but stay around, it's likely that someone here can lend you a hand
<nick123> k
<suprengr> ...my planet wishes all your planet a peaceful Christmas.. and thanks you all for the help
<fatharrahman> hi
<fatharrahman> i I increased the work stations of my desktop would this make my computer lighter for more menus ?
<stlsaint> fatharrahman: work stations?
<fatharrahman> if*
<stlsaint> fatharrahman: do you mean desktops
<fatharrahman> yep
<fatharrahman> work spaces
<fatharrahman> or virtual desktops
<stlsaint> fatharrahman: adding more desktops will not make performance better, its a user tool to organize better
<fatharrahman> thanks stlsaint
<fatharrahman> why google earth is not working in Ubuntu
<stlsaint> i dunno, i dont use google earth
<JoeMaverickSett> fatharrahman: are you using Ubuntu 10.10?
<fatharrahman> yes
<JoeMaverickSett> fatharrahman: follow this guide, read the comment too ---> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<JoeMaverickSett> fatharrahman: as one comment point out, you'd have to "sudo apt-get install lsb-core" to make google earth work.
<JoeMaverickSett> fatharrahman: it does work, i just installed it today. :)
<fatharrahman> you are beautiful JoeMaverickSett , sudo apt-get install THANK YOU ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<fatharrahman> I want to send some files from one computer to another I set file sharing in both but unable please help
<kristian-aalborg> hi
<kristian-aalborg> just installed ubuntu 10.4, had mint before
<bioterror> fatharrahman, use SCP
<bioterror> or in nautilus ssh://computer/
<fatharrahman> whats scp and where and how
<kristian-aalborg> can't get digital audio to run
<JoeMaverickSett> fatharrahman: yeah, listen to bioterror ;)
<bioterror> but charlesa has made nice introduction to Samba
<bioterror> should I really grep some logs
<JoeMaverickSett> kristian-aalborg: have you checked the Sound Preferences? to start off with.
<kristian-aalborg> hi JoeMaverickSett
<JoeMaverickSett> hello kristian-aalborg :)
<fatharrahman> bioterror I can understand nunca
<kristian-aalborg> yes, alsamixer... I turned everything on and cranked it up
<bioterror> http://charlesa.net/tutorials/samba.php
<bioterror> there you go fatharrahman
<kristian-aalborg> blacklist snd_hda_intel - I also added this to blacklist.conf as it used to be neccesary the last time I was on ubuntu
<fatharrahman> should I read all those bioterror ? can't you give me quick shots to transfer files now
<bioterror> fatharrahman, what are you transfering and are both computer ubuntus or what
<fatharrahman> one is Maverik Meerkat and am transferring Ubuntu .iso file to lubuntu computer
<bioterror> okay
<JoeMaverickSett> fatharrahman: try this; http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/154/copy-files-remotely-using-scp-in-ubuntu
<bioterror> scp fooo.iso fatharr@lubuntu:.
<bioterror> that's example
<bioterror> replace lubuntu with ip address if you dont have a working dns in your homenetwork
<JoeMaverickSett> kristian-aalborg: might want to try this stuff; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting << i'm not really good with sound stuff, never really had problem myself. someone who knows might help you out though, if you stick around. :)
<kristian-aalborg> JoeMaverickSett: the killer is that it was working an hour ago on mint ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> kristian-aalborg: doh! a really killer. :|
<fatharrahman> what's that   I have 192.168.1.3 but  computer with lubuntu got ip of localhost no numbers
<bioterror> whaaat
<bioterror> hard to send anything then
<bioterror> btw fatharrahman, for the lubuntu sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<fatharrahman> when I open vinagre in lubuntu it show me only localhost
<fatharrahman> ok let me try
<fatharrahman> it say the following packages are already installed  bioterror
<bioterror> good
<fatharrahman> then? please
<bioterror> well, I gave the scp command
<bioterror> what does the ifconfig say on the lubuntu machine
<fatharrahman> how to start scp ? with ssh connection ?
<kristian-aalborg> bbl
<bioterror> fatharrahman, open terminal
<bioterror> scp path/to/file.iso user@lubuntu:Documents/.
<fatharrahman> done
<fatharrahman> scp path/to/file.iso user@lubuntu:Documents
<fatharrahman> ssh: Could not resolve hostname lubuntu: Name or service not known
<fatharrahman> lost connection
<fatharrahman> bioterror: I typed :scp ~/Documents/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386 ubuntu@ubuntu: Documents (the username of lubuntu is ubuntu) but I don't know where is the error
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> compare it to mine
<bioterror> after ubuntu@ubuntu:Documents/.
<bioterror> it must be exact
<fatharrahman> ok
<bioterror> fatharrahman, remember that you can complete words with tabkey
<bioterror> like that ubuntu.isofile
<bioterror> and directories on your local computer
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> bioterror: ssh: Could not resolve hostname ubuntu:
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> you dont have dns
<bioterror> you should use ubuntu@192.168.1.x:Documents/.
<firewall_03> whats the command to see what version you are running?
<bioterror> lsb_release -ra
<firewall_03> bioterror, Danka
<fatharrahman> bioterror: my dns is 192.168.1.1
<bioterror> ip address
<bioterror> is that .1.1 the lubuntu computer
<fatharrahman> how to know my ip address ?
<fatharrahman> no
<bioterror> ifconfig interface
<bioterror> like ifconfig eth0
<bioterror> wlan0
<fatharrahman> 192.168.1.2
<bioterror> now you know it
<fatharrahman> lubuntu
<fatharrahman> 192.168.1.3
<fatharrahman> then please ?
<fatharrahman> bioterror:  connect to host 192.168.1.3 port 22: Connection refused
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<holstein> fatharrahman: can you ssh in?
<bioterror> holstein, openssh-server is not in default installation
<holstein> ssh you@192.168.1.3
<holstein> get that working, then the other should work...
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> am working on that
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, what do you think, if scp uses ssh to connect, can you ssh in :D
<JoeMaverickSett> hopefully....nope, i'm afraid. unless you get ssh working.
<bioterror> fatharrahman, you'll find out how great ssh is
<fatharrahman> yes it is connected bioterror but what's the .....@ip  is it the sender or the receiver?
<bioterror> fatharrahman, like today I remotely installed to my desktop 64bit java, I ssh'd to my desktop computer with X11 forwarding, fired chromium up (after killing it ;) and confirmed that the /usr/lib/chromium/plugins/ did do the trick
<bioterror> and I did that with my laptop as I was watching my son sleeping
<fatharrahman> ;D
<fatharrahman> :D
<fatharrahman> bioterror : thank you
<bioterror> np
<fatharrahman> but am a dump
<bioterror> that's some useful stuff
<bioterror> I bet you're going to use scp alot now you know how it works
<bioterror> fatharrahman, I can tell you a secret
<fatharrahman> what's other usful stuffs ? tel me santa
<bioterror> lftp can handle file transfers using sshd and it supports continuing transfers if it cuts
<fatharrahman> tell
<fatharrahman> wow
<kristian-aalborg> hi again
<holstein> bioterror: do you have experience seeding torrent via lftp ?
<bioterror> whaaat
<bioterror> are you talking about making a seedbox?
<holstein> i just need to seed 2 iso's
<firewall_03> whats the command to change your root password
<bioterror> firewall_03, sudo passwd root
<holstein> and ive only done that with transmission on a desktop box
<firewall_03> bioterror, tasha kerr
<holstein> im thinking about trying to learn how to do this on my server
<holstein> transmission-ncurses ;)
<holstein> lftp is probably not the proper tool
<holstein> i was just browsing the man page
<holstein> hey, transmissioncli :)
<firewall_03> bioterror, what I meant is how do I change the password I type in when i used SUDO
<bioterror> passwd
<firewall_03> bioterror, thats what I did and it asked for my old passwd
<bioterror> ofcourse it asks
<firewall_03> lol no after I changed it
<firewall_03> ok...good talk
<firewall_03> whats up nit-wit
<nit-wit> firewall_03, just chillin
<nit-wit> firewall_03, is it Xmas where your at yet
<firewall_03> xmas eve
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> hi
<UndiFineD> hello
<nhandler> Guest25183: It is best to use a nick that you actually own
<Guest25183> how to change my nickname  nhandler
<nhandler> Guest25183: /nick NEWNICK
<nhandler> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (all steps are required for unaffiliated cloaks) Guest25183
<Guest25183> am new nhndler please step by step in XChat what tab and where ?
<holstein> Guest25183: you can just do that here
<holstein>  /nick whatever
<ubuntu_chief> is this good :)
<stlsaint> lol
<holstein> works for me :)
<stlsaint> ubuntu_chief: maybe since you are "new" your more like a indian instead of a chief!!
<holstein> you can read that link about regestering that nick
<bioterror> I think that nick is missing some imagination
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> and as stlsaint said, it's a misleading
<ubuntu_chief> :)
<ubuntu_chief> so I should not ask any Qs and only answer most difficult ones :)
<stlsaint> ubuntu_chief: dont you have any personal nicks you go by?
<stlsaint> mom call you "pudding_drop" maybe??
<nit-wit> ubuntu_chief, try  Frankenputer
<wit-nit> is this cool?
<wit-nit> I liked this
<nit-wit> wit-nit, thats good, could be knit-wit
<bioterror> wit-nit, http://paradoxdgn.com/junk/avatars/trollface.jpg is that you?
<wit-nit> bioterror: you terrified me :(
<UndiFineD> oh this is confusing
<UndiFineD> I have nick colors set up, but nit-wit and wit-nit have the same color
<bioterror> evening bodhi
<bodhizazen> 'lo bioterror
<bodhizazen> irc seems slow today
<bioterror> I think I greeted you pretty fast ;)
<kristian-aalborg> hi again
<kristian-aalborg> so I tried to follow the tutorial - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<kristian-aalborg> this is the output of the alsa-info script: http://pastebin.com/GHQF1yuJ
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, are you using spdif or what
<kristian-aalborg> no, but I'm trying to
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror: my radeon video card has sound output too, I'm thinking that might cause the "confusion"
<kristian-aalborg> here's the output of lshw: http://pastebin.com/SSR9qC05
<bioterror> sudo alsaconf
<bioterror> have you tried that?
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<kristian-aalborg> it gives the latter version
<kristian-aalborg> actually, I have three sound cards.... I also have a very modest onboard thingy
<kristian-aalborg> sudo alsaconf says version 1.0.23
<kristian-aalborg> hurm, I'll reboot... brb
<kristian-aalborg> back
<kristian-aalborg> I tried switching everything back on in alsamixer... nothing happened
<kristian-aalborg> my headphones work fine regardless of the settings/ stuff I do, it seems
<kristian-aalborg> trying to recompile driver via script from forums... I don't like the different version numbers
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-25
<sogepp> yeah..
<sogepp> morning lads :)
<UndiFineD> :)
<flourishing7> Hi, using ubuntu 1010 - I have update keyring problem:
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel (Ubuntu) "out-of-date (heat: 1)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<flourishing7> GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<flourishing7> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release
<flourishing7> I have used many commands from the forums & guides such as:
<flourishing7> gpg –keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com –recv 3E5C1192
<flourishing7> gpg –export –armor 3E5C1192 | sudo apt-key add -
<flourishing7> sudo apt-get update
<flourishing7> from http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-gpg-error-httpextras-ubuntu-com-maverick-release.html
<flourishing7> and other commands such as:
<flourishing7> sudo gpg –keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com –recv 02FDF932
<flourishing7> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 02FDF932
<flourishing7> Nothing has worked, In the meantime, using these commands I seem to have added a few extra keys to my software sources authentication tab such as dropox automatic signing key (linux@dropbox.com); Launchpad application review board PPA; Launchpad PPA for Ubuntu Mozilla Daily Build Team; Google, Inc. Linux packages singing key (linux-packages-keymaster@google.com)
<flourishing7> How can I resolve this?
<kristian-aalborg> okay, so got the alsa numbers to correspond
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror: you there?
<bioterror> for a while
<RNail> soo, anyone available to help
<holstein> ....
<aveilleux> Calvin: What OS are you booting, the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<Calvin> I downloaded the ubuntu desktop 10.10
<aveilleux> Calvin: You can take the iso you downloaded and use Disk Utility to apply its image to the USB drive
<aveilleux> Calvin: Alternately, if you're feeling adventurous, you can use a Terminal utility called dd
<Calvin> Yeah I used the terminal. I didn't have any problems doing that but when I restart I hold the alt key to boot from it and osx only see the internal drive
<Calvin> I followed the steps on this page http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download and everything go's great until the last step
<aveilleux> Calvin: You used something like: dd ubuntu.iso /Volumes/USB  correct?
<Calvin> I used dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/rdiskN bs=1m
<aveilleux> Calvin: Er, that.
<aveilleux> dd's synatx always gets me
<Calvin> Its all beyond me thats why I want to install linux. I want to learn
<aveilleux> Calvin: Is there a particular reason you're making a LiveUSB instead of a LiveCD?
<aveilleux> Calvin: (sidenote: I just finished installing Ubuntu on my Mac Mini 3,1 literally 20 minutes ago
<aveilleux> )
<Calvin> I tried doing that. I can't get my mac to see the disk. I can boot from my install disk no problem but it won't see the linux disk
<aveilleux> Calvin: Recognizing the Ubuntu CD takes much longer than the OSX install disc. How long did you wait for the disc to be read? It took upwards of ten seconds for me (and was labeled "Windows)
<Calvin> also It say I need a disk with 8 point some odd GB and I dont have any dual layered disks. I tried using the netbook version and it just boots in to osx.
<Calvin> Will holding alt down work with a dvd? or is it only holding down c that works with that?
<aveilleux> Calvin: You only need the install DVD if you need the language packs. You don't need the DVD 99% of the time.
<Calvin> So what do I off of the ISO?
<aveilleux> Calvin: Verbs missing
<Calvin> what?
<aveilleux> Calvin: "So what do I <VERB> off of the ISO?"
<Calvin> copy srry. but the question still stands
<aveilleux> Calvin: Nothing. Just download the LiveCD ISO, not the DVD.
<Calvin> Where can I find that. I downloaded what ever was linked to off of the main page on ubuntu.com
<aveilleux> Calvin: That would be the LiveCD.
<aveilleux> Calvin: I'd love to stay and help, but I really need to get to bed.
<aveilleux> Calvin: Sorry :(
<Calvin> Do you have a link before you leave?
<aveilleux> Calvin: http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu-cd/10.04/ Grab the "Desktop CD" (If your computer has a Core 2 CPU, use the AMD64 image; if it's a Core CPU, use the Intel x86 image)
<UndiFineD> hey Calvin
<UndiFineD> reading up
<Calvin> soI tried the net book version of ubuntu and I stil couldn't get my mac to see the disk by holding down the c key on a reboot
<UndiFineD> I know nothing of mac
<Calvin> thank anyway
<bodhizazen> paultag, poke
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: whoa
<bodhizazen> 'lo stlsaint
<bodhizazen> zup ?
<stlsaint> this is a surprise to see you here on xmas eve
<bodhizazen> Just got done playing Santa =)
<stlsaint> LOL, why does that not surprise me
<stlsaint> how you been
<bodhizazen> not bad, you see my 'new and improved' css ?
<bodhizazen> I also posted on 'privacy'
<stlsaint> i havent checked recently
<stlsaint> been messing with backtrack lately
<bodhizazen> Oh, sounds like fun
<stlsaint> lol, yea rev'ing up to deploy overseas next month
<stlsaint> any special holiday plans?
<bodhizazen> skiing next week
<stlsaint> lol, thats exactly what i was thinking you would say
<bodhizazen> =)
<suraj> anybody can help me with installation of nvidia driveers
<suraj> ????
<suraj> anybody der
<suraj> ?????????
<hobgoblin> what have you done so far? what card is it ? what version ubuntu is it?
<hobgoblin> and don't be impatient - we are not sitting arounf waiting for people to call
<suraj> im using ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<suraj> my nvidia chipset is nforce mix integrated graphics
<suraj> i have installed the drivers recommemded by ubuntu...but my ubuntu desktop crashed
<suraj> i also downloaded the drivers from nvidia site....my ubuntu desktop crashed wen it restarted n it opened in commands mode
<suraj> thats it
<hobgoblin> aaah - I'd start by booting the recovery mode - second option in the grub menu - if you do not see the menu - Shift as grub loads
<suraj> i tried...but it didnt help
<hobgoblin> then you'll get another small menu - there's a fix grpahics option I believe - if that does not help then drop to a root shell and do this - write it down and case is important
<hobgoblin> mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.2512
<hobgoblin> then type reboot and enter
<suraj> wen i reboot i got safe graphics option
<hobgoblin> see if that gets you into the system with the deafult driver
<suraj> k i'll do dat...thnks for help
<hobgoblin> hi nit-wit
<hobgoblin> quick hello and then I'm off
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, merry noliday's
<nit-wit> *Holiday's
<hobgoblin> and you :)
<hobgoblin> cya
<alvin1> Can someone explain to me how I unpack a tarball?
<yofel> just unpacking would be 'tar xf <file>'
<duanedesign> alvin1: in Nautilus you can also right-click and select extract here.
<alvin1> why then do instructions on tar files direct me the terminal?
<geirha> What instructions?
<alvin1> These are the instructions I have been given : 1. Download Exile III for Linux by clicking on the download link                above. When your browser asks what you wish to do with the file,                choose "Save to Disk." Save the file under the following                name: exile3-linux-1.tar.gz
<alvin1>               
<alvin1>               2. At the Linux shell prompt, type the following command: gunzip                exile3-linux-1.tar.gz
<alvin1>               
<alvin1>               3. Next, type the following command: tar -xf exile3-linux-1.tar
<alvin1>               
<alvin1>               4. Change to the newly created subdirectory: cd exile3-linux-1
<alvin1>               
<alvin1>               5. Run the Exile III for Linux setup program by entering this command:                ./setup
<duanedesign> most authors are either CLI or GUI folks.
<alvin1> wow that wasn't meant to happen...sorry
<duanedesign> depending on which the instructions can differ
<geirha> alvin1: Some run linux without a GUI, so CLI commands will work for all.
<duanedesign> it can also be easier to write instructions for the CLi
<alvin1> ok back to my original question. How Do I untar the file? I get a message in the terminal screen saying no directory exists.
<alvin1> after step that is
<alvin1> *after step
<geirha> after running the tar -xf command?
<yofel> you need to change to the location the file is at first, 'cd Downloads' assuming it's in your Downloads folder and you're in your home folder currently
<geirha> You can actually type in (without hitting enter,  ''tar xf ''  and then drag and drop the tar.gz file into the terminal.
<alvin1> ok let me try that.
<geirha> When you drag a file to the terminal, the full path to it will be written at the cursor.
<geirha> And then you hit enter, of course, and it'll unpack it in the current dir. So then you can precede to step 4.
<alvin1> geirha: the tar xf worked great
<duanedesign> yep that is a neat tip geirha
<alvin1> computer says "NO"...permission denied
<alvin1> wtf
<geirha> *cough*
<geirha> When you run ./setup?
<alvin1> no. after I press enter
<alvin1> is that normal
<geirha> Then you don't have write permission in the current dir.
<alvin1> I thought I had Admin access
<alvin1> I'm the sole user of this machine
<alvin1> shouldn't I have super user status
<geirha> What directory are you currenty in?  running  pwd  will tell.
<alvin1> come again...all I have is my download folder open
<alvin1> *the location of the tar file
<duanedesign> alvin1: yes but what directory are you in, in the Terminal
<alvin1> nil
<alvin1> How can I check
<duanedesign> duanedesign@duanedesign-laptop:~/Examples$
<duanedesign> I am in ~/Examples
<duanedesign> or /home/duanedesign/Examples
<duanedesign> if you run the command:   pwd
<duanedesign> it will print the directory you are in
<alvin1> Home/alvin
<geirha> You mean  /home/alvin ?
<alvin1> yes
<geirha> So your home directory. You should have write access to that dir.
<geirha> Could you maybe copy/paste the error line(s) to a pastebin?
<alvin1> I  got it. I needed to re-type cd Downloads
<duanedesign> \o/
<alvin1> after that I typed tar xf
<alvin1> hey I'm a beginner
<alvin1> LOL
<duanedesign> :)
<alvin1> I must be very frustarting
<duanedesign> nope
<alvin1> ok then on to step 4 right?
<duanedesign> we like to help. That is why we are here :)
<alvin1> whey do I have to type cd Downloads? What is it telling the computer to do
<duanedesign> cd is change directory
<alvin1> I see
<alvin1> so I was in the wrong directory
<duanedesign> you can also type 'cd ..' to jump up a directory
<geirha> You're not telling the computer to change directory though, you are telling the shell to change directory.
<alvin1> where can I go to learn more about terminal commands?
<geirha> alvin1: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<alvin1> Ok, now that the package has been unpacked should I proceed to step 4: Change to the newly created subdirectory: cd exile3-linux-1
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal <--this has a nice introduction. Also reading the RootSudo page might be a good idea. Get an understanding of sudo.
<alvin1> geirha: What do I do now?
<alvin1> geirha: the file has been unpacked - I just got message showing a zip file inside a folder
<geirha> message showing a zip file inside a folder?
<geirha> What happens when you run cd exile3-linux-1 ?
<alvin1> let me try
<alvin1> this message pops up: No such file or directory
<alvin1> I just extracted the folder into the download directory and retyped cd exile3-linux-1. the following message came up: alvin@alvin-HP-Pavilion-dv2500-Notebook-PC:~/Downloads/exile3-linux-1$
<alvin1> what does it wont me to do?
<alvin1> no I got it. thanks for your help. I feel a lot more comfortable with tar files now.
<geirha> alvin1: It succeeded, you have now changed into the exile3-linux-1 directory
<alvin1> thanks mate
<duanedesign> alvin1: you can usi the command 'ls' to list the contents of the directory you are in
<geirha> wicked long hostname you have ;P
<alvin1> not my choice I can assure you
<alvin1> will the file appear in my application menu?
<geirha> alvin1: That entirely depends on whether the setup installs a menu entry or not.
<duanedesign> if there is a read me file it might provide additional details
<alvin1> otherwise I will have to access it via the folder right?
<geirha> alvin1: Well, you can always create a menu entry for it yourself.
<yofel> !cli
<ubot2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<yofel> our help page is a good short introduction if you don't want to read the whole bash guide
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<kristian-aalborg> can anybody help me with getting my sound to work with spdif?
<holstein> spdif in or out?
<kristian-aalborg> hi holstein
<kristian-aalborg> out
<holstein> i assume everything else is working fine...
<kristian-aalborg> I was trying yesterday... did you se the info there our would you like me to post it again?
<holstein> open a terminal and pastebin me
<holstein> aplay -l
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/9h3vUrcR
<holstein> cool
<holstein> your hdmi out is showing up even :)
<holstein> i guess thats on your graphics card
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: when you run
<holstein> alsamixer
<holstein> and hit F5
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/7NMiwTts here's the output of the alsa-info script
<holstein> do you see a label about spdif?
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<kristian-aalborg> I have a sound card too... it's that which I want to use
<kristian-aalborg> cmedia
<kristian-aalborg> C-Media CMI8738
<holstein> yeah, i just thought that was worth noting
<kristian-aalborg> I upgraded to newer alsa as you can probably see
<holstein> wasnt long ago that would be a pain i bet
<holstein> just to see that hdmi out
<holstein> well, here's another in your position seems
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=529757
<holstein> from 2007
<kristian-aalborg> what bug me is that alsamixer lists my spdif as s/pdif - not iec958 (or whatever... you probably know what I mean)
<holstein> i was going to suggest trying to update alsa
<holstein> hmmm....
<kristian-aalborg> I also got pulseaudio per a forum post somewhere
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: do you have pavucontrol ?
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<holstein> i cant imagine what would be reported there that you cant see other places...
<kristian-aalborg> hurm
<kristian-aalborg> this is hairy stuff.... I think I'll give mint 10 a shot, faster to install a new / a few distros than trying to get my head around ALSA
<kristian-aalborg> I hope I'm still welcome here ;)
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: sure looks like it *should* be working
<kristian-aalborg> exactly
<holstein> id say try that mint CD live too though
<ChrisDruif> kristian-aalborg: Sure your welcome here :)
<holstein> before installing
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: yeah, but I'm not sure this will work from any live environment
<iceflatline> Happy ($local_holiday) everyone!
<kristian-aalborg> any framebuffer users here? Can't quite get that stuff to work as cool as it should on the 770
<stlsaint> Merry Xmas folks
<nlsthzn> stlsaint: best to you and yours :)
<stlsaint> thanks
<ChrisDruif> Hi everyone :)
<ChrisDruif> I've got a question for y'all :P
<ChrisDruif> Does anybody know where the number and layout (rows & coloms) of desktops are stored on Ubuntu?
<geirha> In gconf (you can browse it with ''gconf-editor''). It's somewhere under /apps/metacity or /apps/compiz if I remember correctly.
<holstein> HA, metacity - general - num_workspaces
<ChrisDruif> I've found it: ~/.gconf/apps/panel/applets/workspace_switcher_screen0/prefs/%gconf.xml
<holstein> hey, even better :)
<kristian-aalborg> hi again
<kristian-aalborg> this is weird... when I start a ubuntu 10.10/ mint 10 livecd, it stalls at the boot loader
<kristian-aalborg> also, unless I disable the TV, lower resolutions don't quite work on this install (ubuntu 10.4)
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, have you had to use a nomodeset to get in  in the past
<ChrisDruif> I've got to check at home, just to make sure it's also there on my PC :P :D
<kristian-aalborg> hi nit-wit
<kristian-aalborg> to make the installer not freak out when it discovers the TV?
<shiggins> If I am running a desktop on Ubuntu and I only intend to use Windows for gaming purposes is it better to run a virtual machine or just install both?
<holstein> shiggins: i would dual boot
<holstein> you'll want the windows to be native prolly for gaming
<grizzlyattack> anyone here?
<ChrisDruif> Sure :)
<grizzlyattack> Okay, do you know anything about streaming from Ubuntu to the Wii?
<holstein> what can the Wii stream?
<ChrisDruif> No, sorry... phillw: do you know something about streaming to Wii?
<grizzlyattack> I know i've done it on Windows with Orb. But I'm completely switched over now.
<grizzlyattack> and Orb had a very slow stream.
<holstein> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Stream-Video-to-your-Wii/
<grizzlyattack> those are Windows instructions
<grizzlyattack> I don't know if it'll work the same way
<holstein> VLC instructions
<holstein> same idea
<phillw> grizzlyattack: ChrisDruif the only stuff I know about is from the forum area.http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334
<phillw> they are the people to go nag :)
<grizzlyattack> hmmm maybe I'll just try to make something on my own. I just wanted to see what was out there first. Thanks.
<ChrisDruif> You can install VLC on Ubuntu as well ;)
<ChrisDruif> No prob grizzlyattack
<grizzlyattack> Have a good day/night
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-26
<kristian-aalborg> hi again
<kristian-aalborg> still fighting the spdif thing :(
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: ping?
<holstein> hey
<holstein> you ever get any sound out of there?
<kristian-aalborg> nope
<holstein> you might not :/
<kristian-aalborg> on mint 10 now... same damn thing
<holstein> yeah, i wouldnt think anything in mint would have different support really
<holstein> not in that case
<holstein> hmmm...
<holstein> i would say ask in #alsa
<kristian-aalborg> I'm there already
<kristian-aalborg> it's not that mint is neccesaryly better supported but it's what I'm used to
<holstein> yeah, mint is slick
<holstein> i was just thinking if you could get the thing working in some live CD
<holstein> you could poke around and learn why its working
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: what are your plans for that output?
<holstein> as a pro audio guy, i wouldnt lose sleep over hooking that up in the living room
<holstein> i mean, it would be nice and clean, but not a deal breaker
<holstein> and it could be that the D/A converters are better in that card than in the device you're trying to run it to
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: trust me, it IS a deal breaker for me
<holstein> you dont have analog inputs on the device?
<holstein> the reciever?
<kristian-aalborg> I have 10 meters or so from my box to the receiver - analog sounds awful, I have tried
<kristian-aalborg> I get a constant hiss with an analog wire
<holstein> :/
<holstein> and you dropped who-knows-what on a 10 meter spdif cable ;)
<kristian-aalborg> I dropped something like 20 dollars... and the same for the card
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: have you tried a pulse-audio channel?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: oh, thats not too bad then
<holstein> maybe you can get a better card anyways
<kristian-aalborg> no, it's a fairly good system once it works
<holstein> thats better supported
<kristian-aalborg> I'm not sure where the problem lays - I have a horrible FoxConn MB, it might be to blame
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: maybe the myth folks?
<holstein> nah, i bet its just the alsa driver not dealing with all of the card properly
<holstein> that happens
<kristian-aalborg> the strange thing is, that in alsamixer, nothing says "IEC958" - it only says s/pdif
<kristian-aalborg> I'm fairly sure it said the former earlier
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: you can ask in #opensourcemusicians
<bodhizazen> 'lo all
<bodhizazen> stlsaint, how goes ?
<pedro3005> it's bodhizazen !
<bodhizazen> Merry Christmas pedro3005
<pedro3005> merry christmas to you too
<bodhizazen> TY
<aveilleux> So, I just added the compiz PPA and suddenly running an update causes the system to want to install the KDE libraries.
<aveilleux> Is there a way for me to determine that's causing that? I kind of need the PPA.
<bodhizazen> Unless you are tight on HD space, just take the kde libs
<bodhizazen> IMHO
<aveilleux> bodhizazen: But why would I do that if there's nothing on my system that needs them?
<bodhizazen> because compiz wants them and you want compiz
<bodhizazen> =)
<bodhizazen> Why is it such a big deal
<aveilleux> bodhizazen: Because I don't want the KDE libs on my machine?
<bodhizazen> I personally use enough KDE apps, between k3b and Virtualbox
<aveilleux> bodhizazen: I don't use any KDE apps.
<aveilleux> bodhizazen: I want to find out what's suddenly wanting to install it.
<bodhizazen> It is not as if kde lis are somehow evil or that they will cause problems =)
<bodhizazen> what does apt-get install compiz -s
<bodhizazen> show you ?
<yofel> In those cases I usually use aptitude in interactive mode, mark everything to update, and remove what I don't want from the list again, if something depends on it I get an error at that point
<aveilleux> bodhizazen: This system is currently being held together with baling wire and duct tape
<aveilleux> bodhizazen: Compiz has been installed on this system for some time. I don't know why the PPA suddenly wants the KDE libs.
<bodhizazen> Well why are you then playing with compiz from a ppa ?
<aveilleux> bodhizazen: Plugins that are available.
<bodhizazen> I seriously doubt ked libs will do any harm =)
<bodhizazen> My guess is they want it for some theme or some such, or running compiz in KDE
<aveilleux> bodhizazen: But my system doesn't use any KDE apps! I consider it a big deal to install libraries I'll never use.
<holstein> maybe contact the PPA maintainer
<aveilleux> bodhizazen: It's really weird, ppa-purge'ing the PPA stops the deps from being installed altogether.
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: sup man
<bioterror> morning
<bodhizazen> stlsaint, going to play with squid
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: left nginx?
<stlsaint> bioterror: sup man
<bioterror> dead tired, daughter decided to wakeup 5am
<bodhizazen> stlsaint, no, not at all
<stlsaint> lol, oh good
<bodhizazen> I am going to try squid for something different
<bodhizazen> ssh tunnel to a squid proxy for web browsing on an unsecured WAP
<stlsaint> i met a guy who own vps hosting site who had a nginx openvz template! very nice
<bodhizazen> sweet stlsaint
<bodhizazen> nginx is very very nice for that
<stlsaint> ftw
<bodhizazen> I server out a ton of pages with nginx + 12 mb RAM
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: but my server took a dump from a power outtage so now in server shopping again smh
<bodhizazen> I could probably reduce that to 6 mb, but why bother ? lol
<bodhizazen> stlsaint, need a VPS ?
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: oh no i had backups, i need server for storage, testing, learning etc etc
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: thanks of course
<collin_> Hello. I am having a problem getting my Conexant internal mic to work
<BR_> anyone up in here
<BR_> awake
<bioterror> I am
<BR_> what does it mean 'no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<bioterror> :D
<Unguided> Hello All. Newb questions here. I have a 2 y/o boy. I was wondering if there is a website with the various games available for linux
<Unguided> Hello All. I have a 2 y/o at home and i was wondering if their is a website with the available linux games for his age group
<suprengr> Unguided: wouldn't it be better at that age just to give him the box the computer came in.. he'd probably have more fun  if not... / set cbeebies as browser home page - 2/ browse through Ubuntu Software Centre (tuxpaint is prob the best but there are others)
<Unguided> okay thanks
<suprengr> ... & tux typng might be a lead on for him in a year or so (perhaps sooner)
<suprengr> pleasure
<Karti> Hi all, is it better to give  server a fixed IP rather than lock it down to a fixed ip address from within a dhcp server ? Cheers
<Karti> Just asked in UK....not sure what level teh question was ...sorry
<holstein> Karti: i suppose the end result is the same
<holstein> i usually do it on the machine
<holstein> then if i need to change or reset the router
<holstein> the setup seems easier
<Karti> holstein, Just wondered if I should contain myself to working on teh dhcp only rather than worry about amending each new server
<holstein> i say do what you feel comfortable with
<Karti> but I suppose it can be just as easy...after all you would remote on to teh server to look at issues
<Karti> I think to learn ....I may keep to teh server until I am happy
 * suprengr ponders... "the" is known as and is [in grammar] the definite article - so 'teh' is the dinifate arcitle ??/ ;D
<Karti> Just my bad typing as I get older :)
<holstein> ;)
<suprengr> a feeling i know well ;)
<alexander> anyone know if it possible to set up an iphone in ubuntu
<holstein> w0w
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<holstein> alexander: ^^
<holstein> maybe chew that over til someone comes along
<stlsaint> what do you mean setup?
<alexander> cheers holstein that will keep me busy
<stlsaint> alexander: ??
<stlsaint> setup?
<stlsaint> you mean manage?
<alexander> yes essentially
<stlsaint> in comparison with itunes there is nothing that handles in such a manner but banshee/rythmbox are going to get you closes
<fatharrahman> Hi
<alexander> yes rythmbox works well to synch music
<stlsaint> fatharrahman: sup
<fatharrahman> I want  to make a partition in a drive containing windows seven for ubuntu but I dont want to loose the infos of that partition how?
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: Use a partition manager such as GParted. It uses nondestructive resizing (it moves any data in the partition so you don't lose it)
<fatharrahman> I did that
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: I recommend RiP Linux, which contains GParted as well as other helpful tools and is much lighter than the GParted LiveCD
<fatharrahman> but
<stlsaint> aveilleux: is RiP cli based?
<aveilleux> stlsaint: It can be, but it has a graphical mode.
<fatharrahman> I only got a bootable live usb
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: the Ubuntu live USB has GParted on it, iirc
<fatharrahman> when I inter gparted what to choose : change or revert?
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: What?
<fatharrahman> to make sure I choose the  drive I want then click on change button or revert?
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: Revert undoes every change you have done so far.
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> if I choose change (the partition) button , would this choice erase any files in that drive aveilleux
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: You should have an option to resize the Windows (ntfs) partition. Do that, then create a Linux (ext4) partition and a swap partition.
<fatharrahman> I don't see that option on gparted do you have a link to a tutorial? please
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<alexander> does anyone know if i can use photoshop or dreamweaver in ubuntu
<aveilleux> alexander: Not natively. They don't work too well in WINE either.
<alexander> thats what i heard as well
<fatharrahman> thank you that's very helpful
<aveilleux> alexander: Do you need to do WYSIWYG editing, or do you go your HTML editing by hand?
<UndiFineD> alexander, there alternatives in linux
<alexander> need to do it wysiwyg
<Duzz> Hey
 * aveilleux does not like WYSIWYG
<UndiFineD> http://www.linuxalt.com/
<alexander> is there a ubuntu app to design web pages visually
<UndiFineD> look that up alexander
<aveilleux> alexander: Yes. You can use NVU.
<alexander> ty UndifineD
<UndiFineD> the best thing, they are free too
<alexander> i love free
<aveilleux> alexander: Alternately you can use KompoZer (based on NVU)
<alexander> nice thanx all
<Duzz> Im very new to ubuntu and am having an issue where i cant type a password in when trying to use sudo or su
<aveilleux> alexander: It's important to note that most of the things listed on LinuxAlt as alternatives to DreamWeaver are NOT WYSIWYG
<UndiFineD> Duzz, what do you do ?
<aveilleux> Duzz: You will not see the password echoed as asterisks (*). Just type it and hit enter.
<aveilleux> Duzz: You sort of have to trust yourself to get it right. sudo, gksudo and su all give you more than one chance to get it right.
<Duzz> ah thanks i must just need more coffee
<alexander> is AVU wysiwyg aveilleux
<aveilleux> alexander: NVU is, yes
<aveilleux> alexander: sudo apt-get install nvu
<aveilleux> alexander: Whoops, NVU isn't supported anymore. Try KompoZer.
<aveilleux> alexander: sudo apt-get install kompozer
<alexander> awesome thanx
<alexander> oh ok will do
<morph_> if u were just starting of with ubuntu - where would u start ? i know the resource pages, but just wonderin if anyone has advice, who might have thought if i'd looked at this when i started it would have helped me out
<aveilleux> morph_: The best thing to do is just play with it, break it, then learn how to fix it.
<aveilleux> morph_: It's what we're here for ;-)
<morph_> cool fair answer
<morph_> ive been playing around with stuff
<morph_> cli
<morph_> installing etc..
<morph_> i think im trying to get my head round things having come from windows
<aveilleux> morph_: That's how it usually is, yeah
<morph_> anyway
<morph_> i shall probably be bothering u with stuff in the future :)
<aveilleux> morph_: Oh it's no bother, :P
<ChrisDruif> Sometimes it nice to learn somebody something new :)
<ChrisDruif> I find joy in that anyway :)
<Assimilater> hey guys, I'm having issues figuring out how to change my grub boot order. I've search on several forums which tell me to modify files such as /boot/grub/grub.conf, but they don't exist on my my machine. If it helps I installed ubuntu onto my computer using the setup I got on a thumb drive made from pendrive's setup program.
<aveilleux> Assimilater: Those files are for GRUB < v1.98 (Also known as "GRUB Legacy)
<aveilleux> ")*
<Assimilater> aveilleux: how do I figure out which version of grub I have/which files to edit?
<aveilleux> Assimilater: If you installed anything later than 9.04, you're running Grub2
<aveilleux> Assimilater: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<aveilleux> Assimilater: The easiest way to configure GRUB is to use Startup Manager (sudo apt-get install startupmanager [in the Terminal])
<Assimilater> aveilleux: you read my mind...I was about to ask where the startup manager was :P
<Assimilater> We'll see if that works (I suspect it will) Thanks
<nit-wit> Assimilater, what is on the computer as of now
<nit-wit> doh just left
<aveilleux> nit-wit: Awww :c
<nit-wit> aveilleux, I have W7 and 3 linux set up I just make sure grub is running from the most stable one.
<nit-wit> no natty control at this point
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-19
<s-fox> Hello.
<IAmNotThatGuy> hi s-fox
<s-fox> Hello IAmNotThatGuy
<p223> lets say i have a list of libs i need to check if installed how do i do it?
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<bobweaver> how can I connect to a mssql data base using ubuntu ?
<bobweaver> I asked on the ubuntu channel but got nothing really \
<bioterror> you mean Access?
<bobweaver> bioterror: yes
<bobweaver> I am a user
<bobweaver> but have no clue how to connect to ms sql with ubuntu  as it is a windows program \
<bioterror> http://mdbtools.sourceforge.net/
<bioterror> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/office/forum/office_2003-access/access-on-ubuntu/c26de4fa-6e97-4c12-b238-76ba39ef6b70
<bobweaver> Hello there I just got a new job and I have to be able to use mssql. Now I have not used windoz in years so that might be hard for me(ui). But I would like to know if I can run mssql from a ubuntu machine at work as they are letting me use ubuntu. Or would it be best if I just installed virtualbox and used windows ?
<bobweaver> I am looking for a gui ended sorta program
<bobweaver> but command line would also do
<geirha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_relational_database_management_systems#Operating_system_support
<geirha> Only Windows (surprise).
<bobweaver> :>) geirha thanks that is what I am starting to see
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-20
<alvasrawuther> I have a problem with installing Jaikoz. Any help please?
<IAmNotThatGuy> alvasrawuther: Hi. Could you please explain the issue?
<alvasrawuther> I actually install it fully by through the terminal after downloading the package from the website with the instructions provided there and it does get installed but while searching for it its nowhere to be seen
<alvasrawuther> not in the start menu, can't get it through the launcher either
<IAmNotThatGuy> you mean you got soem error like cound not find the package ?
<alvasrawuther> nope
<alvasrawuther> it doesn't show up in the launcher to start it
<IAmNotThatGuy> So, the installation is successful?
<alvasrawuther> yup
<alvasrawuther> and a folder is formed too
<alvasrawuther> but how do i open it?
<alvasrawuther> start the app?
<geirha> Check the desktop
<alvasrawuther> not there
<alvasrawuther> In windows, there is an executable file to open an app, what is it in linux?
<alvasrawuther> what extension?
<IAmNotThatGuy> alvasrawuther: I think yours is similar to http://www.jthink.net/jaikozforum/posts/list/19.page
<IAmNotThatGuy> oh! wait. I am looking at a way old link :[
<alvasrawuther> I have this version of java
<alvasrawuther> java version "1.6.0_22"
<alvasrawuther> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.10.4) (6b22-1.10.4-0ubuntu1~11.04.1)
<alvasrawuther> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode)
<alvasrawuther> There is a folder formed named Jaikoz after the installation with many files and some folders related to Jaikoz but how do I start the app?
<IAmNotThatGuy> I believe the last comment will be the reason. You should run it first as root I believe
<alvasrawuther> to start playing with it?
<alvasrawuther> the installation as root?
<IAmNotThatGuy> kindly read the last comment in the link I provided
<alvasrawuther> ok thanks a lot let me look at it
<alvasrawuther> how do i run it as root first time?
<alvasrawuther> is it sudo -s and start the app?
<alvasrawuther> what is the file from which to start jaikoz?
<IAmNotThatGuy> "sudo su" and then "./Jaikoz.bin" I think
<alvasrawuther> so almost all the app executables in linux end with .bin?
<bioterror> no
<alvasrawuther> then?
<bioterror> sometimes if the case is uncertain, it will be added to the end of the file name like you have now
<bioterror> but mostly binaries are in /bin;/usr/bin;/usr/local/bin
<alvasrawuther> so all apps can be opened from their respective binary files after installation?
<geirha> Extensions on executables is a bad habit that commercial software developers seem to love.
<alvasrawuther> so how do i understand how to execute an app?
<alvasrawuther> also i can't find jaikoz.bin anywhere?
<alvasrawuther> how do i execute the app now?
<alvasrawuther> help please
<alvasrawuther> :)
<geirha> Depends on where it was installed
<alvasrawuther> i installed it in /usr/local/jaikoz
<alvasrawuther> in the file system
<geirha> Ok, then list the files in that directory with the ls command.   ls /usr/local/jaikoz
<alvasrawuther> ok...just a sec
<alvasrawuther> there you go
<alvasrawuther> acknowledgement.html  jaikoz_it.properties  lib
<alvasrawuther> fpcalc                jaikoz_nl.properties  license.txt
<alvasrawuther> fpcalc64              jaikoz_no.properties  settingsdefaults.jai
<alvasrawuther> help                  jaikoz_pl.properties  settings.jai
<alvasrawuther> jaikoz_da.properties  jaikoz.png            settings.xsd
<alvasrawuther> jaikoz_de.properties  jaikoz.properties     splash.png
<alvasrawuther> jaikoz_el.properties  jaikoz_pt.properties  Uninstaller
<alvasrawuther> jaikoz_en.properties  jaikoz_ru.properties  uninstall.png
<alvasrawuther> jaikoz_es.properties  jaikoz.sh             upgrade.txt
<alvasrawuther> jaikoz_fr.properties  jaikoz_sv.properties
<alvasrawuther> jaikoz.gif            layout.properties
<geirha> Ouch, in the future, don't paste multiple lines in the channel, use a pastebin plese.
<alvasrawuther> oh sorry
<alvasrawuther> need i do that now?
<geirha> Looks like jaikoz.sh is the command you're supposed to run, so try   /usr/local/jaikoz/jaikoz.sh
<geirha> No, you've already pasted it now. Just use a pastebin next time you need to paste something long.
<alvasrawuther> it started up but there isn't a shortcut formed anywhere?
<alvasrawuther> and i'll try to keep things clean next time
<alvasrawuther> thanks
<alvasrawuther> :)
<alvasrawuther> shortcut?
<geirha> Well, you could just make one yourself.
<alvasrawuther> how?
<alvasrawuther> for jaikoz.sh?
<geirha> Right-click on desktop and choose create launcher.  Type in    /usr/local/jaikoz/jaikoz.sh   as the command.
<alvasrawuther> oh thanks a lot!
<alvasrawuther> btw are all ubuntu apps installed via the terminal?
<geirha> You can probably use the jaikoz.gif as the icon for the launcher.
<alvasrawuther> thanks again!
<geirha> alvasrawuther: No, you generally install software via the software center.
<alvasrawuther> and for the others?
<alvasrawuther> THE TERMINAL. Right?
<geirha> alvasrawuther: The software you've install appears to be very amateurish packaged.
<alvasrawuther> yeah, actually it was first made for windows and then for linux
<alvasrawuther> So is it that the programs which are packaged the well do not need to be run by the terminal?
<alvasrawuther> they install when you double click on them?
<geirha> Yeah, the way it is packaged looks very "windowsy", they don't appear to know linux well. So that's why it's cumbersome to install in Ubuntu.
<alvasrawuther> YAY!
<alvasrawuther> so that means i won't have too many problems with Ubuntu software now
<alvasrawuther> or any problems at all!
<alvasrawuther> thanks a lot!
<geirha> alvasrawuther: For software in general, just open the software center, search for what you want and click install.
<alvasrawuther> thanks geirha and everyone else who helped me get through this!
<alvasrawuther> cya!
<alvasrawuther> :)
 * SEABird needs help removing GRUB2from dual boot machine
 * SEABird yawns and picks up his walking papers
<alvasrawuther> I'm having trouble with making a persistent Live Ubuntu USB Drive
<alvasrawuther> can anybody help me please?
<alvasrawuther> .
<alvasrawuther> .
<alvasrawuther> help?
<Arizona_Bay> hey whats the best music software that lets me drag music in the current play list/queue
<pip__> hi all,can anyone help with a solution for wireless 8111/8168b hassle?
<pip__> h'mmmm actually I think it's artl8187 issue thats the wireless
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-21
<ubuntusam> any  cool ubuntu software I should try?
<seidos> any ideas on how to restart alsa?
<bioterror> from init.d?
<seidos> nah, already checked
<seidos> thans anyway though bioterror
<seidos> lol, forget it, i probably shouldn't even talk to you
<nomnex> how do I launch texlive-doc (the Applications to browse documentation for TeXLive)
<democrezy> I am new to ubuntu. It is very unstable on my PC.Unstable means When i do something like apply effect in compiz, system hangs ie no response when i change screen resolution it doesnot display properly.i have to restart pc . It hangs for some time in between firefox.Can anyone tell why is this happening and how to cure it. I have core i3 2100 sandybridge, 4GB ram.
<IAmNotThatGuy> democrezy: Kindly tell me which version of Ubuntu you are using and your hardware configuration
<democrezy> firstly i use ubuntu 9.04, it was very unstable. then i switched to 11.04, it was unstable too. Now i switched to 11.10, it is more stable but not up to the mark.
<democrezy> Hardware config is- Core i3 3.09 Ghz, 4gb ram, 1 TB hard disk. Intel HD 2000 inbuilt Graphics
<democrezy> IAmnotThatGuy: By the way thanks for response
<IAmNotThatGuy> democrezy: Sorry. I was away. and your OS is up-to-date with all updates??
<democrezy> no
<democrezy> i want to ask something
<democrezy> 11.10 is just 2 months old,why do i need update?
<lalatenduM> democrezy: I am using 11.10 and its pretty stable for me
<lalatenduM> I think its configuration issue
<democrezy> can u explain further lalatenduM ;?
<lalatenduM> tell the exact issues...
<lalatenduM> lets go one by one
<democrezy> okay , first of all thanks for response
<lalatenduM> democrezy: np
<democrezy> even i dont know what is exact issue. when i hear people saying ubuntu is very stable, i got very annoyed.
<democrezy> My system freezes a lot
<democrezy> earlier i had to press restart button
<coalwater> next time it gets slow u should try looking at the system monitor and see if something is taking much ram or cpu
<democrezy> now i have learned Xkill command, and most of time i am able to come out of freeze
<lalatenduM> ok
<lalatenduM> the common reason behind the freeze issue may be issue with your display driver
<lalatenduM> *the common reason behind the freeze issue can the because of your display driver
<coalwater> nvidia/ati ?
<lalatenduM> democrezy: And have you installed the system recommended 3rd party driver (go to systemSysettings->Additional drivers)
<lalatenduM> democrezy: r u thr?
<democrezy> yes
<democrezy> where were you
<lalatenduM> i am here :).
<lalatenduM> democrezy: for freeze issue check that you installed the system recommended 3rd party driver (go to systemSysettings->Additional drivers)
<lalatenduM> which graphics card u have? nvidia/ati
<democrezy> i have checked it. that area is blank.
<lalatenduM> hmm
<lalatenduM> run "lspci" command on terminal and copy it to http://pastebin.com/
<democrezy> no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<democrezy> this is displayed
<democrezy> no external graphics card, inbuilt 1.5 gb memory
<democrezy> okay wait for a minute
<lalatenduM> you know what :) i am also running ubuntu on  Core i3 3.09 Ghz, 4gb ram, 500GB  hard disk. Intel HD 2000 inbuilt Graphics
<democrezy> same here man
<democrezy> do u face any problem?
<lalatenduM> nope not at all..silky smooth
<lalatenduM> how did install the OS? bootable cd or bootable USB?
<democrezy> bootable cd
<lalatenduM> and 64 bit or 32 bit?
<democrezy> 64 bit
<lalatenduM> ok
<democrezy> i had used 9.04 1nd 11.04 32 bit, they were very unstable
<lalatenduM> and Ubuntu is the only operating system?
<lalatenduM> actually i have 32 bit 11.10 on it
<democrezy> i am dual booting with xp
<lalatenduM> but that should not be a issue
<lalatenduM> ok
<democrezy> i have run that command
<lalatenduM> nope wait , have u updated the system after the fresh installation
<democrezy> it gives information about all intel drivers
<democrezy> no, but why do i need update? 11.10 is just 2 months old(english not much strong)
<lalatenduM> i am talking about bug fixes which ubuntu gives
<lalatenduM> the system will be in 11.10 after update ..but the bug fixes and enhanced version of packages will install
<coalwater> democrezy: updating is not like jumping into a new version, its just some packages that ubuntu uses, whenever each package has an update it installs
<lalatenduM> will be installed*
<democrezy> okay
<democrezy> can i do manual update of video drivers only? i think they are not working properly
<lalatenduM> I will recommend a full update
<lalatenduM> you never know for sure which component has issue
<lalatenduM> I do the update as the 1st thing after a fresh install
<democrezy> Please somebody tell me how to mention someones name in chat...like You guys mention my user name democrezy:
<democrezy> okay lalatendm
<lalatenduM> i just type. and you can retrive it by use back arraow
<democrezy> not working may be i didnot understand properly
<democrezy> typing takes too much time
<democrezy> lalatendm, for how long time r u using linux?
<coalwater> democrezy:  just write first few letters and press tab
<democrezy> coalwater,  yeah, this works. thanks
<lalatenduM> democrezy: from last 4 yrears
<lalatenduM> Ubuntu last 1 year
<LemonAid> Hello. Did anyone experience any Kernel panics that might be related to firefox ? (11.04  x64 )
<LemonAid> From what i can tell, it happens on prolonged uses of firefox.
<LemonAid> There is also a bug report on the matter.
<LemonAid> The reports of the problem being solved are inconsistent. So anyone got any ideas? I obviously can`t test or reproduce it ad-hoc, but if you did encounter it, some tips would help a lot.
<holstein> LemonAid: are you up to date? are you using the stable FF ppa?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<Unit193> You *could* switch up to another branch
<LemonAid> I`ll give that a go.
<LemonAid> It seems that i`m running 8.0 and the current stable version is 9.0. It absolutely missed that. Thank you:)
<holstein> LemonAid: yeah... and Unit193 just pointed out that that PPA might not be for your version... 11.04
<holstein> but, i feel like this is what will be brought up in the bug report... 'have you tried the latest version' ... etc...
<LemonAid> holstein, i saw that the version was for 10.10. However from what i saw in the report bug, the update to the latest version did not fix the problem. I`ll do some more digging.
<LemonAid> holstein, Unit193 Thank you.
<holstein> LemonAid: the other usual tricks are to throw out the current .config directory, or make another user and test as that new user
<LemonAid> holstein, i`ll try that after i exhaust my current options. The main problem is the testing part is time consuming.
<LemonAid> I`m running 9.0 now, time will tell.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-22
<john> Using Ubuntu 11.10, I have installed this on several computers now. I have notice that on some systems when attempting to drag and drop an icon like "terminal" from the dash home to the desktop to make it easy to get too I notice the icon does not look like the one presented in dash home, it has some other look to it and it does not function either.
<john> I am trying to resolve this
<bioterror> john, have you searched from launchpad at all?
<john> No I have not
<urlin2u> john, right click it then properties click on the icon in the gui and choose one you want from pixmaps
<ashickur-noor> Any body here?
<bioterror> maybe
<lalatenduM> :)
<ashickur-noor> hum
<ashickur-noor> I think is channel is always empty
<lalatenduM> ashickur-noor, untill you ask a question :P
<bioterror> I think we have 24/7 around 50 users here
<ashickur-noor> I have ask question several time
<ashickur-noor> But no luck in most of the time
<bioterror> my scrollback did not give any results of your questions
<bioterror> but go ahead and shoot
<ashickur-noor> Bye
<s-fox> Hello.
<LemonAid> Hi.
<neb> hey
<neb> im compleatly new to linux operating systems and i have some questions
<LemonAid> Ask away.
<LemonAid> neb: but first http://is.gd/nmyFqV
<gigi87> hey guys
<LemonAid> So the firefox crashing the kernel problem did not go away after the switch to 9.0
<LemonAid> It seems to be the wireless driver causing the panics.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-23
<Amapele> If I specify a clear text password on a command in a bash script, how can I be sure that it won't be recorded somewhere?  I am under the impression that the ps command can capture such text.
<mutes> it can, youre fucked
<holstein> mutes: check out the channel guidelines
<urlin2u> holstein, happy holidays.:D
<holstein> urlin2u: o/ ... same to you and yours!
<mutes> i knew the answer and replied as soon as i could
<holstein> mutes: sure, and we appreciate it, just remember this is a 'family show'
<mutes> psh
<mutes> nobody who uses linux isnt sterile
<holstein> mutes: its just ubuntu channel guidelines man, its not a big deal... would you like a link?
<mutes> im just carrying on a conversation, not making a big deal of it
<mutes> man
<wildcrazyhorse> My Ubuntu 11.04 Natty is locking up my computer often. The screen freezes but the mouse still moves around. I have to cold reboot the computer and start all over again. What can I do to fix this problem?
<mutes> upgrade to oneiric
<wildcrazyhorse> do you have a url address of that file oneiric ?
<holstein> wildcrazyhorse: you could look and see if you have an older kernel in your grub list, and try booting it
<holstein> wildcrazyhorse: oneiric is ubuntu 11.10
<wildcrazyhorse> let me go to ubuntu web site and see if I can find that file...  Will I be able to upgrade and not loose any of my apps or data?
<holstein> wildcrazyhorse: theres not a file named oneiric... thats the next version of ubuntu after yours... 11.10
<holstein> wildcrazyhorse: you can try it live *before* upgrading or installing
<holstein> you can also try an older kernel in 11.04
<mlinscott> Hiya, quick question. Is it normal to see oneiric branding after upgrading to precise? I ran update-manager -d, upgraded to 12.04 but noticed on the restart that the login screen and like show 11.10. I did check apt/source.list and it shows it pointing to the precise sources. So something that can be ignored right?
<bioterror> uname -cd
<bioterror> what does it say?
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> lsb_release -cd
<bioterror> did I remember right :D
<mlinscott> Description:	Ubuntu precise (development branch)
<mlinscott> Codename:	precise
<bioterror> you're running precise
<bioterror> so edit your sources and remove anything that points to oneirc
<mlinscott> •bioterror• awesome thanks! Just wanted to make sure I didn't botch an upgrade.
<bioterror> it's pretty hard to botch an upgrade ;)
<Unit193> It's normal too, nothing really new :P
<r4y> I have a neat RCA mp3 played I got from Walmart for 25 dollars that can hold 4 GB, I am wondering if I can make playlists out of songs in folders without having to the Windows software that came with it and without put the same song on it twice so I can save space
<r4y> I'd like to delete the software that came with it which I don't want to use. That software wasn't needed for me to have albums of info put onto it. It works great. If I can't make playlists that's fine with me.
<r4y> I tried making symbolic links but the device doesn't support it.
<r4y> I am checking it to see what the format is.
<r4y> Fat 32-bit, W9 Fat32 (0x0b)
<r4y> I don't have experience with mp3 players. Do you know perhaps if I can change the format so I can make symbolic links, or maybe I that will not work
<r4y> I didn't mean to add that I to that last sentence
<geirha> It probably only supports fat32
<geirha> What's the format of the playlist files?
<r4y> I haven't tried using the software to make playlists yet
<r4y> I tried using wine, but I am going to have to use Windows XP to try it out
<r4y> "rcaeasyRip_setup.exe"
<r4y> Thank you for telling me that this mp3 might only support fat
<r4y> Well, I guess I should try it out on Windows XP for fun.
<r4y> I am wondering if what I already put on it will be effected. I hope not, because I put some work into what's already on it, but there shouldn't be any problems because I can start over.
<r4y> I guess I should back it up
<r4y> I am wondering if I could mimic what the software does to make playlists and then make playlists myself instead and get rid of the software, but I will keep a couple backups, one on one hard drive and another hard drive just in case.
<r4y> OK, that's all, sorry for posting so much
<kristian-aalborg> grr, my internets are falling out
<kristian-aalborg> I get the "Flow control is on for TX and on for RX" in dmesg, suggesting hardware problems (?)
<visago> hello?
<kristian-aalborg> hi visago
<visago> hey
<visago> how do i make a usb bootable for ubuntu?
<nothingspecial> visago: Do you have ubuntu already?
<visago> as an iso
<nothingspecial> visago: if you have the latest version of Ubuntu, hit the 'windows'/'super' key then type U S B, choose usb-creator-gtk
<nothingspecial> if you have windows use unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<kristian-aalborg> my internet breakage is weird, in that downloads and IRC are not affected, seemingly
<visago> thank you trying it now
<seidos> so network-manager isn't configuring wireless in 11.10 for some reason
<seidos> had to configure it through the terminal
<seidos> any ideas on how to fix it?  maybe i should just install 10.04, but i don't want to burn another cd
<seidos> that would be such a waste of plastic >_> :D
<seidos> der, didn't check the net
<seidos> hmmm, looks like there's an update for nm
<seidos> well, updates didn't seem to fix it...network-manager says "device not managed" under "wireless networks"
<seidos> going to search the net
<geirha> If the wireless devices is configured via /etc/network/interface,  network-manager will ignore it.
<seidos> thanks geirha, that did it
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-24
<ashickur-noor> Hi
<ashickur-noor> any body home
<ashickur-noor> ?
<Unit193> !ask | ashickur-noor
<ubot2> ashickur-noor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ashickur-noor> ok
<ashickur-noor> I am facing trouble to connect internet in 11.10 trough wifi
<ashickur-noor> but lan connection is OK
<ashickur-noor> through WiFi it connect
<ashickur-noor> but no internet access
<ashickur-noor> What can I do/
<ashickur-noor> ?
<Unit193> What card?
<ashickur-noor> wait
<ashickur-noor> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<ashickur-noor> it was working fine until I upgrade the kernel
<Unit193> Well, this isn't any help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285
<ashickur-noor> My WiFi card is working
<ashickur-noor> But not getting the internet
<Unit193> Is the LED wireless light on though?
<ashickur-noor> yao
<ashickur-noor> yap
<ashickur-noor> I can connect to router by WiFi
<Unit193> There was a way to turn it on, and the madwifi was needed at one point. It's 5am now and I need a little sleep, I'm sure someone that knows more on this deivce woll show up, and if not, ther eis #ubuntu too
<ashickur-noor> but after connect there is no internet connection
<ashickur-noor> ok thnx
<ashickur-noor> have a nice sleep
<seidos> anybody know how to change the power button to hibernate in 11.10?
<seidos> and hi :)
<seidos> ah, figured it out
<trinikrono> good for u seidos
<seidos> thanks trinikrono
<seidos> if anyone cares here's the command:  gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power button-power "hibernate"
<seidos> all right, so that didn't work
<seidos> lemme try again
<mysteriousdarren> seidos: what is the problem?
<JackyAlcine> How do I move the application menu bar to a menu in the title bar?
<philipballew> JackyAlcine, under what ui?
<JackyAlcine> KDE
<mysteriousdarren> philipballew: hello its been a while since I have been in here
<philipballew> whats up mysteriousdarren
<mysteriousdarren> enjoying the season wbu?
<philipballew> JackyAlcine, I need to bruch up  on my kde skills. my friend darkwing is a kde pro.we run a ubuntu hour together
<philipballew> mysteriousdarren, just sitting at my parents house i guess. how is ubuntu working for you
<mysteriousdarren> great, no complaints
<JackyAlcine> Hmm.
<mysteriousdarren> lxde works awesome
<mysteriousdarren> JackyAlcine: sorry I am not much help, its been years since I have used kde
<philipballew> unity is on my laptop now
<seidos> mysteriousdarren: i'm trying to make the system hibernate when i press the power button in 11.10
<JackyAlcine> mysteriousdarren: no problem, I'm looking for the answer, when I find it, I might blog about it.
<mysteriousdarren> seidos: what de?
<seidos> mysteriousdarren: unity
<mysteriousdarren> JackyAlcine: I'll do some research for you
<seidos> well, i think, i mean, i'm using default ui in 11.10
<JackyAlcine> :D
<seidos> maybe gsettings doesn't work then
<mysteriousdarren> seidos: so changing the settings through the menu doesn't work?
<seidos> mysteriousdarren: which menu?
<seidos> you mean in system-settings->power ?
<mysteriousdarren> yes
<seidos> because i can't find an option there for power button
<mysteriousdarren> sorry who was talking on here with me before? I had to switch computers the netbook was bugging me too much
<Unit193> That was seidos
<seidos> \o mysteriousdarren
<mysteriousdarren> sorry if anyone wants to know I am on here twice.
<mystdarren> seidos: this will help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1883149
<mystdarren> JackyAlcine: what was your question again?
<JackyAlcine> mystdarren: Wanted to add a menubar button to the titlebar in KDE.
<mystdarren> JackyAlcine: ok I am on the prowl looking for the answer
<seidos> mystdarren: how do i use dconf-tools?
<seidos> mystdarren: that also looks like a different problem
<seidos> i wonder if dconf tools is any different from gsettings
<mystdarren> seidos: did u google it? It would be faster than me finding a guide for you
<seidos> mystdarren: right
<mystdarren> JackyAlcine: is this what you were looking for?
<mystdarren> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-workspace/kmenuedit/kmenuedit.pdf
<mystdarren> Just a note that if you are a beginner at using ubuntu alot of the common and not so common questions can be solved by searching google. It should be your best friend.
<seidos> strange gsettings says something different than dconf
<mystdarren> well one of them will do it being the master anyway
<mystdarren> what do they say?
<seidos> mystdarren: do you have dconf on your system?
<mystdarren> yes
<JackyAlcine> I think that I found it, mystdarren
<seidos> mystdarren: under org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power button-power it said "suspend"
<seidos> but under gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power button-power it had hibernate
<seidos> i guess it's 2 different things now
<mystdarren> JackyAlcine: great! that was a simple google search, I've learned the most by figuring it out myself. People ask me questions all the time that can be answer very quickly by just googling it.
<mystdarren> Seidos: change it both to the same thing.
<seidos> mystdarren: already did, just haven't tested
<seidos> will gnome classic use less cpu than unity?
<mystdarren> Seidos: depending on what is installed yes. I used lxde and its still way better than the other Ubuntus for me at least
<mystdarren> seidos: depending on the apps and what you wanna run on it.
<seidos> i should try unity 2d
<mystdarren> what are you worried about? using it on a netbook? server? desktop?
<mystdarren> does anyone have any other questions?
<mystdarren> brb
<seidos> mysteriousdarren: it ain't easy being green
<mysteriousdarren> seidos: how green?
<seidos> mysteriousdarren: as green as is tolerable
<mysteriousdarren> seidos: couple weeks?
<seidos> mysteriousdarren: green as in environmentally friendly
<seidos> that's why i want to use a different ui
<mysteriousdarren> seidos: ya I got that, how long have you been grean? recently?
<seidos> i've used lxde, it was all right, unity 2d looks interesting here
<seidos> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/unity-2d-qt-now-available-in-ppa-for.html
<seidos> oh no, not recently.
<mysteriousdarren> seidos: use what works for you, thats the main thing
<seidos> i've been green for awhile, just trying to get greener and greener
<mysteriousdarren> what didn't u like about lxde?
<seidos> mysteriousdarren: it wasn't a substantial enough improvement, really
<seidos> i should probably give openbox a shot again
<mysteriousdarren> I was gonna say that, or how green do you wanna be?
<seidos> now's a good time to try that hibernate
<mysteriousdarren> ya you could always try Archlinux but the learning curve is high
<JackyAlcine> mysteriousdarren: I got my desktop working the way I wanted :)
<JackyAlcine> It's close to what I had in mind but :D
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-25
<zeroseven0183> Merry Christmas team!
<coalwater> anyone uses :project in vim ?
<slyv> Hey I've downloaded ubuntu onto my USB stick, but when I restart my computer (Macbook Pro), and press alt as instructed to open the boot menu, the USB drive is not displayed as an option. Only my main hd and the recovery hd are displayed.
<holstein> slyv: from what i read, macs dont USB boot
<holstein> i use http://www.plop.at/ to boot legacy hardware into USB sticks
<slyv> Ah okay, thank you!
<r4y> who's I am not that guy?
<r4y> I am looking for someone who used to be called faz
<r4y> hello sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> r4y, Merry, merry..
<r4y> ho ho ho
<r4y> ha ha
<philipballew> things going well in this channel?
<Sidewinder1> philipballew, I certainly hope so; and, Merry Christmas to you!
<philipballew> good. just checking to make sure everything is running smoothly in here Sidewinder1 I hope you have a good day to
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Sidewinder1> Count on it!
<Gadgets> hi all Merry Christmas :D
<Gadgets> anyone home ?
<duanedesign> hello gadgets
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-17
<pointydrip> hello, I have a alsa/soundcard problem: in sound preferences>hardware it shows my card "SB Live! EMUk101" but it says "1 output" when the card has 3 speaker outputs (among others) and is meant for 5.1 surround...the problem is I have an old set of Dell 5.1's to go with the card, but they it is somewhat useless if I cannot match the channels
<pointydrip> I have done a fair deal of trial and error with the "profile setting" in sound preferences and notice that I am able to get 2 of the output channels to work on seeminglingly random settings
<pointydrip> also downloaded the sound card manual and the connections are not the problem
<Unit193> Have you looked in pavucontrol?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound or http://alsa.opensrc.org/SurroundSound ?
<pointydrip> thanks there's some good points in there I haven't tried...
<Unit193> And directly: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture#Upmixing
<pointydrip> okay thx ...I have some work to do!
<Unit193> (Links mainly due to me not having surround sound. :P )
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-18
<r4y> I am running Ubuntu 10.04, is there a way to check to see if my power supply might be failing?
<r4y> Perhaps I should try bios, bye
<rd79> Crossover has corrupted packages and update manager on Ubuntu 12.04 64bit  I attempted to install crossover_11.3.1-1_i386.deb on Ubuntu 12.04 64bit today and it's stuck on below error...i;m unable to correct errors....can anyone help me please  I attempted to remove and/or correct from within Synaptic, no progress. Synaptic keeps asking me to resolve dependencies/fix broken packages before it will install or remove anything fu
<Phaolan> quit
<carlosandre> hi I'd like to create upstart and start it without sudo
<carlosandre> when I start my upstart job, without sudo a see an error message
<carlosandre> start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.108" (uid=1000 pid=6772 comm="start clockwork ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<carlosandre> I'm trying to configure monit for process monitoring
<carlosandre> Can anyone help me?
<x86> hi
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-19
<Puck`> hi everyone
<chandu> hello?
<sumeet123> How to install gimp?
<thelionroars> what do I need to do to run a script on startup? Is it sufficient just to put it in /etc/init.d/ ?
<Red-Raven> I need some help. I deleted a 7GB folder on my Win7 partition from Ubuntu b/c I was getting permission errors in Win7. The files are gone, but Win7 still shows as much free space as before. In Ubuntu I can see a bunch of garbled files in the $Recycle folder of Win7 that look like a few that would have been deleted, but its only 1.1 GB. Would a chkdsk or something similar help me either see the files again or delete them?
<holstein> delete would help you delete them
<holstein> i would just empty the recycle bin
<holstein> typically, i think all modern OS's just keep the removed files around in whatever version of a trash directory they have til you either empty it, or need the space
<holstein> i remember in windows using control delete i believe.. a key combination that skiped the recyle bin
<Red-Raven> Yah but the recycle bin only has 1.1 GB. I deleted 7 GB, so what happened to all that?
<Red-Raven> my best guess is that Win7 can't recognize the way Ubuntu erases things so now it can't read the files but it knows they're there.
<Red-Raven> i gtg,
<holstein> Red-Raven: win7 doesnt care who did what with what
<holstein> Red-Raven: it woul be more likely you had corrupt files not reporting size correctly
<holstein> would*
<Red-Raven> ok. well i'll be back when i can. thx.
<holstein> recycle bin could have a cap on it
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-20
<ashickur-noor> hi all
<ashickur-noor> How it is going there?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-21
<thewrath> wats the off topic channel?
<macs> Hello World
<Blaqhawk> So,  how long have any of you been using Ubuntu Linux in this room?
<Blaqhawk> Did you make the switch from Windows?  What programs do you miss...... If any?
<Snurre86> I installed det aditional beta driver from nvidia and the pc diden't boot so i typed "sudo apt-get --pure remove nvidia-*" but i want to install another beta driver i know works. But it don't looks as if it is completely uinstalled
<r4y> I am trying to figure out how to fix audio for Ubuntu 10.04 for online videos: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122148/flash-in-browsers-does-not-play-sound-accurately-using-pulse-network-audio
<r4y> So I wanted to know what Firefox was using, so I opened Firefox and then went to the volume icon on the panel, sound preferences, applications tab and it says alsa
<r4y> Might I be missing a package?
<r4y> I should try something, bye
<ravci> I AM UNABLE TO OPEN MY DVD DRIVE
<holstein> ravci: sometimes there is a little hole you can jab an open paperclip into. i would powerdown, and look for that option and hit the caps lock
<Unit193> See also the eject command.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-22
<NoirX> hi
<NoirX> i installed ubuntu 12 through wubi, the system was very slow, now i removed ubuntu 12 and i am installing ubuntu 10 through wubi, i hope it works fast on my atom laptop
<Patero-ng> hello I'm running ubuntu 12 off live cd and I installed the flash plugin on firefox but youtube isn't loading any videos I have a ati 9800xt using open drivers is the video card the issue?  I loaded ubuntu 12 live on another computer and flash plugin for firefox and it works what is the problem
<antiphysicist> can getting grub irretrievably lock me out of a windows partition
<pigna_colada> hello sorry to disturb
<pigna_colada> who can help me a solitary second?
<holstein> !ask | pigna_colada
<ubot2`> pigna_colada: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pigna_colada> hello! thanks for your answer!
<pigna_colada> well the problem is ...simple! more or less. I just downloaded ubuntu cd (12.10) from the official site, and launched it on my laptop
<pigna_colada> i chose the "try" selection, and it booted
<pigna_colada> but now it asks me for a username and password
<pigna_colada> what is it?
<pigna_colada> i have tried "ubuntu" as username and nothing as password
<pigna_colada> but it doesnt go on :(
<holstein> pigna_colada: it shouldnt.. i would confirm the disk integrity
<pigna_colada> I will try to boot again and lets see
<pigna_colada> maybe this laptop is too old and doesnt like it
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<holstein> pigna_colada: if its too old, it wont boot.. it wont just ask for a password
<pigna_colada> i rebooted again, lets see if it goes well this time
<holstein> Sometimes a LiveCD might ask you for a user-name or password. Just leave these blank and press enter (or allow it to time-out).
<holstein> ^^ thats from that link i gave
<pigna_colada> oh...
<pigna_colada> maybe its because the first time I have put "test" as username
<pigna_colada> maybe i didn't have to put anything
<pigna_colada> still booting anyway...
<pigna_colada> lets see
<pigna_colada> (still booting, *slow laptop*)
<holstein> its not the speed.. its the driver support
<pigna_colada> i am not even yet in the selection "try / install"
<holstein> if you are trying to load the unity UI, it will (basiclly) require 3d
<holstein> pigna_colada: i would confirm the integity of the install media.. you can do that from the menu after holding shift.. or
<holstein> !md5 | pigna_colada
<ubot2`> pigna_colada: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> then, i would try from that same alternate menu under F6 "nomodeset"
<pigna_colada> holstein i burned it with nero and also checked the verify and there it said it was all ok...
<pigna_colada> the only thing is that the image was 750 mb and i couldnt use a cd-r... so I had to burn the 750mb image in a dvd+r :(
<holstein> then i would consider a distro that is arguably more appropriate for older hardare
<holstein> pigna_colada: all offical ubuntu iso's should fit on cd
<holstein> pigna_colada: what/where are you downloading
<pigna_colada> but when I tried to burn it nero told me there was not enough space... and in fact over the cd its reported 700 mb
<pigna_colada> while the image i downloaded is around 750
<holstein> pigna_colada: i dont know about nero. im just saying.. the offical ubuntu isos fit on CD's
<holstein> pigna_colada: if you have an image that doesnt fit.. i say its not ubuntu
<holstein> ubuntustudio is too big for a cd
<pigna_colada> oh! finally im in the screen -- try ubuntu --- install ubuntu
<holstein> pigna_colada: sure, but thats not ubuntu.. unless you are trying the 13.04 beta
<pigna_colada> i downloaded ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<holstein> pigna_colada: i dont think so
<holstein> pigna_colada: from where?
<pigna_colada> from ubuntu.it first page
<pigna_colada> its 753 MB (789.884.928 byte)
<pigna_colada> the iso, i just checked from explorer.
<pigna_colada> (still booting)
<holstein> 753 is right
<pigna_colada> see, then it doesnt fit my cd-r :( it says 700 mb on the surface
<holstein> sure
<holstein> pigna_colada: so whats the issue?
<holstein> next is driver support
<pigna_colada> wait, its finished booting, lets see if it asks again for username / pass
<pigna_colada> *finishing
<pigna_colada> it seems stuck now :( the hdd drive is always on and it doesnt do anything
<pigna_colada> i mean the hdd led activity
<holstein> pigna_colada: and how did "nomodeset" work?
<holstein> pigna_colada: also, if this is older hardware, i would try soemthing appropriate for oder hardware
<pigna_colada> unfortunately i'm ignorant :( its the 1st time i try ubuntu
<holstein> lubuntu.. xubuntu
<pigna_colada> its strange because before it booted, altought i had the username problem, now its stuck
<pigna_colada> maybe you can be right that the dvd was not burned well
<pigna_colada> what distro would be good on a pentium 4 laptop?
<holstein> pigna_colada: anytime you say the work "maybe".. just go and rule that out.. test the iso.. test the image. then you'll know
<holstein> pigna_colada: i suggested xubuntu or lubuntu
<holstein> a desktop that doesnt require 3d would be a good start for an older box
<pigna_colada> also marked as 12.10?
<holstein> pigna_colada: i use 12.04.. the lts
<holstein> pigna_colada: the are all ubuntu.. just with different setups.. different look and feel
<pigna_colada> i just noticed that by pressing the on-off button of the laptop, a little windows showed up telling me that i am logged as live cd user etc.. and if i wanted to suspend, shutdown, and other things...
<pigna_colada> then its loaded, but it just doesnt show up the desktop icons and menus :/
<holstein> pigna_colada: i would use a desktop that doesnt require 3d.. LXDE or XFCE maybe
<holstein> lubuntu is ubuntu with LXDE instead of unity
<pigna_colada> oh, then I will download lxde
<pigna_colada> but how come in the standard ubuntu there's this 3d thing on by default? :(
<pigna_colada> nowadays only few people have 3d already!
<holstein> pigna_colada: feel free to file a bug or a compliant to any of the employees or volunteers who develop ubuntu
<pigna_colada> sorry, it was just a consideration...
<holstein> nothing to be sorry about.. we dont make those decisions here
<holstein> if you dont want 3d desktop, there are plenly to choose from
<holstein> its not ubuntu's goal to support older hardware
<pigna_colada> but is it possible to disable 3d desktop once its loaded?
<holstein> it is lubuntu's goal to try
<holstein> pigna_colada: its all open source.. *everything* is possible
<pigna_colada> and in the normal ubuntu we cannot?
<holstein> pigna_colada: there is no "cannot"
<pigna_colada> i mean a normal user with a simple "turn off 3d desktop"
<holstein> there is only the default setup which doesnt meet your needs
<holstein> and unity which utilizes 3d
<pigna_colada> i understand... so basically when u talk about "unity" you talk about ubuntu distro?
<pigna_colada> the one i downloaded?
<holstein> pigna_colada: unity is not the ubuntu distro.. its the desktop.. the UI
<holstein> pigna_colada: correct.. the "one" you downloaded used unity
<holstein> lubuntu uses LXDE.. xubuntu uses XFCE
<holstein> unity, gnome and KDE are typically "heavier"
<holstein> LXDE is light... there are plenty of other options though
<pigna_colada> in the home page, for the download, i see only Desktop, Server and Cloud
<holstein> pigna_colada: what do you want?
<pigna_colada> i want one (but most recent) which can work in my laptop
<holstein> lubuntu? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<pigna_colada> hah, thanks!
<holstein> pigna_colada: i dont know your hardware... but i typically just try live CD's til something works best and tweak from there
<pigna_colada> it still reports "desktop" in the filename though....
<holstein> pigna_colada: ?
<holstein> lubuntu-12.10-desktop?
<pigna_colada> lubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<pigna_colada> yes
<holstein> thats what you want... a desktop iso. not a server.. or alternate
<pigna_colada> but before you said that a dekstop would bring that unity (3d)
<pigna_colada> which is probably why my laptop cannot run the cd i made
<pigna_colada> or "not properly" run
<holstein> the unity desktop
<holstein> LXDE is another desktop environment
<pigna_colada> ah, ok.. lets call it Lunity desktop!
<pigna_colada> so its a different one
<holstein> pigna_colada: for me, linux and ubuntu are all about the community and the choice... there are lots of options
<holstein> unity is a desktop.. unity is in ubuntu.. LXDE is a desktop.. LXDE is in lubuntu
<holstein> there is no lunity
<pigna_colada> unity dekstop and lxde desktop
<pigna_colada> now that i will download lubuntu i will access to lxde one
<holstein> pigna_colada: there are *plenty* of options.. and these are just the ones provided to you by default..
<pigna_colada> ok, I will finish the download and i will burn another *dvd*
<holstein> pigna_colada: my explanation above is a little over simplified and not totally correct.. but for now, yes, thats basically the deal
<pigna_colada> well, for a noob like me it is okay for terms
<pigna_colada> I will come back later if i have issues with lxde
<pigna_colada> thanks for all suggestions
<holstein> pigna_colada: cheers!
<pigna_colada> pity that I did not use a dvd rewritable :(
<pigna_colada> now I have to put this one in trash :((
<duanedesign> o/
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-23
<Dabo_> I have ubuntu 12.04 lts installed with windows 7, I believe it is dual booting, but I think it is wubi. Anyways, it is in a seperate partion. I want to remove it and re-install ubuntu into a bigger space, and all. My question is, will it harm my computer to remove/format the partition that ubuntu is in and then install ubuntu again using a live cd?
<Dabo_> Actually, never mind, sorry. I can't really stay up any later tonight, I will come back in teh morning
<Dabo_> I currently have Ubuntu 12.04 installed dual booting with windows 7, in a separate partion. I believe I used the wubi installer. My question is will it harm my computer if I just format the ubuntu partion? And if it will not, would it be a better idea to use windows or to use a live cd with gparted to format it. Last time I used gparted to edit my system, windows freaked out and checked all the disks, but it booted up fine.
<Dabo_> I do have a backup of all my data in ubuntu stored in windows. And after formating the partion I would want to re install ubuntu using a live cd.
<coalwater> Dabo_: there's one concern
<coalwater> Dabo_: it might ruin ur boot
<Dabo_> windows boot?
<coalwater> Dabo_: do u use grub or windows boot
<Dabo_> I use windows bootloader currently, but if Grub will be able to boot into windows, then I am fine with using it.
<Dabo_> Would installing with a live CD install grub?>
<coalwater> Dabo_: if you want to login into ubuntu do u go windows boot > grub > ubuntu ?
<Dabo_> It usually goes directly from windows boot to ubuntu
<Dabo_> And currently I have a totally messed up ubuntu system, that I just want to format and then re install correctly.
<coalwater> if you're going to reinstall i suppose ubuntu will update the grub after installation anyway
<coalwater> i was thinking ull remove ubuntu for good
<Dabo_> Ah, yes. I am not sure if I currently have grub, because I used the windows installer. Part of the thing is just removing Ubuntu that was installed through windows, and then getting a real version of ubuntu that actually uses the amount of space I can give it.
<coalwater> wait wait, is ubuntu a file under windows? or ext4 partition ?
<Dabo_> it is in a nfts partion.
<Dabo_> but I believe I used the downloadable windows installer
<coalwater> in windows u see ubuntu as one huge file?
<coalwater> .img i think ?
<coalwater> or something
<Dabo_> I see the root.disk in a seperate hard disk,
<coalwater> yea i understand now
<Dabo_> like I have C:, B:, and a ubuntu drive
<coalwater> u should find ubuntu in the add/remove inside windows
<coalwater> check that
<Dabo_> I tried that, and it didn't really do anything
<Dabo_> I will get hte error
<coalwater> ok u can delete it manually and partition, but ull need to update the boot.ini manually, can u do that ?
<coalwater> or nvm, grub will update it
<Dabo_> Ok, so it would be safe to just format the ubuntu drive? if I am re installing ubuntu using a live CD
<Dabo_> oh, and the windows uninstaller says "An error occured while trying to uninstall Ubuntu. You do not have access to L:\ubuntu\uninstall-wubi.ece.
<coalwater> hmm well idk about the windows uninstaller, but i think u can just ignore it, u can format the partition but when booting choosing ubuntu will fail, until u update the boot.ini or install the new ubuntu
<Dabo_> ok
<Dabo_> But booting into windows will work?
<coalwater> yea it should work just fine
<Dabo_> Ok, thank you.
<Dabo_> BTW currently ubuntu won't boot anyways :P
<coalwater> ok lets talk about that if u have time
<Dabo_> I messed it up using GParted.
<coalwater> what do u get when trying to boot
<Dabo_> a message about the file windows failed to start." and the file /ubuntu/winboot/wubildr.mbr was missing or corrupt. I can't remember exactly
<Dabo_> That is because I had moved and expanded the ubuntu partion in a live CD
<coalwater> ok maybe because the partition letter changed
<Dabo_> I am going to format the Ubuntu partion now, though.
<coalwater> btw u can mount the image file in live cd
<coalwater> if u need any files
<Dabo_> That is how I made a backup :)
<coalwater> did u try to update the gurb from there?
<coalwater> after mounting
<Dabo_> I didn't,
<coalwater> could be a last try, if u still want to keep it
<Dabo_> I would rather, at this point just re install it.
<coalwater> yea, ok, good luck
<Dabo_> because I think also that I want to create a swap partion, and have the ubuntu drive be a around 50gb instead of 20
<Dabo_> oh, and one more thing
<coalwater> how comfortable are u with partitioning and stuff
<Dabo_> Will it work for me to create the drive for ubuntu to be in in windows? or would that mess up the live CD install
<coalwater> this is still the same method u already have
<coalwater> an image file inside windows
<Dabo_> I meen, will it install into NTFS, or does it need ext4.
<Dabo_> image file? Would GParted see that as a drive?
<coalwater> nope
<Dabo_> it does see ubuntu as a drive though...
<coalwater> cause u created the ubuntu image file in a separate partition
<Dabo_> http://i48.tinypic.com/1orwjq.png
<Dabo_> the root.disk is in a seperate partion
<coalwater> yea
<Dabo_> that is on the live CD
<coalwater> there's a partition called ubuntu, that has the image file
<Dabo_> yes
<Dabo_> I just want to format that partion
<Dabo_> now
<coalwater> do it lol
<coalwater> but if there's nothing else other than ubuntu, try ext4
<Dabo_> Would it be better to delete it in windows? And then create an ext4 with the live CD?
<coalwater> and u might want to split a 4gb swap after it
<coalwater> doesn't matter much
<Dabo_> or to just let it install into a windows NTFS. Ok
<coalwater> why do u want it to be ntfs
<Dabo_> I am just saying, that is what windows makes it
<coalwater> dont install from wubi
<coalwater> boot from the cd
<Dabo_> I don't need it to be either one, that is what I am asking.
<Dabo_> I will
<Dabo_> Part of me re installing it is so that I can have it installed via live CD instead of windows wubi
<coalwater> if u want to try u can try virtual box image and install on it
<coalwater> to try the experience without playing with ur system
<Dabo_> virtual box image?
<coalwater> u know virtual box right ?
<Dabo_> yes, I think so.
<coalwater> it's easy, u can play with a test image and do w/e you want
<Dabo_> ah, I see.
<Dabo_> I just deleted the Ubuntu partion, I think I will boot up into the live CD now to install.
<coalwater> okay, good luck
<Dabo-> Rebooting in to my live cd now,
<coalwater> Dabo-: o,forgot  u can use the internet while using the live cd lol
<Dabo-> I have a question. Using the ubuntu installer I have made a ext4 partion and a swap partion when I click install now, it asks me to define a root file system.
<Dabo_> Sorry D:
<Dabo_> Disconnected accidentally
<Dabo_> It is installing.
<coalwater> Dabo_: did u choose the root partition ?
<Dabo_> I just installed it and it fails to boot. I fixed that this by telling it to mount sda7 as /
<Dabo_> But now I still can't boot into ubuntu
<Dabo_> Would that be because I selected sda7 as where to install the bootloader?
<coalwater> Dabo_: what do u get when u boot
<Dabo_> Option to boot into windows or ubuntu, in the windows bootloader
<Dabo_> Ubuntu produces the same error as before
<Dabo_> I can boot into windows
<Dabo_> I an currently in ubuntu live CD.
<Dabo_> It works now :D. Thanks, bye.!
<Dabo__> Back, that didn't work
<Dabo__> I am stuck in unity2d, I guess.
<Dabo__> I think that compiz was the program that ubuntu had to restart before I Force shut down using REISUB
<Dabo__> should I try unity --reset ?
<coalwater> just unity
<coalwater> or nit
<coalwater> not
<Dabo_> Back
<Dabo_> when I did unity
<Dabo_> It goes all weird, with no gray bars above any windows
<Dabo_> then It tells me that compiz has crashed
<Dabo_> and I have to log out using the upper right hand button and log back in to fix
<Dabo_> Sorry about that, XChat just crashed
<Dabo_> This is the output of unity --log=LOG.txt --verbose I pasted log.txt into a pastebin
<Dabo_> http://pastebin.com/4khBuygi
<ICU> hello
<ICU> can someone help me pls
<mysteriousdaren> ICU: yes ask your question
<ICU> i am triing to instal wine or PlayOnLinux , but everything i doo get's to an error
<ICU> http://pastebin.com/R49XGpN2 this is an example
